# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/29/14: The Final Raw of 2014



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh hell yeah, we have a thread for this one


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Srdjan99 said:


> Oh hell yeah, we have a thread for this one


:HHH2


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

paige better be on raw tonight


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Attending this show. Hopefully it doesn't blow.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton better show up or i riot


----------



## Big Doggy Dog (Dec 27, 2014)

Waiting for Orton :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to this one, Edge & Christian are always entertaining.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Love that write up for Ziggler in the preview. Hope that means he's going to be a focal point tonight


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock is there, right?

Other than that, not much else of note until after the new year really.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock is there, right?

Other than that, not much else of note until after the new year really.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Intrigued if Ascension will change their finisher or still use high/low.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Please. It has to be tonight.*


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Where is the show and are they known for decent crowds?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

♤Knows Nothing♤;43423897 said:


> *Please. It has to be tonight.*


Orton returns OUTTA NOWHERE

:rko2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No Reigns in the preview, maybe there is hope for tonight's Raw :troll


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> Where is the show and are they known for decent crowds?


Washington, DC. No idea about crowds etc,


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The DC crowd is underrated. Last time I went, it was a great crowd and it usually comes across as such on TV.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Last Raw in DC was the show before Mania this year and it was awesome. Crowd was pumped too, I was there. Bryan returned and beat the tar out of HHH and we got dat GOAT selling from the Game who flopped like a fish all over the place. We also got the debut of the most epic video package in wrestling history...






:trips5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DC crowds are usually pretty good from what I remember as well.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

DC has had some decent crowds before. The go home to WrestleMania XXIX was there and they were pretty live.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Huh, I thought Wyatt and Ambrose would be on the house show instead.

Hoping for a decent RAW, will watch live because I can this week.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Orton better show up. :rko2
Also excited to see E&C and the debut of the Ascension.


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

can we end the ambrose/wyatt shit now please?


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Have tickets for tonight, looking forward to the show.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i really hope the ascension squashes the usos :vince5


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't wait for the "No Holds Barred" Ambrose / Wyatts match.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Hopefully E&C makes the show interesting tonight. Plus i'm interested in seeing how well the Ascension do. No more MNF, so it looks like i'll be watching.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> DC crowds are usually pretty good from what I remember as well.


They can be hit-or-miss. Guess it depends on the time of year, really.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> They can be hit-or-miss. Guess it depends on the time of year, really.


And the quality of the show they are seeing to


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hope tonight will be good, only saving grace might be dat Edge and Christian tho.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Orton better be on RAW and Paige better not be on the show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> And the quality of the show they are seeing to


Yeah. I'm expecting a shit show, so the crowd probably won't be all that great. Lesnar's there, so maybe that'll make it somewhat interesting.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

The Ascension, Jesus FINALLY!!!!!!! CANNOT WAIT!!!! 
WATCH EM RISE BITCHES! :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thought it was just me who is actually looking forward to The Ascension debuting.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Nearly 2 months without Orton nearly killed me damn it lol...don't disappoint me Randy your arse better show up tonight


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Really interested to see this Ascension debut (even though for some reason Konnor annoys shit outta me :lmao)

Possible Orton return (kinda on my knees begging for this shit, wtf ???)


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Im hoping Orton's return happens cuz E and C tell Rollins he has a "mystery opponent"to fight.

OUTTA NOWHERE!

:rko2


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Tonight is basically the start to the Road to WrestleMania. Orton returning, Lesnar & Heyman, Ascension debut, Edge & Christian hosting. Should be a good show.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

wwe got a house show tonight.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

The usos,goldust,stardust,ambrose,Wyatt,reigns,Kane is likely at the house show tonight.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Brock said:


> Thought it was just me who is actually looking forward to The Ascension debuting.


*Nah, you're not the only one. The tag division has been somewhat stale at the moment, and with the eminent Mizdow break up, a new rising tag team will be a good thing. :agree:*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm just looking forward to The Ascension, Lesnar(If he shows up), Edge and Christian, and Rollins. Hopefully Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, and Reigns appear in some form. And please no Cena in the main event tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A year ago we got the fuckery of Daniel Wyatt, what hijinx does Vince have planned for us tonight? Dean Ambrose to join New Day and they change their name to Team Am-bros before hoes.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brock said:


> Thought it was just me who is actually looking forward to The Ascension debuting.


Yeah, I kinda am too, but I know WWE's just gonna fuck them up in a month or 2 so it's hard to get too invested in them.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking forward to Brock, but other than that...meh.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

morris3333 said:


> The usos,goldust,stardust,ambrose,Wyatt,reigns,Kane is likely at the house show tonight.


Yeah I'm going to the house show and they're all going to be there. Russev/Seamus too apparently. I'm thinking about doing a review or something here.


----------



## CynthiaG01 (Aug 18, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> I'm just looking forward to The Ascension, Lesnar(If he shows up), Edge and Christian, and Rollins. Hopefully Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, and Reigns appear in some form. And please no Cena in the main event tonight.


I agree with this. Totally looking forward to E and C. Can't they give Cena the night off just once? :wink2:


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm going to be completely optimistic tonight. Maybe, just maybe, WWE will decide to not leave a sour taste in our mouths for the final Raw of 2014.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> Yeah I'm going to the house show and they're all going to be there. Russev/Seamus too apparently. I'm thinking about doing a review or something here.


Yeah you should let us know how the house show goes, I'm always interested in How Reigns does at these shows.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Maybe we will get an above average show. I hope for some surprise.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing The Ascension debuting tonight, I was a big fan of them in NXT.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to the same old fuckery


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking forward to the E&C segments, Lesnar is also advertised, so hopefully he'll be there also.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Kind of excited for the show tonight. I feel like E&C will be entertaining as hell, can come up with their own stuff and have the balls to tell Vince when an idea is shit.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Reason why im looking forward to raw.

[1]Edge and christian..Love them.
[2]Possible returns of BNB and Randy Orton.
[3]The ascension debuting.
[4]The possibility of another raw with paige in it.

So yes im watching tonight.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there a reason they don't advertise Brock? It makes no sense.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So will Christian have the Blue Dot over his face tonight on Raw?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I hope tonight doesn't disappoint, I really want BNB back.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh look! the Fake ass Road Warriors make their debut tonight..........

I know WWE really dont start putting in that work until the first January episode of Raw but hopefully they give us something good tonight. Orton maybe??


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Daniel Bryan ‏@WWEDanielBryan
> Everyone comes to a crossroads in their life and I’ve come to mine. I look forward to telling you all about it tonight on #Raw.


OH FUCK NO


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> OH FUCK NO


I dunno if it was bad would he "look forward" to telling us?

:draper2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Maybe it's about the biography he is writing.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Maybe it's about the biography he is writing.


It'll be a swerve "I'm here to announce im going to shave my beard"

:maury


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

He finally found charisma to improve dat promo

:ti :troll

Kidding. Initally thought he was dunzo but he's not going to 'look forward' to telling us that unless he is tired of all the bullshit and ops and recovery etc


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

> Everyone comes to a crossroads in their life and I’ve come to mine. I look forward to telling you all about it tonight on #Raw.


OK FUCK EVERYTHING ELSE THAT'S HAPPENING TONIGHT. 

Please let it be good news..... :mj2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The Bryan segment will be interesting, the fact that he is looking forward to telling us the news gives me hope that it isn't anything bad.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Bryan retiring?


----------



## DiceMorgan (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't understand how for continuity's sake you can have Sting appear one time, and only have him mentioned as a side bar each week. Can't believe they couldn't get this guy for more shows.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bryan will bring in THE RATINGS :bryan2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

bryan is going to say the docs have advised him that his body cant take much more punishment and that he should retire.


bryan tells the audience hes entering the rumble for one last run


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Imma cry like a bitch if Bryan announces that he's retiring. But I doubt that's what he's announcing thankfully.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

DiceMorgan said:


> I don't understand how for continuity's sake you can have Sting appear one time, and only have him mentioned as a side bar each week. Can't believe they couldn't get this guy for more shows.


I'm pretty sure Sting controlled how much he wanted to work, it was either get him for 6 dates + a match or get him for none at all really.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan should announce his retirement, only for Steen to come out and powerbomb his ass on the side of the ring.


----------



## DiceMorgan (Dec 29, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> DiceMorgan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand how for continuity's sake you can have Sting appear one time, and only have him mentioned as a side bar each week. Can't believe they couldn't get this guy for more shows.
> ...


Maybe so, but its still hard to keep the momentum going.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Bryan is bringing some good news.

No way he is "looking forward" to delivering news of a retirement.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bryan should announce his retirement, only for Steen to come out and powerbomb his ass on the side of the ring.


"I did it for Da Look"

:maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Bryan announces retirement.











Which, I don't think anyone would look forward to telling everyone that they have to retire from the job that they love. He's probably gonna tell the Universe that he's entering the rumble. If it was me, I wouldn't announce that. I'd leave it as a big surprise.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm guessing Bryan announces he won't make the Rumble, but will be back in time for Mania.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Am going to regret this, but I think I'll watch this live as I have pizza, beers and an excuse to lie in tomorrow.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Bryan is bringing some good news.
> 
> No way he is "looking forward" to delivering news of a retirement.


If it's good news, then why would he have 'reached a crossroad'.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brock's always good and I hope Bryan announces a return, don't hold out hope for The Ascension and I wonder which half of the roster is going to be there tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

own1997 said:


> If it's good news, then why would he have 'reached a crossroad'.


But why would he say he's "looking forward"?.. It's a never ending pattern between 2 questions. We're just gonna have to wait and see what he says tonight.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hoping RAW will be decent. This Bryan announcement will actually have me paying attention more.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Hoping RAW will be decent. This Bryan announcement will actually have me paying attention more.


I'll admit it pretty well did make me decide to turn on the show because I was pretty content to just keep on watchin the Mythbusters marathon. WWE needs to start getting their shit together before people don't even give a shit about WM31 because I can tell you I give 0 fucks about it right now.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Wasn't gonna stay up but with the Bryan announcement I will.

Bryan, E&C, and Brock Lesnar is enough for me.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

In the words of the brainless walking dead, I'm totes emosh about this. 

the cuddles are getting readied if the dragon retires. *deep breaths*


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Bad News Barrett ✔ @wadeBarrett
Follow

What kind of news do you want to hear from me on @WWE #RAW tonight? RT for bad, fav for good.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

1am from Raw in UK right? I'm tuning in for the Bryan announcement. Haven't watched Raw in months.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Raw matches and segments script from tonight's RAW1) edge and christian segment.john cena music hits.cena cuts a corny promo and claims he will beat seth rollins tonight.edge makes cena vs rollins for mainevent.
Also rematch between roman reigns vs big show.
2) usos vs Los matadores.at the end of match Miz comes outta nowhere and distracts Jimmy USO 
3) backstage segment with Naomi and the miz.miz promises some kind of movie deal and claims Hollywood producer wants to speak with her.
4) Adam rose vs rtruth. The bunny comes outta nowhere and attacks rose and does splash from top rope.
5) divas match 
Brie Bella vs natalya.tyson kidd is in ringside.
Once again tyson kidd is distracted and talking to nikki. outside the ring.
Which results in Brie taking schoolboy pin for victory.
6)backstage segment with seth rollins and Stooges with Renee young.
7) ryback vs new and improved fandango.he calls out rusev.rusev comes out.lana cuts promo with fake Russian accent and that's it.
8) Now for main event cena vs rollins.at the end of match Suprise Suprise randy orton shows up.rkos everyone to close the show.
9) Also somewhere in 2nd hour bryan will talk about retirement.he will get interrupted by returning bo dallas or wade barett.
10) also bray wyatt will cut rambling promos .

Also during the broadcast
1)the announcers will show you how to download wwe app.
2)they will constantly remind you the price of wwe network.
3) too many ads.

This is the 3 hours raw.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Melisandre of Asshai said:


> 1am from Raw in UK right? I'm tuning in for the Bryan announcement. Haven't watched Raw in months.


That's right.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

I almost never watch Raw live. However, I'm watching live for Bryan's announcement.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Have a good feeling about RAW tonight, potentially will see: return of RKO, debut of Ascension, Bryan's "crossroads" speech, return of BNB, plus Ziggler. Sounds good to me. 

Ambrose is mentioned in the 5 point preview but WWE just tweeted earlier that both Dean and Roman are in RVA tonight.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Don't think there's been this much anticipation for Raw in years.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

derelict stranger said:


> Have a good feeling about RAW tonight, potentially will see: return of RKO, debut of Ascension, Bryan's "crossroads" speech, return of BNB, plus Ziggler. Sounds good to me.
> 
> Ambrose is mentioned in the 5 point preview but WWE just tweeted earlier that both Dean and Roman are in RVA tonight.


i might be okay with no Ambrose cause of everything else that is happening tonight


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Sixth said:


> I almost never watch Raw live. However, I'm watching live for Bryan's announcement.


Don't know why I feel like Cena is going to come in and try to overshadow Bryan at some point during it..


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

just got hit with 3back to back ads on the network
:ti
fpalm


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Please don't put BNB in the midcard picture, for christmas please...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> Please don't put BNB in the midcard picture, for christmas please...


I'm pretty sure he's going after Ziggler.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

This preshow needs more E&C and less recaps from last week

EDIT. Oh ,they are on tonights mainshow not in the pre show. My bad :|


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

RAW should be interesting tonight for once. With half of the roster at a house show tonight, Bryan's announcement, and Edge/Christian appearing tonight hopefully it won't make me fall asleep on my coach like it did last week. Yes for those of you who aren't aware WWE is running two shows tonight, RAW and a House Show. Guys at the House Show that we know of include Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, The Uso's, Goldust, Stardust, and Kane.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I swear to god if they make Orton and Cena BFF's on tv i will throw a shoe at my tv


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Last Raw of 2014 guys, I think it's gonna be a good one. 


But also an emotional one. Don't do this to us Bryan


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Every damn time Orton is a face he HAS to be all cuddly and friendly to Cena i mean god just RKO the fucker Randy don't hug him


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Anything on the pre-show worthwhile that I'd care about?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

WHAT! The Uso's are on RAW tonight? I thought they were at the House Show? Anyone on here at the house show tonight?


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Daniel Bryan woaaaa ( nobody looks forward to retire )
Raw better be good tonight, also hope they build towards Rumble. If I am correct, just 4 Raws left to RR


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Could anyone hook me up with link for raw via PM I had to cancel my sky a while ago.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck it I may as well watch RAW tonight. Even though I haven't even watch the product in weeks I have nothing better to do.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> WHAT! The Uso's are on RAW tonight? I thought they were at the HOUSE SHOW?


Their match could be an opener for RAW and then go to the house show after or the inverse if the house show location is close.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Anything on the pre-show worthwhile that I'd care about?


Unfortynately , no. Right now they are talking about Uso`s titlematch


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BRYAN IS HERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KakeRock said:


> Unfortynately , no. Right now they are talking about Uso`s titlematch


Honestly I would disband them just to get them out of the fucking title picture.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Honestly I would disband them just to get them out of the fucking title picture.


*Wow, that's a bit of a rushed idea seeing as the company have so few proper tag-teams at the moment.
*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> TONIGHT: @WWEUsos face @MikeTheMiz & #Mizdow for the @WWE #TagTeamTitles LIVE on @WWE #RAW on @USA_Network!


.-.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Raw actually looking interesting. Tag title match, Edge (and Christian!), Bryan, and Brock Lesnar. I'm actually looking forward to the show more than I have in awhile.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Raw actually looks decent.

Lesnar,E&C should be entertaining,Bryan announcement+ASCENSION

I just hope they end boring ass feud between Ambrose and Wyatt :/


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shishara said:


> Raw actually looks decent.
> 
> Lesnar,E&C should be entertaining,Bryan announcement+ASCENSION
> 
> I just hope they end boring ass feud between Ambrose and Wyatt :/


Ambrose and Wyatt may not be there. They are advertised for the house show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Reigns working double duty (going up against Rollins on RAW after facing Rusev/Kane on the house show)


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

I swear that if rollins jobs to that talentless hack, again, I'm done with this company.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


So odds on when the Ascension show up and kill the Usos?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/Reigns again. fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

just1988 said:


> *Wow, that's a bit of a rushed idea seeing as the company have so few proper tag-teams at the moment.
> *


I honestly don't give a shit. Repurpose them or whatever, just get them out of the goddamn title picture. They're literally a Cena tag team.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Reigns vs Rollins so that Randy can come in and RKO everyone.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow Vince is making a lot of these guys work at both events tonight. I bet they are pissed off about that. :sadpanda


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Ambrose and Wyatt may not be there. They are advertised for the house show.


They're on the Raw preview.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

opcorn


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Reigns vs Rollins so that Randy can come in and RKO everyone.


Sweet jesus THIS had better happen

*Crosses fingers*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess WWE is making half of the roster work both shows tonight. That really sucks.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Okay, on top of all else, BNB will apparently be on Raw tonight... Raw's looking like it could be a great one :mark:

(Yeah yeah, WWE will probably fuck it up and Bryan's announcement may end up producing a lot of tears from people, but I'll enjoy the anticipation for the next few minutes).


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Wow Vince is making a lot of these guys work at both events tonight. I bet they are pissed off about that. :sadpanda


Complete mistreatment and overuse of talent, as always, and then treats/books them like garbage. fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What in the fuck is on USA before Raw? Fat chick Choir practice? This is fucking horrid.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Alphy B said:


> I swear that if rollins jobs to that talentless hack, again, I'm done with this company.


NA u not, but the hate will grow deeper  belive in that


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Here we go...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HERE WE GO :WOO:WOO:nowords


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Last Raw of 2014 and I'm sure Vince puts the fans first tonight











:cesaro


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

HERE WE GO #ripBryan


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

fuckery time :cole


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone got a link for raw


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Got a McChicken and fries from McDonalds. I'm good to go


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh, Bryan's a goner for sure :bored


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is not a good omen.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:crying:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Edge.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

No...just fucking no.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok this is clearly a kayfabe retirement


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh fuck, this video is really making me think the worst for Bryan... fuck


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm sure Daniel Bryan fans are even more perturbed now lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy, this Edge retirement speech isn't what you want to see when thinking about DB.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuck, I was getting worried they were going to transition into Daniel Bryan's announcement.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Wow Vince is making a lot of these guys work at both events tonight. I bet they are pissed off about that. :sadpanda


As independent contractors they can always unkout


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh thank god... I thought they were showing edges retirement because Bryan was retiring...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I know edge is hosting and all but did they have to open with that? You are torturing us here you bastards.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Showing Edge's retirement announcement....

Is that a precursor to Bryan's?


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuck, I miss Edge


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Chimel :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Edge and Christian are supposed to be storyline brothers. 

Does anyone else besides me remember that?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

YOU THINK YOU KNOW ME? :EDWIN7hh:WOO


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

E&C starting...yaldy


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

TONY CHIMEL!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Chimel :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUper star hahaha


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Chimel :mark:

E&C :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Suuuuuuuhhhprrrstar


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Totally butchered that intro :maury


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

DB not opening the show hopefully means its not a retirement.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Sooooooooper star!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chimel. :lel


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

SOOOOOOOOOUP-erstar


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bahaha we got the voice breaking soooper star again...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

marked and chills.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The voice crack is back!!!!! :mark::mark:

Tony Chimel, what are WWE even doing with him nowadays?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

lol both entering to Edge's music.

And mark for Edge wearing the Sami Zayn tee.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Edge is wearing Sami Zayn's shirt!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Edge with a Sami shirt


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The crowd is going crazy :cole


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Edge and Christian are supposed to be storyline brothers.
> 
> Does anyone else besides me remember that?




Meh, they eventually transitioned into best friends growing up,


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Isnt Washington D.C. Bryans hometown?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Chimel the goat


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

edge wearing Zayn merch .. YES!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, those pyro's are ear deafening.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Edge wearing an InZayn shirt. :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Soooooooooooooooooopa! Star!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Edgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Tony Chimel lol never gets old!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chimel being a boss.
Christian still a sad heat loser.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I bet the show is hoping we're thinking Bryan is retiring, and then he won't.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So they're not brothers any more? Kayfabe is truly dead.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Edge is one of the best.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hopefully this can cheer me up after cutting my foot open while snorkelling yesterday...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Tonight's RAW reeks of awesomeness!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Loving the Sami Zayn shirt on Edge.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

On this day it so real to me everything has come to life :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> The voice crack is back!!!!! :mark::mark:
> 
> Tony Chimel, what are WWE even doing with him nowadays?


Still nice to see you have my name in your sig


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Am I hearing things or is it pretty crickets for E&C


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Pyro, what is it Christmas or something ?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Edge rocking dat :zayn4 shirt!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

uppercut said:


> Isnt Washington D.C. Bryans hometown?


Nah it's Aberdeen, Washington


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Edge with that Sami Zayn shirt!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I hate to sound like I was stranded on the moon, but is Danial Bryan retiring or did I miss something?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God, I could never get tired of these two together.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

:duck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Edge is rocking a Zayn shirt :mark:


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Edge wearing an Inzayn shirt :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Still nice to see you have my name in your sig


It will always be there.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cole with the knock on King. Maybe there's hope for him after all...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

This crowd kinda sucks so far


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sucks that Edge had to retire early.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


> I bet the show is hoping we're thinking Bryan is retiring, and then he won't.


Well, it's working very well. I immediately teared up when I saw that opening segment.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

In-Fucking-Zayn too :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow Edge and Christian rusty on the mic. But they are still better than a lot of the roster on the mic lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Edge always wear the best clothing


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> It will always be there.


Love you xx


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

What shirt is Edge wearing btw?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

How long till Seth comes out whining about the authority not being in power.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, I feel old watching these two.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Christian must think he's back in the quiet room again with all the silence.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mikestarko said:


> Loving the Sami Zayn shirt on Edge.


:banderas


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Edge in a Sami Zayn shirt is amazing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Seth Rollins on the Cutting Edge Peep Show!


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

This crowd fucking sucks


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

It seems that Edge got no pop.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking hell.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dat Pop :cole


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Reigns with dat pop.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rollins with that heat.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Orton going to deliver an RKO to Rollins on The Cutting Edge Peep Show then have a Rated RKO moment.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:cry Still getting these 20 minute opening promos I see.

:mark: Yes, Rollins.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Props to Edge for the Sami Zayn t shirt


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just saw a great Bray Wyatt lookalike in the crowd.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Poor Rollins. :berried


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Hmm, Reigns with a good pop but it sounded mainly from women. I don't know what to think . Ziggler with a nice pop though


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rollins vs Reigns unk2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev vs Ziggler should be awesome.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:buried :rollins 

BUHLEEV dat.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This sucks


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Rip Seth and Ziggler lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Champ vs. Champ!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Christian :maury


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Rusev vs. Ziggler! Could be great.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Is Lana naked too?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Edge looks really old


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

This crowd is awful :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ziggler with dat pop. :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Good to see Reigns being perceived well again


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Who's the next guy to be Borked by Laser?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Edge wearing an InZayn shirt.

So awesome.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The lack of Lana being naked getting a reaction shows you the average age of this crowd.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol Christian you fucking cheater


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bryan's pop >


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He better not have to retire (Daniel Bryan)


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Only if Lana is naked as well.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like Rusev, Ambrose, Wyatt, The Uso's, and Roman Reigns working BOTH shows tonight. F that.......


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

DAT POP!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I almost heard an Attitude Era style pop when Christian said Lana naked.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Bryan's mention got a bigger pop than Reigns *before* the Yes chants


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Reigns gets a great pop, and then Bryan is mentioned...... yeah :lol


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, he ain't retiring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan still fucking over


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

:yes


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

His future.....

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

maaaaaaaaasive pop for bryan :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"ON HIS FUTURE"

WHAT IN THE FUCK


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

"To address his retirement plans."


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dashing® said:


> Rollins vs Reigns unk2


Don't worry, Kane Big Show will come out for a DQ.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Edge looks so much better with short hair.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

BORK!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh shit, Daniel Bryan is going to talk about his health? Shit, that doesn't sound good especially showing Edge's retirement speech at the start


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lesnar1


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

This crowd don't even cheer at their own home-town, haha! they suck bad. I hate Washington.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Bork!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

OH SHEEIIIITTT Lesnar :mark:


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

OOOOHHHH SHIT though!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WHOA!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

WHAT!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

BORKKKK


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LESNARRRRRR


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking Lesnar going to kill some bitches!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Never mind dat chit, here comes Mongo.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BORK!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

LESNAR! :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

DAMMIT BROCK I WANTED THAT POSE


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Shit! Brock!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Bork! :mark:


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

He got the belt!!!!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

DABEEESTENCARNIT


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

BORK LASER!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Holy shit Lesnar actually showed up to work


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Fucking sick raw already!!


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

BORK LASER. Gawd I would've loved to see Edge v. Lesnar


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Now we are talking


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lesnar actually remembered his fucking title, I see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan OVER AS FUCK STILL!!!!!


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

DA BEAST!!! :mark:


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

BORK LASER!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:brock


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LESNARRR? WTFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Seeing as Edge can't take bumps, i'm guessing Christian's about to get Borked


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Lesnar to F5 Christian and make him retire too


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People shit on Brock during the day. Then, when he appears on Raw they all markout for him.

:lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lazer!!!! :mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Another epic defeat for Rollins incoming :lol:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:lelbrock


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

In 5 mins expect Cole to be saying "That son of bitch paralyzed Edge"


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:mark:

E&C need to evacuate the ring.

Lesnar about to retire them from life.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:brock


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Did King just confirm Christian's retirement?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wasn't expecting Lesnar to come out there.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Goddamn. The fuck is wrong with this crowd? Barely any pop for naked Lana? Fucking hell, things really have changed...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey, it's that belt. 


Since when was Christian retired? What did I miss?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

BROOOOOOOOOOCK!

..brings the belt with him this time!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHEN DID CHRISTIAN RETIRE, JBL


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Daniel Bryan <3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KILL 'EM.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

[email protected] Eat,Sleep, Stay at home, Repeat


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

EAT, SLEEP, STAY AT HOME, REPEAT :booklel


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BORK LASER!!!!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Heyman is the best talker ever.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Red Dev said:


> OOOOHHHH SHIT though!


Just cause you like her


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Rusev v Ziggler title v title :mark:


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Kevin_McAdams said:


> BORK LASER. Gawd I would've loved to see Edge v. Lesnar


They had a pretty awesome match back in 2002 at Rebellion.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Paul E Heyman GOAT!


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Could be a decent show. Was at last week's show live (was a great show live - had super low expectations because it was the annual Christmas themed show which usually sucks). A large portion of the roster will be at the house show in Richmond, VA though, so we'll see if the thin roster is exposed (might not be due to the Edge & Christian appearance, the Daniel Bryan announcement and the Brock Lesnar appearance). I guess it's less than two hours away so it's possible that some of the top talent on the house show could still make it to RAW, but we'll see...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I would say Attitude Era meet Ruthless Aggression but then I remember Brock showed up at the tail end of the Attitude Era.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

The champ is here :brock


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Did King just confirm Christian's retirement?


That's what I'm wondering. A night for retirements? :crying:


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I didn't know Christian retired.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So...how many more appearances does Brock have on his contract?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> LANA ‏@LanaWWE
> You get NO PEEP SHOW!!! You just get #CRUSHED by @RusevBUL #Raw #RusevLegacy


:lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Heyman is GOAT on the mic


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Heyman lost me at "defending."


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

King Heyman.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Lesnar should really get that tooth fixed.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

lmao Lesnar's smile :lmao


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

10 minutes in and looking to be the best RAW I've seen this year


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

What are the odds of Edge winning the title from Lesnar tonight?


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

sooooo, christian is retired?


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> EAT, SLEEP, STAY AT HOME, REPEAT :booklel


You forgot "Borking Sable"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena coming out in 3....2....1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Cena going to come out to protect either Edge or Christian?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Brock cut himself shaving


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Parties over peepshow :brock


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Get to the fucking point, Paul


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

If Daniel Bryan Retires than this whole section will be :washed
I doubt it though


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

I want Brock to destroy everyone


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

A CONQUERER


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> WHEN DID CHRISTIAN RETIRE, JBL


:heyman6


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, I guess Christian is done, then.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What kind of championship is Brock wearing around his arm?

I've never seen it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Didn't know Christian officially retired.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The General said:


> What are the odds of Edge winning the title from Lesnar tonight?





Absolutely zilch.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Goddamn. The fuck is wrong with this crowd? Barely any pop for naked Lana? Fucking hell, things really have changed...


It's mainly kids and women tonight. Ziggler and Reigns got big pops tonight that were clearly high pitched . Though Bryan got a great pop which does show that people love that guy as well


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dubbletrousers said:


> I didn't know Christian retired.


Christian just found out too, lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lesnar wants to penetrate sum virgins


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Does Edge hate Cena?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The lack of Lana being naked getting a reaction shows you the average age of this crowd.


Seriously. They treated Edge and Christian like shit and no reaction to Lana getting naked. I wish E&C would just go off script heel and buried the Redskins with a laying down five second pose.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Lesnar wants to penetrate a virgin?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

So did they basically say Christian is retired now?


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Does Heyman forget Christian and Edge feuded hardcore with both of these men?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

great.............


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

We know Brock's porn name. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"Brock wants to penetrate the virgin neck" -Paul Heyman 2014

oh my.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Bork wants to penetrate the neck of Fruity Pebbles by fornication?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

oh dear this guy


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Don't let the bald man talk that shit, Cena!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mr. Buzzkill is here


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

KNEW IT.

Get him Brock. DESTROOOOOOOOY HIM PLEASE.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

And now captain planet here to ruin a surprisingly good start to Raw


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Of course Cena comes out AFTER Heyman says Brock isn't going to lay a hand on Edge or Christian.

What a loser


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

BOOOOO this man


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Cena with Hogan-biting colors.

Ugggh.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Cena to ruin an awesome segment fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh no, a towel!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Cena!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Didn't know Christian officially retired.


Neither did he. But with all those concussions, who knows.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey look, it's Ronald McDonald!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, Cena with a rare big pop.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

John Cena suuuuckkkkssss!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Lesnar wants to penetrate a virgin?


:duck


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Here comes Captain Fruitcake


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sounded like Lesnar is going to get deep throated by Cena.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Lesnar looks bored out of his ass lol. No expressions at all.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Final time of Brock vs Cena :HHH2 yeah just like with the threat/promise of no more Cena vs Orton circa 2007


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

And this is when this good opening segment starts to go down hill.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Did Lesnar cut himself shaving?...


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Brock, Edge, Cena and Christian in a ring together.

What a time to be alive.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

:cena2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Don't worry, Kane Big Show will come out for a DQ.


Oh thank god :lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> Cena to ruin an awesome segment fpalm


Like always :supercena


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Did I just hear the John Cena Sucks chant song?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Christian just found out too, lol.


:lmao Greatest post I've ever seen. 


Everybody rep this man! :clap


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I had no idea Lesnar was going to be on


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

So, going by the crowd..

Who is the heel? lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

CULK CEGAN!

never give up, brotha!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Cena sucks" sign. Looks like we'll be getting reports of someone getting thrown out of the arena tomorrow.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole The ever popular John Cena making his entrance to a chorus of cheers


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice shaving cut on Bork.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Brock laughing at the "Let's go Cena, Cena Sucks" chants lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so happy WWE is willing to present us with new, fresh feuds like Cena/Lesnar going into the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cena would probably be more liked by the crowd if he offered them free Big Macs.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I feel that Vince should not have meshed Brock and Cena into Edge and Christian's segment. This should have happened at the beginning of the 2nd hour of RAW.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, excuses? Brock beat his ass clean at Summerslam and Cena still won't fuck off.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

We savvy? :cena4


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

:/


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Break his arm Brock! Make it part of the storyline as an excuse for Cena to lose :mark:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

How is taking the belt from Lesnar a "New Year's resolution"? That doesn't even make fucking sense!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:lmao Okay Cena, okay.

:jordan5:lel


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks Cena, for another phenomenal promo!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

So, Cena being a coward again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Karl Marx said:


> Lesnar looks bored out of his ass lol. No expressions at all.


Sure why not, with the money he's being paid

"You savvy" :booklel what the hell


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Not even Cenas fans could take him threatening Lesnar serious :lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lesnar is back to looking buff again lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sneak attacks! That's what Cena is all about!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> Did I just hear the John Cena Sucks chant song?



Not as loud as it was in Brooklyn back in October, but there certainly were people singing along to his song.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I never understand this type of booking for bork


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Attacking a defenseless middle aged man, a real face move


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock hit Cena with the :eyeroll


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Brock Lesnar running away just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

what a babyface, attacking a helpless manager.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Seth to come out and cash in?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, nice seeing you Lesnar, now you can piss off for another 3 weeks after doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I really don't care about this feud...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Brock running away from Cena makes no sense at all. WWE still protecting Cena at all cost.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Borks reaction was priceless- no fucks are given lol. 
Fuck U Cena , Fuck U Cena


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> LOL, excuses? Brock beat his ass clean at Summerslam and Cena still won't fuck off.


hahahahaha


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Putting Cena in this title match over Orton is fucking unforgivable.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm so happy WWE is willing to present us with new, fresh feuds like Cena/Lesnar going into the Royal Rumble.


What about that never-disappointing Wyatt/Ambrose feud?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, that ended the way everyone thought it would.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Lesnar cowering away? oh fuck off, give me a break. How do you build a PPV up like that? let them go at it.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Every heel is a chicken shit heel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WE SAVVY BRUH?!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HOLY BUZZKILL


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Remember guys, B A STAR! :cena5:cena4


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

CENAWINSLOL


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ratedr4life said:


> Brock, Edge, Cena and Christian in a ring together.
> 
> What a time to be alive.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm probably one of the few who legit believes Cena is getting the belt back at the Rumble.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Well Brock should be scared of Cena, remember Cena is a legitimate UFC heavyweight... oh


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Ziggler's about to get his shit kicked in.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

fuck you cena


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

El Taco said:


> Could be a decent show. Was at last week's show live (was a great show live - had super low expectations because it was the annual Christmas themed show which usually sucks). A large portion of the roster will be at the house show in Richmond, VA though, so we'll see if the thin roster is exposed (might not be due to the Edge & Christian appearance, the Daniel Bryan announcement and the Brock Lesnar appearance). I guess it's less than two hours away so it's possible that some of the top talent on the house show could still make it to RAW, but we'll see...


Nope Roster isn't gonna be exposed at all. Vince is just making most of the guys at the house show work BOTH the House Show and RAW. Such an Overuse of talent.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Brock running away from Cena makes no sense at all. WWE still protecting Cena at all cost.


Lesnar fears Cena! :vince3


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Was that Wale in the crowd?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Is that last time we see Cena tonight, please say yes?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Cena would probably be more liked by the crowd if he offered them free Big Macs.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck off, Cena.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So i'm guessing the next match ends in DQ, don't see them wasting Rusev on Ziggler, and i don't see them jobbing out Ziggler


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That was going fucking great until Cena came out fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Brock is bored. Expect a shitty final WM match like the last time he left. His main focus until the end will be staying uninjured for his UFC run.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Wtf was the point of all of that? So Lesnar could show his face or remind people that there is a title match feud going on?

Also lmao at Cena at the end :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He sure does, Sami :mark:


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Why do I have a feeling that the Ziggler v Rusev match is gonna suck?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn, Cena rushing out like most people do after his promos.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This fucking company. You waste a Lesnar appearance and a couple hundred grand just for him to stand grinning and not get in any physical altercation what so ever? Dumbasses deserve to go bankrupt


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rusev wins. Next match.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So Ziggler is being fed to Rusev? Sounds like typical WWE logic.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

TheBkMogul said:


> Was that Wale in the crowd?


Yep. the garbage one himself


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

God, I hate his theme song so much.

Kudos to :vince for keeping Cena looking "strong." Especially when he takes off his shirt because then he really means business.

:eyeroll


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Brock running away from Cena makes no sense at all. WWE still protecting Cena at all cost.


They should have had Cena AA Lesnar but have Lesnar no sell it, then play it off like Cena is shocked.

Then they could have cut to commercial.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

TheBkMogul said:


> Was that Wale in the crowd?


Yeah he always shows up to the Raw's in Washington. His home state.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'm probably one of the few who legit believes Cena is getting the belt back at the Rumble.


I've believed that Cena was going to win the title back from Lesnar ever since Brock won at Summerslam. It's exactly the type of nonsensical, stupid horse shit that WWE would do.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'm probably one of the few who legit believes Cena is getting the belt back at the Rumble.


I believe he's going to overcome and insane number of German Suplexes and then Rollins is going to cash in and win.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

A surprisingly promising start to Raw ruined by the sound of that irritable cunt's music. Why the fuck is Lesnar afraid of a man he has already fucking destroyed? Stop protecting that fucking cunt.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Just finished the McChicken


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm having fun, and just looking forward to Rollins sparring with E&C, and this champion vs champion match will be good.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'm probably one of the few who legit believes Cena is getting the belt back at the Rumble.


Cena wins 16 times & Rollins cash in at the rumble , Lesnar gets the bell back in the 3 way with Cena & Rollins at Fast Lane


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wish Sky would fuck off with the Thierry Henry advert.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Batz said:


> Every heel is a chicken shit heel.


In Brock's case he probably got paid a fuck load of money just to let Cena pick him up today, and it probably would've been a whole fuck load more to get physical lol.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

That was a waste of Lesnar. Hopefully he makes his presence known a little later to wreak havoc.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Such a fresh and original thing to have Lesnar run away from Cena while Cena takes his shirt off for no real reason other than to show HE MEANS BUSINESS.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Tuned in for E&C and Bryan... got Lesnar/Cena. Tuned right back out. I don't think this company will ever get better...


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Great promo of Ziggler in the App.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Who's Dolph Jobbler losing to tonight?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Yeah he always shows up to the Raw's in Washington. His home state.


D.C. ain't a state.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Got to get that Obama crack in.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dashing® said:


> Just finished the McChicken


There's a band called Mac Sabbath. They do Black Sabbath songs and replace the lyrics to make it about Fast Food. This is real..

http://www.mtv.com/news/2036311/mcdonalds-mac-sabbath-black-sabbath-cover-band/


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

are the titles on the line?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

It's such a small change but Dolph's black boots are so much better


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Zigs keep that long hair, it's Mr. Perfesque.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

:ziggler2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Such a fresh and original thing to have Lesnar run away from Cena while Cena takes his shirt off for no real reason other than to show HE MEANS BUSINESS.


SERIOUS BUSINESS, mind you.

:cena5


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:vince Brock's back, so we don't need to push Ziggler any more


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Can someone beat this chode already?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The one to beat Rusev should be Neville.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Wonder what Rusev will be doing 2 years from now.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good god Lana...that ass...


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Lana :wall


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why the fuck would Putin be watching this shit, Cole?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whenever hearing Lesnar's theme makes you shit your pants.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> The one to beat Rusev should be Neville.


You mean Mighty Mouse?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggler do your fucking hair bruh


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

the tags at the bottom :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Not a bad start. Those complaining will always complain. 

Looking forward to Bryan


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> are the titles on the line?


treat the fans? :vince3






No :vince5


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolph Zigger :jbl


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well there goes Ziggler's momentum.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This match will end in shenanigans. 
Kane will probably interfere


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

After this match, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns will face each other one on one. Next. :jr


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Ziggler is such a dork.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

They should've shot an outside segment where Rusev and Lana give the White House the middle finger.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Hasn't Ziggler beaten Rusev before in NXT?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> are the titles on the line?


Nope, it's just another throw away match that should have more importance than being the opening match on Raw.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lets Go Ziggler chants. Dolph is over as fuck to get fully audible chants from a shit crowd.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Batz said:


> Wonder what Rusev will be doing 2 years from now.


Either jobbing on mainevent/superstars or squashing someone in the impact zone as Surev.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:frankielol The fucking commentary tonight.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Their championships aren't on the line are they? This was just advertised as "champion vs champion" correct?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Pretty good match...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

That was an awkward pause for the commercial break...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

You see people like Edge forced to retire, Steve Austin forced to retire, DDP, Cory Graves and now Bryan might just be the next one in line.... 

Cena is still running strong. 

Life is unfair.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

If Rusev & Reigns are the last two in this year rumble, Rusev must take out Bryan and Ziggler to add to the heat


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Nine99 said:


> Their championships aren't on the line are they? This was just advertised as "champion vs champion" correct?


Yep.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does Orton come back tonight and RKO Rollins? I'm suspecting yes..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> Their championships aren't on the line are they? This was just advertised as "champion vs champion" correct?


champion vs champion is different from title for title


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

VForViper said:


> :frankielol The fucking commentary *every night*.


Fixed.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Bryan needs a makeover


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> Their championships aren't on the line are they? This was just advertised as "champion vs champion" correct?


Yes.

Rusev is the US champ, Ziggler is the IC champ.

If the belts were on the line it would be 'championship vs championship'


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Lesnar to UFC is BS. Think about it. He won´t even step into the ring four times a year to fake fight, let alone real.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Man, their ad scheduling is terrible.

Reminds me why I don't watch live anymore.

C'mon Bryan segment....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Fixed.


Every night? Well alright then

Whenever Lawler is in bed with his girl and she says she doesn't want anymore....

Look at her pleading for more :lawler


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> If Rusev & Reigns are the last two in this year rumble, Rusev must take out Bryan and Ziggler to add to the heat


Unless Bryan's winning the rumble I wouldn't have him in it at all. Don't need Reigns booed for winning if Bryan's eliminated in a bs way.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Lawler's shirt looks like Ed Hardy threw up on an ugly Christmas sweater.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i thought this movie blackout came out like 6 months ago .


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RKOAJ said:


> Bryan needs a makeover


Keep beard. Shave head. Less smiles. More ass kicking.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> i thought this movie blackout came out like 6 months ago .


Blackhat*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TromaDogg said:


> Yes.
> 
> Rusev is the US champ, Ziggler is the IC champ.
> 
> If the belts were on the line it would be 'championship vs championship'


If Hogan learns about this, he´ll want his WWF Championship back from WM VI.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Keep beard. Shave head. Less smiles. More ass kicking.


I read your post real fast, and I thought the last three words said "more ass fucking."


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

After Ziggler taps to the accolade, Rusev is going further humiliate him by brutally sodomizing Ziggler in the centre of the ring as a gigantic Russian flag unfurls.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Does Orton come back tonight and RKO Rollins? I'm suspecting yes..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The tags :maury this is why they are so great for the Raw thread


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Daniel Bryan tweet doesn't sound good.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TB Tapp said:


> After Ziggler taps to the accolade, Rusev is going further humiliate him by brutally sodomizing Ziggler in the centre of the ring as a gigantic Russian flag unfurls.


:dahell

Why is everyone so sexually violate on this forum?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TB Tapp said:


> After Ziggler taps to the accolade, Rusev is going further humiliate him by brutally sodomizing Ziggler in the centre of the ring as a gigantic Russian flag unfurls.


Enough of your fanfic.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Is Bryan retiring or no?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So.........

Ambrose vs Wyatt in a New Years Street Fight tonight? :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

FireCena555 said:


> Is Bryan retiring or no?


We won't know till he shows up.....


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

TB Tapp said:


> After Ziggler taps to the accolade, Rusev is going further humiliate him by brutally sodomizing Ziggler in the centre as a gigantic Russian flag unfurls.


That is strange that you would take it there lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This is actually a great match.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

FireCena555 said:


> Is Bryan retiring or no?


You're gonna have to watch like the rest of us to find out...he still hasn't appeared yet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CoverD said:


> Blackhat*


UGH stupid auto correct on my computer 
that is what i meant


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Seems the crowd is digging the match. I guess I should have been watching.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty good match, like I expected.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ziggler needs to start winning matches with the famasser so we can take it as a finishing maneuver. Everyone that follows Ziggler knows everyone kicks out of it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Damn good match...


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Keep beard. Shave head. Less smiles. More ass kicking.


The Beard looks nasty, he's looking like Mike Knox younger brother.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> If Hogan learns about this, he´ll want his WWF Championship back from WM VI.


No he won't, they said the championships were on the line in the build up to that match.

All they said tonight was 'champion vs champion', and they're correct. It's you who's misunderstanding it.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This match is terrible.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Keep beard. Shave head.* Less smiles.* More ass kicking.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Fun match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

C'mon, Rusev, make 'em tap. Add some prestige to that US title.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Rusev Tha God


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I just thought about this when rusev finally loses where does he go from that point on?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah, the DQ for kicking too much ass.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wish they would just unify the titles.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Rusev DQ'd for kicking too much ass.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

♤Knows Nothing♤;43444201 said:


>


:wall bruh


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

No Kane?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A DQ with no Kane in sight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gee, didn't see that one coming :eyeroll


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

DQ Shenaningan. Why I'm not surprised?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn good match


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

uppercut said:


> NA u not, but the hate will grow deeper  belive in that


It sure will :cuss:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Heh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to God I see that in at least 50% of matches every week. 

But in this case? DQ!!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Yay, Ziggler wins....kinda.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ZIGGLER WON..........by DQ.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

garbage ending


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

:surprise: a lost


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Goddamn Rusev, try pinning once in a while.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Party's over, Dolph.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rusev wins. Ziggler tapped out


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Happy New Year Dolph


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

♤Knows Nothing♤;43444201 said:


>


Would anyone here get with that?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

WTF352 said:


> I just thought about this when rusev finally loses where does he go from that point on?


Comedy gimmick and then Superstars.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RKOAJ said:


> The Beard looks nasty, he's looking like Mike Knox younger brother.


Trim beard. I do agree it's too long and wild.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

you know with Ziggler's concussion history it always makes me cringe when they hit him in the head over and over again even if its fake bc it jut takes one legit hit to give him another concussion and cost him his career.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

He tapped immediately :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Da' Big guy


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

TB Tapp said:


> After Ziggler taps to the accolade, Rusev is going further humiliate him by brutally sodomizing Ziggler in the centre of the ring as a gigantic Russian flag unfurls.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ziggler getting bitched out! :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Happy new year Dolph' :lol


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry Dolph gotta go back to jobbin


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ryback got dem traps doe.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome match. Funny that a guy gets dq'd for too many kicks, lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

VForViper said:


> Goddamn Rusev, try pinning once in a while.


He has no pinning finisher yet.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Crowd goin' crazy for The Big Guy! :ryback


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Dem chants!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to take all the shine off Ziggler and put it on Roidback.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Ryback sucks ass tbh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Feed Him More........BIG MACS!


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Obama to safe Ziggler?? 

The BIG GUYYYY


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

El Hombre Grande!!!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Shades of when Ryback was feuding with Punk. Damn those chants were solid.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where is The Big Guy's bow?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Would anyone here get with that?


In an instant.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow this Ryback/Rusev segment is exactly the same as that Cena/Brock segment.

WWE unCreative in full force


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ryback sure took his sweet time getting to the ring.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Ryback face turn saved his career.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ooh going to watch the network for sure tonight


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Letting Ziggler get hurt by the Accolade for ages before coming to the rescue?

DUMB AS FUCK


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Don't care about the DQ because tapping immediately afterwards still makes him look weak.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Michael Bryan lol.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I miss the Hardy Boyz.... Jeff more than Matt.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If you're spending New Year's Eve watching WM, go outside.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

TOOLS


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Would anyone here get with that?


Fuck yes.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> Sorry Dolph gotta go back to jobbin


he won though?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Way to take all the shine off Ziggler and put it on Roidback.


Ziggler never grabbed those brass rings like Ryback. The joys of being a chosen guy.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So this Raw is pretty much the same as every other Raw


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm starting to really not like the Usos.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I miss the Hardy Boyz.... Jeff more than Matt.


Lita misses Matt :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That is too bad i was hoping the ascension was going to crush the Usos


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

♤Knows Nothing♤;43444201 said:


>


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> If you're spending New Year's Eve watching WM, go outside.


Luckily i'll be out getting pished


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Would anyone here get with that?


nice b8, m8. Of course not.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Is it Cole? Is it gonna be an incredible night tonight?

You fucker, you say that every Monday night.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Don't care about the DQ because tapping immediately afterwards still makes him look weak.


He's still champ and got good offense in and it didn't make him look weak, it made Rusev look like an asshole. And Ziggler didn't need to do the tapping motion, pretty sure that's on him.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:jbl UK Viewers! You can pay £15 to watch the Royal Rumble on Sky Box Office, or.....oh.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Would anyone here get with that?


You would have to be a different species not to.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> TOOLS


You rang?

:cena4 :vince5 :cole


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> So this Raw is pretty much the same as every other Raw


Are you surprised?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

VForViper said:


> Is it Cole? Is it gonna be an incredible night tonight?
> 
> You fucker, you say that every Monday night.


But tonight is THE GREATEST NIGHT IN THE HISTORY OF OUR SPORT!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

miz school of performance on the app is so :lmao:


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I forgot the ascension debuts tonight::mark::


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> he won though?


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Ziggler looking strong... As always.


----------



## RawisFun™ (Dec 30, 2014)

Havin some fun on Monday night Maggle


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Me want The Look promo.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> He's still champ and got good offense in and it didn't make him look weak, it made Rusev look like an asshole. And Ziggler didn't need to do the tapping motion, pretty sure that's on him.


Actually, I can imagine Ziggler thinking "I gotta sell it. I gotta make Rusev looks really strong". :lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TromaDogg said:


> No he won't, they said the championships were on the line in the build up to that match.
> 
> All they said tonight was 'champion vs champion', and they're correct. It's you who's misunderstanding it.


Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

WTF352 said:


> I forgot the ascension debuts tonight::mark::


Ugh, I'm so out of the loop. This is great news!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

DQ OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Ryback is so hideous


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

oh shit Big Guy promo


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh lord, Ryback is about to give a monologue.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

The Big Guy gonna drop a pipebomb on Punk!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Here's RYBACK's crossroad.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Ryback improved so much on the mic.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh boy, he's gonna talk


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryback botch, and Rusev's not kayfabe Russian :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh lord...........


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryback sounding really good on the mic. :nice


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


2 hour drive between Verizon center and Richmond coliseum. 

Did WWE overbook

:haha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This is random...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wtf is this lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ryback...who the fuck cares?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ryback has really improved on the mic.
Good for his hard work paying off


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ryback is great.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Ryback tryna grab that "brass ring?"

:bored


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

This seems weird...and random


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Ryback cutting a promo?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

PIPEBOMB!!!!!!!!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

What is this all about?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

A midcarder cutting a promo? Giving backstory? Don't see that too often these days.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I remember that.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Was this about?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wtf is this?!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fucking Miz hahahahaha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trying to make him option 2 I bet by trying to make him human.

Vince don't want Ambrose. Bullshit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Would anyone here get with that?


Everyone would. Males and females alike.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shoot on Punk :maury


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

DANIEL PUDER!!!


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

What is this?


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Ryback vs Time Keeper guy Wrestlemania 31..or 32...whicever one is next


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryback eliminated before Miz fpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Well this is random.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The 'what' chant needs to fucking die.



Natsuke said:


> Wtf is this lol


Killing time. :shrug

Good for him to flex his mic work.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Shoot on Punk :maury


How the fuck did you connect this to Punk? lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

what is this????!?!?!?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

RYBACK IS GOATING RIGHT NOW


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

No one gives a fuck.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Thanks for correcting me.


You're welcome. :bo


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is random but I like it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Backstory? Character development? Sympathy? Does WWE creative finally get it?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Man, fuck this crowd. Dude is cutting a decent promo from his heart and he's getting shit on.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

The Law of Attraction.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I can't at y'all praising Ryback's "improved" mic skills, but try to shit on Roman though he's 1000x better.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The "What?" chants, for fuck's sake people...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This is, um, odd. What does this have to do with any feuds?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Losing a reality contest to the Miz?

Thats DUMB AS FUCK


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Them "WHAT" chants are very obnoxious.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

new age ryback


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What he fuck am I watching right now?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool story bro. Very inspirational!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

What is the point? This is bizarre.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Holy shit WWE are giving someone a character this isn't happening


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol no one is going to connect with this dude. Nice try Vince. Trying to get Ryback or Reigns to win Rumble.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha Daniel Puder :maury

What's the book called? Secret by whom? 

At least put over the author you douche


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh shit Nexus reference.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is there a point to all this??


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I remember that too.

LOVED IT!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Ryback found Jesu...I mean Vince. The Law Attraction hahaha, I love spiritual Ryback.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Weird its the same interview he gave a few days ago...


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

WHAT?????


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

boring


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, wasn't The Secret written by a dude that in the end got someone killed in a sweat lodge?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

ITS ME ITS ME ITS DDRYBACK


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What the fuck are you yapping about Rybooger?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> I can't at y'all praising Ryback's "improved" mic skills, but try to shit on Roman though he's 1000x better.


??


He's telling a story. A true story. Not cutting a promo.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

What´s with that stupid flashback about fans voting him off. We already know WWE fans had better taste in 2004.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Daniel Bryan sighting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

They couldn't come up with a better way to develop his character and provide backstory rather than him just coming out randomly and telling everybody? For fuck sakes, do something like Jim Ross and the Mick Foley interviews or something.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Everyone would. Males and females alike.


Damn straight, dat Lana is Ravishingly Russian. :trips5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ryback is retiring.!!!!


Note to Ryback. Porn is better than Wrestlemania dvds.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kinda cool he mentioned his time in Nexus.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Holy shit character development on WWE TV


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Ryback acknowleding his old gimmick?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

skip sheffield reborn!!!!!! :mark: 

CM PUNK SIGHTING!!!! :mark:


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Who gives a fuck.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Ryback, you can't read. Come on now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:maury:maury


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Then you got caught roiding.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Character development and the iwc is shitting on it, you cheeky fucks :duck


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Someone obviously liked his appearance on Talk Is Jericho. Good promo though.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Ryback's mic work is 100 times better than Reigns. Give Ryback the push instead!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Randy Orton will be proud with this PROMOOUTTANOWHERE! :rko2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Ryback looked so differently back then.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha, hs recounting his whole story from jerichos podcast, good on him though


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

He was telling these same stories on Jericho's podcast


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like that they are finally acknowledging Ryback and Skip Sheffield are the same person.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I like it but this is proper random.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Just getting the audience prepared for DB's speech.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

This is great. Don't see enough of it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No glimpse of Justin Roberts/Bryan/tie


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I really hope Ryback isn't retiring this heart felt speech is starting to scare me.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The secret is a great movie/book, I will say that!


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

wat is this


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'and wwe doctors gave me a z pak and now i'm fine'


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm liking this tbh.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not watching RAW because I had to babysit my nephew, what did Ryback say?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't know where this is headed, but it's fucking amazing.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not a Ryback fan, but this crowd needs to shut up. The man is doing a good job on the mic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hory shet, they actually acknowledged Ryback's stint on Tough Enough, his tenure in OVW and his time in The Nexus as Skip Sheffield. :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT ARE WE WATCHING


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How fucking awkward would this be if this was Roman in the ring telling his story.
A bunch of baby girls, pouting and hair flinging. 


This is getting a bit long, now.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

He's beating Rusev


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

ITS HAPPENING GUYS

BROCK VS RYBACK!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He still hasnt wrestled. fucking hack.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao Ryback looked so differently back then.


Well he was four/five years younger mate.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This is pretty good. They're actually giving someone a character they need to do this with everyone.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What...is the point of this, though? Seems retirement-y.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Then you got caught roiding.


:lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Is this supposed to get us hyped up for Ryback vs. Rusev?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i really hope this doesn't mean he is going over Rusev.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So fucking obvious this is Vince getting option B ready. FUCK!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

JohnCooley said:


> I can't at y'all praising Ryback's "improved" mic skills, but try to shit on Roman though he's 1000x better.


Please, this is way better than anything Roman has done and i only think it's decent.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ryback sounding like he's about to retire or soemthing lol.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This is kinda of weird. Is the multiple video clips necessary?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is good, they should do this for more guys.

Gives them a more genuine feel other than "LOLZ FEED ME MORE"


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Batz said:


> ??
> 
> 
> He's telling a story. A true story. Not cutting a promo.



Same shit, he still sucks.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Actually dig this.

Hey, let's actually build a backstory.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Chronicles of Ryback.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That shocked local jobber :lmao :clap


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Backstory? Character development? Sympathy? Does WWE creative finally get it?





Billy Kidman said:


> Man, fuck this crowd. Dude is cutting a decent promo from his heart and he's getting shit on.


Acknowledgement of the past, and story telling? I don't know how to act, I don't think the crowd does either, they aren't used to this kind of thing anymore. I know I'm not.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Is this a knock on Punk or something lol


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I was buried by John Cena, and it's been downhill ever since


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Seriously guys this is not bad, eventhough it's random and straight outta nowhere.

Don't see this everyday lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Sets Bryan up perfectly to retire and look like a bitch, because big bad Ryback didn´t listen to his doctors.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wait, is the WWE hinting @ Ryback as the next top guy?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Is Ryback announcing his retirement too?


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

baffled by this


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I liked this better on talk is jericho


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

ok I gotta admit, I'm liking this promo.

About time characters developed.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

This is pretty good, I'm enjoying it.

Feels overly scripted though.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Seriously, this is so random lol. 

This is like Cena's "overcoming the odds," I don't like this.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> Character development and the iwc is shitting on it, you cheeky fucks :duck


I'm not even a Ryback fan and I'm following this just fine.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

They've mentioned Edge and Christian not being able to wrestle due to injury, Ryback being told he would never wrestle again. This isn't about Bryan is it?


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

You think Ryback is retiring?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

I was gonna wrestle, but then i got Ry.
I was gonna be champ, but then i got Ry.
I was gonna be cena, but then i got Ry.

Dumb, as, fuck.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

They're pushing The Big Guy. He's defeating Rusev.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Really? All this for Rusev? 

Kay.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ryback fan now  

You rule


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Awful


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryback doesn't need to be made to _look strong_ unk2


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

This is actually really good. Props to Ryback!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> Character development and the iwc is shitting on it, you cheeky fucks :duck


I think the problem is off all the dudes to do it with, it's probably the wrong one since you don't need to with the Feed Me More chants starting to catch back on and him being more the silent killer than anything.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Brilliant by ryback! Push push push


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Haha Daniel Puder :maury
> 
> What's the book called? Secret by whom?
> 
> At least put over the author you douche


Its a BS Christian book that alludes to god but disguised as something else


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Strange to hear Cole talking about Ryback's previous gimmick like that, after a clip was shown where his real name was mentioned.

Talk about completely destroying kayfabe :hmm


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I swear, if Bryan retires... I might cry....

'Cause I can't stand Reigns or the Big Guy taking over the main-event scene.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Jesus this is dragging


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

FireCena555 said:


> You think Ryback is retiring?


:duck




Rusev vs Ryback :clap:clap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryback now referencing CM Punk, I think. :jericho2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Positives = Poop?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Ryback rules


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Is there a point to all this??


The Secret might be able to answer that for you. -Ryback.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

See. Strong ending.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He swallows things and turns them into positives? 

Let it now be known that positive is now synonymous with fecal matter.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

No lie. That was a pretty good promo.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Roach13 said:


> Awful


Aww did Ryback bully you :trips4


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA I think he took a shot at Punk.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ryback and Erik Rowan on the same page apparently.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 3m3 minutes ago

This Ryback promo is incredible. It actually makes the audience wish he was wrestling instead. #RAWTonight


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So explanation of the 'feed me more' chant perhaps?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Truly we are in the Reality Era. VKM shoot interview and now this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that was different.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Think he did a really good job there tbh.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

He's talking about CM Punk. :troll


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I liked it. That was great!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Ryback is a cannibal gimmick. I knew it.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

That was boring


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Shit was legit. Rather hear that then Edge and Christian ramble on.

Don't know what everyone is hating on.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

FEED ME MOAR!!!
FEED ME MOAR!!!
FEED ME MOAR!!!
FEED ME MOAR!!!
FEED ME MOAR!!!
FEED ME MOAR!!!
FEED ME MOAR!!!
FEED ME MOAR!!!
FEED ME MOAR!!!
FEED ME MOAR!!!
FEED ME MOAR!!!
FEED ME MOAR!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Negative people. He wants to say Punk so bad. 

That segment was brought to you by Wyatt, Ambrose and others being on a house show tonight.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Went for a pish, come back and this dumpling is still rambling on


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

meh

A lil to positive/negative shit that ruined DDP 

Whatever


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Wait a minute, someone else but the guys in the top feuds got a promo... Interesting.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Ryback cutted an awesome promo honestly


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That was pretty entertaining.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> How the fuck did you connect this to Punk? lol


So you didn't peep those subliminals?


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Same shit, he still sucks.


Just like you do at life since you are so negative


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey look, a guy gets a mic and a little time to work at least seemingly from the heart and good things happen.. who would have guessed!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Raw has started well.

Decent opening, champions vs champion match giving titles credibility, and now a bit of character and story development for Ryback (though admittedly weird).

For once I'm optimistic about what's to come. Glad I can say that for the first time in a while.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh crap, guess Seth's jobbing again.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Think positively guys. Peace and love. The Ryback way.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Same promo he cut on the Jericho podcast.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> He swallows things and turns them into positives?
> 
> Let it now be known that positive is now synonymous with fecal matter.


So when we say Raw was shit, that means it was good?

Damn you WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

All and all, Ryback did a tremendous job on the mic with that promo. He's defeating Rusev at the Rumble.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That became really good when and how it all led to him hyping his eventual match with Rusev.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Feed me s'mores.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Seems like Ryback is getting the push to WM to beat Rusev maybe? 

Not the greatest promo in the world but it's character development and all I hear is 

WHAT?

WHAT?

WHAT?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Man!!!! That Ryback promo was awesome and got me glued to the screen. Well delivered. They should have done this earlier. I feel like I know the Big guy character better now! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

PUNK = NEGATIVE 

I really liked this, though. Ryback looked likeable. No idea why he told us about all of that, but kudos.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Random but it was good. At the beginning I thought he was going to rip about Punk :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I really like the Ryback promo. Is very nice that they give development to their midcards, and Ryback can defend himself in the mic. Kudos.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I really liked that. So much more different than the usual crap that gets thrown at us, especially in a Rusev feud.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

When ryback mentioned the secret book. LMAO


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Ryback will never achieve to half of what Punk has, so he can seethe.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Same promo he cut on the Jericho podcast.


Like everyone heard it..... We don't know how hard it is to convince Vince to do something. Jericho probably helped Ryback into convincing Vince to let him cut the promo.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Guys, before we start clapping creative on the back, let's see what else comes tonight,ok? We've been burned way too many times. 

Of course, I've seen a lot of "Creative needs to do some character development" in the threads this week. Maybe they listened.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

IDONTSHIV said:


> He still hasnt wrestled. fucking hack.


Who is that in your sig?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was actually a solid promo. Better than him squashing Heath Slater or something.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Ryback trying to grab that brass ring!* :creepytrips


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> How fucking awkward would this be if this was Roman in the ring telling his story.
> A bunch of *baby girls*, pouting and hair flinging.


You know you loved when he said that.


----------



## skynetwins1990 (Nov 3, 2014)

That was an awesome segment. This is how WWE needs to book it's midcarders more.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Too bad they didn't do this for Ryback vs Mark Henry. You know, a hoss vs hoss match I would have actually liked a good feud around.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Was watching that Ryback promo thinking about how much I missed the adverts


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

THE BIG GUY! That was really great, I'm glad that was done. Ryback did well with the time given for that promo. Roman should watch and learn. 8*D


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Ryback but that was a good promo. He even sucked in the retarded crowd to his story (notice how the 'what' chants stopped). Cut the guy some slack.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I like the idea of giving a guy a backstory but was that really the best way to go about it? Have him standing in the middle of the ring and talking?

Wouldn't it have been better to have Lana run him down about this past?


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Like everyone heard it..... We don't know how hard it is to convince Vince to do something. Jericho probably helped Ryback into convincing Vince to let him cut the promo.


That doesn't change anything and I never said whether it was good or bad. Just stated a fact.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They should do this type of shit with more guys.
Give people a real reason why they should care about them and their matches.
Blending reality with make believe makes the best fiction anyways.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who is that in your sig?


Lana Del Rey


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ambroseguy said:


> Well he was four/five years younger mate.


True, but it was pretty weird seeing him without that beard :lol


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know what it is, but this felt really refreshing. 
Someone else than Cena got a face promo. Good job wwe.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

I thought that was great.

Definitely a dig at Punk thrown in there.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was a great promo by Ryback. A shortened version of what he talked about on Jericho's podcast, but great stuff.

Hell, Raw has been great so far. Great opening segment, really good match between Ziggler and Rusev and then that Ryback promo, and the hour has flown by. We got some actual character development for Ryback, it's incredible. Raw already destroys the vast majority of Raws this year, and we've still got more good stuff coming (BNB, Tag title match, Rollins/Reigns can be good if their last match is any indication, Cutting Edge Peep Show and Daniel Bryan! :mark: )


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

As odd as it was, it was a good use of their massive 3 hour timeslot.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow Brie looking gorgeous tonight


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

this plastic bitch now.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

BRIE. TELL US IF BRYAN IS GONE OR NOT FFS.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Ryback has been really connecting with fans since that video of him at the hospital. He's extremely over.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

I enjoyed it. Wasn't a wow/holy shit pipebomb moment. But not bad. I remember when he couldn't talk for shit. Kinda like where Reigns is now.

On a side note never did get on the DBry bandwagon so I would be content if he did retire. He's a good wrestler so he'd have a good shot opening a school/gym to teach it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Lana Del Rey


She is LOVELY


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Daaamn those outfits on the Bellas on that total divas promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brie looking amazing tonight.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Little late, but God damn, Bryan still the most over mother fucker but a billion decibels.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

StraightYesSociety said:


> That doesn't change anything and I never said whether it was good or bad. Just stated a fact.


OK


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

You can tell that was something Ryback meant. Bringing in some real life stuff to incorporate into his promos. Good shit. Promos always come off better when it's something the talent means and believes in.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:fact gets all the ladies.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Wow Brie looking gorgeous tonight


Any wife would try and look good for their husbands retirement. :crying:


----------



## You Know It (Apr 1, 2012)

Good Ryback segment. Already liked the big guy, now I have more respect for him.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Really want Natalya to put her husband in the sharpshooter.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So... Did I miss it or Brie explains why she join Nikki after all the bullying?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nikki so hot. 

I'm now jealous of Tyson


and lmao Brie trying to dress like Nikki now.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Did we just actually see character development with Ryback? Did HHH snuck in a page for the script tonight or something


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, so much for Granny getting a title shot.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn apparently T Kidd has been hitting tube juice. Test that man.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

That wasn't even 5 minutes FFS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

"SUPPORT NXT CALL UPS" sign is win


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What was the point of having her win all those matches only to do that??


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

VForViper said:


> BRIE. TELL US IF BRYAN IS GONE OR NOT FFS.


I see divorce papers in her pocket


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Lord, Tyson :jordan5

Was that a new record? I swear that match lasted 1 minute.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

"Support NXT Callups" sign in the crowd.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Cena outta nowhere is attacking Tyson Kidd, Maggle!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I still chuckle a little every time Nikki's "Rack Attack" finisher is mentioned on commentary.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

So Cena and Nikki are done?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

okay they went to a reply too freaking soon. Nikki hasn't even left the arena.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Lana Del Rey


I thought I was the only Lana Del Rey guy


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Natalya squashes Charlotte (NXT champion) and then gets squashed by Nikki (Divas champion) I wonder why. unk2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Naomi getting some white chocolate.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Sandow :lmao


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Rybacks promo was very strong. He kept it in intriguing for a long promo, and it had a lot of substance. Really pulled it all together and drove his point home at the end.

I really like the little touch of getting a back story behind his chant.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Mizdow :maury


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Enough of this stupid storyline.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Naomi don't be a cheating hoe now, c'mon.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Can we speak in private" 

Private meaning that just one guy leaves the room, but the camera broadcasting to the world can stay.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Nikki's finisher pisses me off so much. How does that not hurt her more?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Future projects

can't wait to see her on the casting couch


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Can we speak in private in front of millions of people.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mizdow you never fail to make me laugh. :lmao
If Bryan retires tonight I'm going to need a lot of Mizdow to cheer me up.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

In private, excluding this camera that is running.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Can we speak in private? On the megatron?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Miz about to get some Naomi Ass


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Miz going to get some chocolate pussy. I'm jealous even more reason to boo him.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

StraightYesSociety said:


> So Cena and Nikki are done?


I actually wouldn't mind if WWE move away from the whole "reality" part of real life relationships. They never did this in the past. 

Just because Nikki is dating Cena IRL doesn't mean she can't act in a different relationship in WWE.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I swear if what happens what I think is gonna happen in his uso match

I SWEAR


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So are these two having an affair now


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The tag belts should have those helmets silver and they'd look so much better.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Miz is going to wax dat fat donk tonight!


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Totally random, but a nice job on the mic for Ryback. Unfortunately, this makes Ryback/Rusev much more risky...neither guy can afford to lose.

So they seemed to be building up Natalya to face Nikki...until this squash match. Dafuq?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Nikki's finisher pisses me off so much. How does that not hurt her more?


Because she's used to being on her knees.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I want to see Reigns do a personal promo tonight too. :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Nikki's finisher looks more credible than Cena.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Maryse>Naomi


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Miz trying to get a 3-way with Naomi and Maryse going. bama4


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Raw is Mizdow. :maury


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Good first hour of Raw. Lots of storyline progression.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Says good luck, but to your husbands opponent.

Who is writing this?

Is this supposed to be HHH, Stephanie, Angle triangle because it's badly failing.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

It better turn out to be a porn producer or I will be seriously dissapointed in this story line.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige vs Nikki at the rumble. I thought they would wait for mania but it will start on the rumble.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Because she's used to being on her knees.


Which isn't a bad thing by any means


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Because she's used to being on her knees.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Naomi don't be a cheating hoe now, c'mon.


Jerry Springer to return to Raw soon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I thought I was the only Lana Del Rey guy


I stole your gimmick. I am just in love with her music and she is something to look at as well.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ryback character development and backstage segments to build matches?!?!!! What's going on?!?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> I swear if what happens what I think is gonna happen in his uso match
> 
> I SWEAR


Usos win tag titles, Ascension comes down. 

Yep, dreading it too. Well the second part anyway.

Weird that the Nattie/Bella match went by so fast, they really don't have anyone else to go for the title now.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Truthfully, Naomi would be a really good diva heel, she just has a lot of attitude to pull it off.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Wrestling Dave said:


> Good first hour of Raw. Lots of storyline progression.


Weak opening segment. Really weak.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I stole your gimmick. I am just in love with her music and she is something to look at as well.



Ultraviolence woat


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What's best is that there is actually a story between Miz and The Uso's. Even though we've seen the match a billion times now


----------



## You Know It (Apr 1, 2012)

Ascension about to knock out everyone in the ring.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Usos to win the tag titles and then have a face off with the debuting Ascension?:hano


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Because she's used to being on her knees.


:cena5


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TripleG said:


> "Can we speak in private"
> 
> Private meaning that just one guy leaves the room, but the camera broadcasting to the world can stay.





Natecore said:


> Can we speak in private in front of millions of people.





Hotdiggity11 said:


> In private, excluding this camera that is running.





Nine99 said:


> Can we speak in private? On the megatron?



You all are not suppose to think that. 


When you're watching a movie, a scary movie for example, when the character in the film suspect they are being watched and are in a room alone. 

Are you thinking, well he/she is in the company of the camera crew watching her?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bryan at the top of the 2nd hour please


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

I will be tremendously amused if this leads to a Tyson/Natalya feud, with Natalya going over of course. Hey, at least it'd get Tyson wrestling on TV.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

RebelArch86 said:


> Rybacks promo was very strong. He kept it in intriguing for a long promo, and it had a lot of substance. Really pulled it all together and drove his point home at the end.
> 
> I really like the little touch of getting a back story behind his chant.


i liked it a lot too. That promo is not something that usually comes out of Vince or Creative.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ugh, these two Samoan buffoons again.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Time for the weekly Usos - Dust brothers match? I hope not.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Celebs Gone Good?

Da fuck is that?

Did WWE really google the web for some random site for Cena to win?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE Monday Night Rollercoaster ride! From Awesome Ryback to Miz the Duck..


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

this fuckers on the second hour? lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Awhosawho :mark:
Awhosawho :mark:
Awhosawho :mark:


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Please let The Uso's lose.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh look guys! Turns out Cena is a good guy! Who'd have guessed?


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

If Usos win we riot


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Fuckin' Usos.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

can these usos just f-off already.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck the Usos. Infernal crap


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

So.....Cena = one direction now?



I hate these annoying cunts. The angry one that hates Miz is just cringe.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Mizdow :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"Get ready for some flyin Usos Maggle!" :jbl


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I want to see Reigns do a personal promo tonight too. :lol


I can totally see it:

:reigns : "I was put into development, I believed in myself..."

:reigns : "I came in with The Shield, I told the roster to believe in The Shield..."

:reigns : "... and now I tell all of you, at The Royal Rumble I will win and go onto Wrestlemania to win the WWE World Heayweight Champion! And you better b..."

:bo : "BOLIEVE THAT!"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Celebs gone bad. 


Justin Bieber
Jennifer Lawrence
Bill Cosby


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

GOOD GUY JOHN


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why do guys with no muscles slather themselves with grease? It's fucking gross


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> You all are not suppose to think that.
> 
> 
> When you're watching a movie, a scary movie for example, when the character in the film suspect they are being watched and are in a room alone.
> ...


They're being smarks.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Why do guys with no muscles slather themselves with grease? It's fucking gross


"I love it" :vince2


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Weekly Usos title opportunity :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Why do guys with no muscles slather themselves with grease? It's fucking gross


It's butter.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> The tag belts should have those helmets silver and they'd look so much better.



I always thought, as awful as the tag belts are, they are designed bronze against the i.c. Silver and WHC gold. Are they that clever, though?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Ascension debut and destroy everyone in the ring. It's gonna happen.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mizdow is more over than the Usos. lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lillian is so gorgeous at 48


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I need Mizdow's face turn ASAP.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, figured lillian would say "Sandow" again.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

gamegenie said:


> You all are not suppose to think that.
> 
> 
> When you're watching a movie, a scary movie for example, when the character in the film suspect they are being watched and are in a room alone.
> ...


Really not the best comparison in this case.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

In before typical bullshit over the top rope move taking out both the Miz and Mizdow.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole Uso Crazy! This will be a fun match.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Usos get more title shots than Cena


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Fucking hell Cole, Christian Bale is not dead, WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?

:done


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Celebs Gone Good?
> 
> Da fuck is that?
> 
> Did WWE really google the web for some random site for Cena to win?


No, people actually had to vote for it.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Michael Cole thinking Christian Bale is dead :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Booooooooo So.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

gamegenie said:


> You all are not suppose to think that.
> 
> 
> When you're watching a movie, a scary movie for example, when the character in the film suspect they are being watched and are in a room alone.
> ...


The problem with wrestling is that its never consistent with backstage stuff


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"Quite the rivalry" uh...Jimmy beating Miz 4 times in a row is not a rivalry.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

THIS is the piss break match


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I need Mizdow's face turn ASAP.


Me too, but the pay-off needs to happen in some PPV, not a simply Raw.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Miz isn't getting enough credit for this whole Mizdow thing. Mizdow is phenomenal, but Miz's heel antics are great.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

NyQuil said:


> In before typical bullshit over the top rope move taking out both the Miz and Mizdow.


FLYING USOS MAGGLE :jbl:jbl:jbl


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

I've figured it out. Same shit, different week, Raw is purgatory.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

VForViper said:


> Fucking hell Cole, Christian Bale is not dead, WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?
> 
> :done


Have you seen Exodus? He might as well be.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

CenaNuff123 said:


> If Usos win we riot


Instigating a riot?!! U SO Crazy!!!! eh!!! eh!!!....eh....I'll leave.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

jbhutto said:


> Fuckin' Usos.





SkandorAkbar said:


> can these usos just f-off already.





Z. Kusano said:


> Fuck the Usos. Infernal crap


People are angry that they could win a pair of titles that have lost unbelievable credibility in a division that is literally these two teams along with the Dusts and Ascension?

And 3 of them are heels? LOL Come on now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I can totally see it:
> 
> :reigns : "I was put into development, I believed in myself..."
> 
> ...


:chlol:sodone


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I think Cole meant Christopher Reeves not Bale

Fire these three already


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Michael Cole thinking Christian Bale is dead :lol


I guess he walked out before the end of TDKR.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I honestly don't give a shit. Repurpose them or whatever, just get them out of the goddamn title picture. They're literally a Cena tag team.


*Come on man, when I say Usss, you say....*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Have you seen Exodus? He might as well be.


What's this story


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Miz isn't getting enough credit for this whole Mizdow thing. Mizdow is phenomenal, but Miz's heel antics are great.


Agreed 110%.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Uso's going to lose here and win at the Royal Rumble.
:eyeroll


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

So how much longer do u guys think Sandow will do the "Mizdow" gimmick.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, that audience died out quick. 

:dead2


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Paul12907 said:


> FLYING USOS MAGGLE :jbl:jbl:jbl


I almost shot the cereal I was eating out of my nose...rep for you sir!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I honestly don't give a shit. Repurpose them or whatever, just get them out of the goddamn title picture. They're literally a Cena tag team.


...but there *is no actual tag team division. They are the only face tag team left.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Seems now that all related, Samoan-descended wrestlers not named The Rock get booed


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I didn't know Mizdow was allowed to talk.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Wolves vs Hardyz rematch :mark:


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Agreed 110%.












Credit to dah man!


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Mizdow is certainly over.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

just1988 said:


> *Come on man, when I say Usss, you say....*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"Flying Uso, Maggle" :jbl 

Every match.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Reach for that brass ring Mizdown, however the fuck you do that, it's right there.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz is so awesome. That gimmick wouldn't have worked without him, for sure.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> So how much longer do u guys think Sandow will do the "Mizdow" gimmick.


Hopefully till they actually have something better for him to do, not just stop it randomly and have his momentum crash.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> Well, that audience died out quick.
> 
> :dead2


Miz's "Quiet on the set" intro kicked in


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> ...but there *is no actual tag team division. They are the only face tag team left.*


You mean you've forgotten about New Day?!?! :vince5


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

CoverD said:


> You mean you've forgotten about New Day?!?! :vince5


And Los Matadores.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE needs to see if they can pull off showing a repeat of a random week. No one will notice. Same shit every week.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> ...but there *is no actual tag team division. They are the only face tag team left.*


Isn't the Ascension to debut tonight? Maybe they will intervene? :mark:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

CoverD said:


> You mean you've forgotten about New Day?!?! :vince5


...I actually did.

god *DAMN* the Tag Division sucks.


----------



## Stones (Aug 24, 2014)

And slater gator


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Reach for that brass ring Mizdown, however the fuck you do that, it's right there.


It's shoved way up Vince's ass. Like WaaaaaaaY up there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They just ran a commercial for TNA in NYC, here in Northern New Jersey :lol


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

The guy at the front row with the green shirt was shown during Taker's lost at WM.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

CoverD said:


> You mean you've forgotten about New Day?!?! :vince5


An all black tag team cant be faces in Southern USA states... Hell henry struggled to get cheers over Rusev.

:vince4:vince4:vince3:vince3:vince5:vince5:vince2:vince2:vince7:vince7vince:vince6:vince6:vince$:vince$:Vince


----------



## Stones (Aug 24, 2014)

Fuck the street savages (ascension). Gimme more master of the universe


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


>


:ti :maury


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

CoverD said:


> You mean you've forgotten about New Day?!?! :vince5





Jack Thwagger said:


> And Los Matadores.


Yes I had till just now..

:Cry


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> They just ran a commercial for TNA in NYC, here in Northern New Jersey :lol


I know :lmao 

Ain't nobody going to attend that show


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, bad setup by Mizdow...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I wonder what goes through the superstar's minds when they are told they will be wrestling the same match with the same people every Raw/SD! and ppv?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i will say though the ryback promo was pretty good..a little long but good overall! (Y)


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Fuck commentary


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

USO....Shut the fuck up Cole.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Uso crazy :cole


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> "Flying Uso, Maggle" :jbl
> 
> Every match.


I feel like every time the Usos are going over their match before the Show, Jbl pops his head in:

:jbl Make sure ya'll do that thing where you fly over the ropes!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Damn 'Flying USO' and 'USO crazy' in the span of 1 fucking second.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

If Mizdow gets a pinfall the place is going to explode


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"Uso Crazy" non-stop


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Miz fucking sucks at catching people during high flying spots


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

So are The Ascension gonna come out and debut or what?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not even watching but I can say Fuck the Usos, so god damned boring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Coles USO....fill in the word is getting old


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Uso Stale :-/


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Road Warriors incoming....


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Miz with the figure 2 and 3 quarter


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Good lord Jimmy's stomach looks like a government mule.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Jimmy Uso has got to have the WORST selling I have ever seen.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Why don't the Usos...ya know...work out? Getting toned wouldnt hurt those guys.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The Miz doing the figure four looks so terrible, it doesn't look good at all


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jimmy has the face paint on the right side of his face.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

If Miz makes an Uso tap out, I will forever be a fan of his.

And whoever booked the match.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Stinger Fan said:


> Miz fucking sucks at catching people during high flying spots


Thats his fucking stunt doubles job... HES A FUCKING A LISTER

:miz:miz:miz


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Tequila Sunrise!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It is a weird dynamic with the heel fighting off a tag team by himself, even if it's because he's a spotlight hog.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The figure four is so painful, he stopped selling it the minute it was broken up.


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

"what do you say USO?"

:bryanlol:HA:ti


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

This is actually a great match


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

wut


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

We could've had the Wolves, but Triple H playing


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The second half of this match is pretty nice, actually the whole match is good. 

People just don't like the Uso's.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Holy shit does EVERYONE do the superkick now?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

No lie, that Uso submission is something I invented for a wrestler as a kid playing with action figures.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

FUCK THE SAMOAN CENA'S


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A surprisingly good tag match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not a bad series of back and forth there.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The Usos are basically the Cena of the tag team division...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'This is awesome'? NO.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Uso botchy


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Jerry Lawler's "what!?" is getting annoying and predictable.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Its a good match but "this is awesome" chants are becoming redundant these days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is even the point of anyone having a finishing move anymore when people are kicking out of them on fucking Raw?


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Fuck this shit. WHY?!?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Tons of false finishes = Good match :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Fuck you WWE, fuck you


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why couldn't they do the title change at the Rumble?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

whoa


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh.



great


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Naomi probably mad af :lmao


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Just spam those superkicks over and over, you flying dildos.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap

Damn good match, nice job Jimmy & Jey.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap!


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Where the hell has sandow been?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know what's worse anymore. Between "Flyin Usos", "Uso Crazy" and "This is awesome"

fuck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Double super Phantom kick.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match, please don't let the Ascension come out. Please.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please let the Ascension destroy these two Samoan phucks already.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm fpalm fpalm Fuck these stupid cunts.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

That was unexpected.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Woopie fucking doo. Hope this means the Ascension is coming now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Are you fucking kidding me? :jay
All this back and forth and angle with Naomi and it did NOTHING.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Pretty good match no lie. Interested in Miz/Mizdow fallout


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

really? you have the most over tag team in the WWE lose the titles on RAW

This fucking company


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuck this shit. Again? fpalm


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Can someone kill the Usos already?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Holy shit does EVERYONE do the superkick now?


I was about to say if there was a drinking game for every time I've heard the word Super so far


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Holy shit does EVERYONE do the superkick now?


Seems that way...I'm waiting for Big Show or Mark Henry to unleash a superkick,


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

FUCK THIS.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Fuck off


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes. USOS!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

....the fuck? :what :maury


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Kicking out of at 2 = this is awesome chant. 
Such low standards now.



Fuck Usos. DO They really need those titles again? Probs won't lose them until 2016.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok that was actually decent


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Wtf, a title change on RAW? Please Ascension, debut now!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The New Age Outlaws won their titles back. 


Ladies and Gentleman, boys and girls. Wait what the heck Naomi, what she's doing out there.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Raws actually been.....Good?.....Progressive?.....Huh?


----------



## RawisFun™ (Dec 30, 2014)

The Usos havin some fun on Monday nights


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Well didn't do what i think they were gonna do

Still FUCK THIS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Eh, maybe it's time to split Miz and Sandow and let Sandow go on his own.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> really? you have the most over tag team in the WWE lose the titles on RAW
> 
> This fucking company


Bacause you need a babyface tag team champions so The Ascension can take from then at WM 32


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Ascension coming?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Usos are fucking garbage. Are they going to have the titles for another god damn year? Their matches are sleep inducing. Get rid of these tards', PLEASE.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This does not warrant an interview. Go the fuck away, cunts.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Fuck off :cuss:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh hell don't tell me the corny ass Ascension shows up now.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh fuck off King


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Naomi looking splendid.

HOLY FUCK she looking bad.


----------



## Stones (Aug 24, 2014)

Only the bucks can abuse the super kick like that


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

They are horrible.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

now a promo? Fuck.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

All i want for a new year is a well placed sniper outside Lawler's house


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Getting booed :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Lawler, we can't hear you...your shirt is too loud.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A BBQ wouldn't be good for Lawler's heart


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Did they just win the Superbowl? The fuck is going on right now?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What is this? Promo day?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

JR's BBQ? :vince


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Come out Ascension!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Get Lawler the fuck out of the ring. Get all these fucking chumps off our damn TV screens. Everything in the ring right now is trash.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

How many PPV's in a row have we seen the Usos? They're beyond stale.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

USOS once again? NO, NO, NO!! the ascension come here!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

So...the Ascension isn't coming out?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Eh, maybe it's time to split Miz and Sandow and let Sandow go on his own.


Ummmm...no.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That was nice, screw the haters.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Jimmy should have ended that promo with "believe dat"


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

No Ascension? What


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That promo was painful to watch... Such Cringe.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

WHATS THE POINT.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh....So fuck was the point of that


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The thirst levels I'm showing for Naomi right now is just........


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE trying to be relevant mentioning football players.


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

Fuck off Usos


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Guess Ascension will have a match with Los Matadores.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Is that what Naomi sounds like in bed? She sounds like a fucking seal.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Naomi's ass.

Mother of God


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I look away for 10 minutes and this shit happens...? fpalm


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Bryan's promo is gonna be the main event just to keep people watching raw :maury :vince2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That seals it he isn't retiring since Lawler is playing it off like he is


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're being negative about Bryan, so there's no way he's retiring


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't stand these corny, overly happy babyfaces they have nowadays. What happened to drinking beer and flipping people off? Goddamn.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

During that promo with King in the ring it would have been perfect for the Ascension to come out, beat the crap out the Usos and you got a perfect long month ahead to create a feud for a match at the Rumble.:crying:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The fact lawler has flat out suggested he is retiring confirms he isn't.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Okay, Bryan's announcement is going to be his return. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well now I know it ain't a retirement. Thanks King.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Welp, it's not retirement.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

opcorn

The way they hype stuff up, it could be that he's ready to wrestle.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Lawler just spoiled it. 

By saying "I think Daniel might retire" he basically confirmed that he's not. 

Yay Wrestling reverse psychology!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Daniel definitely not retiring after what they just said.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

CoverD said:


> Is that what Naomi sounds like in bed? She sounds like a fucking seal.


:maury:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Bryan is winning the rumble.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Retirement is not an option. The commentary wouldn't talk like this if that were the case.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Karl Marx said:


> Jimmy should have ended that promo with "believe dat"


You mean " bleeeeee dat."


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE JUST SPOILED THE BRYAN THING :lol

Now its obvious he IS NOT RETIRING! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bryan to become a commentator.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No Ascension run in?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now let's try to make it seem like Reigns gave a fuck about Rollins' turn. :ti


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

They're specifically teasing Bryan's retirement so they can "surprise" everyone with him joining the rumble match 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This Bioshock music.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

YES! I'm feeling good. I don't think he'll retire


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I can't stand these corny, overly happy babyfaces they have nowadays. What happened to drinking beer and flipping people off? Goddamn.


Well, you've got your "tweeners" like Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So what was the point of that if no Ascension debut? :rudy



Natecore said:


> Ummmm...no.


They've peaked as a team and Miz is only holding Sandow back at this point.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

CoverD said:


> Is that what Naomi sounds like in bed? She sounds like a fucking seal.


a seal has a deep pur, she sounded more like a seagull.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah i doubt Bryan's retiring after king saying that


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bryan entering the Royal Rumble, he hasn't felt this better since forever and he can't wait to do what he did last year again.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE clearly has a very small card tonight with excessive video packages/celebrations/mic work.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck Lawler for spoiling it. It's cool that he's not retiring or anything, but way to deflate the hype.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Shield were great but I think they're exaggerating it a little bit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I too wish the Ascension came out and fucked up Lawler :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Told you the Daniel Bryan thing was a fucking work. Blatantly just confirmed by Lawler and Cole.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

Ascension pleaseeee


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol Bryan is winning the rumble.


WRONG, He'll be there but Rusev taking him out setting up Rusev vs Bryan at WM32


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Good tag match but I cant even pretend to be pleased with the ending. 

The Usos are becoming the Cena of the tag division.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Bryan isn't joining the RR. Bookmark me


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

DA FAQ? MIZ AND MIZDOW LOST? FUCK THIS COMPANY!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Remember when Rollins turned on Reigns? And just Reigns? What a bad guy. We should cheer good guy Reigns.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

What, no clip of Reigns already pinning Rollins?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth Rollin's promos remind me of Jeff Jarrett in 2000.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE clearly has a very small card tonight with excessive video packages/celebrations/mic work.


Which has resulted in a pretty decent Raw when you take into consideration the past cluster fucks


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Let's act like Ambrose wasn't a part of this


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Bryan retirement? mmm i don't think so


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan is being milked for his bountiful ratings. Vince is going to imprison Bryan in a giant hamster ball which he will run inside to power Raw. Free Bryan!


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

So why didn't Reigns and Ambrose stay together? Does Ambrose still hate Rollins or did they forget about each other?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So, The Shield was just a duo right?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

What's with this damn violin? :lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

cavs25 said:


> Let's act like Ambrose wasn't a part of this


Who?


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

They done this with edge, and then he retired. So I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

They're gonna give the ascension a debut squash match against the los matarodores arent they? WWE know how to make an impact.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Naomi sounded like an owl there.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Wildcat410 said:


> Good tag match but I cant even pretend to be pleased with the ending.
> 
> The Usos are becoming the Cena of the tag division.


It's only their 2nd reign. Gold & Stardust have just as many and Miz has more.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

So worried right now. I thought no way bryan is retiring. But this is the first raw I've watched live in months, and it's good. I feel like it's all going to be ripped away and wrestling will be ruined forever at the 10 o clock spot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Fuck Lawler for spoiling it. It's cool that he's not retiring or anything, but way to deflate the hype.


I'm reading that Bryan is not retiring and he will announce he is back. Let's hope this is true.

Meh as for King, i think it's good though cuz it also will keep those interested in Bryan..wanting to hear him say he may return at the Rumble...

Yeah Ascension should have come out when Usos won!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I am going to be really angry when Reigns crushes Rollins even worse than Cena did last week


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Waiting for Wade Barrett's return. Need BNB back


----------



## You Know It (Apr 1, 2012)

Mizdow didn't get tagged in the entire match and then got pushed in the way of a superkick.

Mizdow/Miz feud please!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RebelArch86 said:


> So worried right now. I thought no way bryan is retiring. But this is the first raw I've watched live in months, and it's good. I feel like it's all going to be ripped away and wrestling will be ruined forever at the 10 o clock spot.


Relax he ain't retiring. Lawler gave it away


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE clearly has a very small card tonight with excessive video packages/celebrations/mic work.


And it's much better than the usual clusterfuck of pintless 2 minute segments


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Markus123 said:


> They're gonna give the ascension a debut squash match against the los matarodores arent they? WWE know how to make an impact.


Considering The Ascension look terrible when in matches lasting longer than 5 min., that's probably for the best.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's kind of fucking sad that the only reason we're getting in-ring promos/character development is because a bunch of guys aren't there and they need to fill time.

You should be doing this _every week_, motherfuckers.


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Relax he ain't retiring. Lawler gave it away


I'm not watching. What did Lawler say?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dirtnose said:


> I'm not watching. What did Lawler say?


That he's concerned for Bryan and he might be retiring.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE clearly has a very small card tonight with excessive video packages/celebrations/mic work.


And yet they book Nattie and Nikki to go about 20 seconds.

WWE logic


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Chrome said:


> So what was the point of that if no Ascension debut? :rudy
> 
> 
> They've peaked as a team and Miz is only holding Sandow back at this point.


The we want Mizdow chants say otherwise. This would be a worse break up than the Shield. Mizdow would flop right now without the. Miz.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bryan is probably going to keep hinting at retirement until he says something along the lines of "I begin my road back to the top at the Royal Rumble, because I am officially announcing my entry into the rumble match!"

Maybe Reigns ain't winning


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> I am going to be really angry when Reigns crushes Rollins even worse than Cena did last week


He has sadly already beat him clean when Ambrose was feuding with Rollins.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> You all are not suppose to think that.
> 
> 
> When you're watching a movie, a scary movie for example, when the character in the film suspect they are being watched and are in a room alone.
> ...


The problem though is that WWE exists in a universe where the characters are constantly aware that they are on a live TV show and the commentators and live audience (who interacts with the show) can see all of these segments as well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You Know It said:


> Mizdow didn't get tagged in the entire match and then got pushed in the way of a superkick.
> 
> Mizdow/Miz feud please!


was Sandow ever tagged in for more than 2 minutes during their whole title reign


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Considering The Ascension look terrible when in matches lasting longer than 5 min., that's probably for the best.


I don't even care about them but it was obvious to debut them destroying the uso's after they won the tag team belts.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Dirtnose said:


> I'm not watching. What did Lawler say?


That he was gonna retire.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> So why didn't Reigns and Ambrose stay together? Does Ambrose still hate Rollins or did they forget about each other?


Of course Ambrose still hates Rollins kayfabe wise. They just aren't feuding right now and are being kept away from each other for a little while.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It's kind of fucking sad that the only reason we're getting in-ring promos/character development is because a bunch of guys aren't there and they need to fill time.
> 
> You should be doing this _every week_, motherfuckers.


Absolutely. We don't give two fucks about Adam Rose and the Bunny. I honestly rather get that 10 minute Ryback promo.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

With all these super kicks the WWE must really want the Young Bucks lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Bryan is probably going to keep hinting at retirement until he says something along the lines of "I begin my road back to the top at the Royal Rumble, because I am officially announcing my entry into the rumble match!"
> 
> Maybe Reigns ain't winning


That place if Reigns eliminates Bryan to win the Rumble. 

:maury 
RIP Reigns Push.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Usos becoming 2-time tag champs makes me a happy panda not only because they are the most complete package of a tag team the company's had in years and deserve to be champs again, but also because this means that Sandow can get fed up of Miz's shit and then proceed to beat the piss out of him in order to gain a nice boost of momentum and become a viable singles star again.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't think straight since that Bryan announcement tease. Please don't retire. :jordan4


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Did they change Cesaro's theme? :lmao


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Bryan did tweet this: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549687768314839040
if it's retirement, i don't think he would be exited about it.

And WTF! Cesaro is getting mictime? Did HHH lock Vince in the janitor closet?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shhhh! Cesaro is talking!!!!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Is this open mic night?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Cesaro promo?

:mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

No Claudio, please don't talk.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ohh shit


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh snap.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cesaro on the mic now.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy shit WWE letting everyone eat tonight :clap

Even garbage speaking Cesaro.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesero pipe bomb!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dem thighs :ass
Got damn.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cesaro Punk


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Everyone's getting a promo tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

promo night


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Cesaro promo now :clap


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

First time they gave Cesaro the mic. He's about to shoot.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Everybody getting a promo tonight or what?

Punk's IMPACT.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Now Cesaro is about to go HAM?

This Raw is really good so far, I don't believe it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A Cesaro promo? :wow


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cesaro getting promo time!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cesarobombtime


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Shouldn't of spoke shit about Cena and Orton then.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Are they letting these guys reach for the Brass Ring with all of these promos?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

PIPEBOMB


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Cesaro Pipebomb time?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What has gotten into the water on RAW? They're letting midcarders cut promos?!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone shooting tonight!


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

sittin in the corner with a towel on his head....Cesaro stealin Ravens gimmick


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cesaro is going Raven on us!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow the wrestlers are getting lots of mic time tonight i like it!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"2014 should have been my year."

Well, shit Cesaro spinning a bit of truth.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Cesaro with a Taz towel and a Raven promo position lol. 

Pipebomb incoming :mark:


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Ceaseo Tha God GOAT on the mic. Drop that pipe bomb :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Everyone shooting tonight?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Did they change Cesaro's theme? :lmao


:lmao Someone confirm if they did. 

OMG CESARO PROMO. 

IS HHH booking tonight? Did Vince die?

:mark:

WWE WHY THE FUCK CAN'T YOU BOOK LIKE THIS EVERY WEEK.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Another one of these promos.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

wow Cesaro pipe bomb.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

LOL CESARO BREAKING KAYFABE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro the Swiss version of Taz.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Pipebomb!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I swear whenever Cesaro has that towel I think he's Tazz fpalm


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cesaro's own pipebomb!


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cesaro is both promoting himself and burying himself at the same time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NOW the Ascension come out and squash Cesaro.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, is this reality???


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Could have been a good time to turn Cesaro face with that pop just now


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

SHOOT-wait nvm


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh shit! A Cesaro promo! Who is booking this Raw? I love all these promos!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hey WWE, this is how Raw should be every week.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Where's God damn Legion of Doom?


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

This is awesome.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Damn. You tell em Cesaro.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Is...is WWE actually letting mofos cut promos tonight?!!!

Oh shiiiiiiiiiiit :


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I knew Cesaro was bad on the mic but holy shit Cesaro he is really bad on the mic.

Wrap it up fam.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

WTF What's with all the promos?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

he's brutal on the mic. awful. terrible.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

There's actually 3 ropes, but continue...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

4 sides :duck


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cesaro reaching for that brass ring dammit :vince5


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

3 ropes idiot.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Well Cesaro they had you jobbing for a good 5 months in a row. It literally killed your potential.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is with all these long pointless promos tonight? First Ryback, the a pointless Uso interview after they won, now Cesaro.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cant push him.Hes Swiss :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

LOL he just corrected his own botch


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you Austin

Vince is doing this because Stone Cold said so.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

BNB


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: Cesaro promo! Triple H must be running the show tonight!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

He fucked up. fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury @ this fake ass pipebomb. Take this job


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BAD NEWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YES YES YES


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

4 ropes lol, 4 sides


BARRETTTTTTT :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

NO FUCKING WAY BAD NEWS BARRET


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

CESARO VS BARRETT :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was fucking great. But he'll job.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Everybody is getting promo time tonight


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

BNB!


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Is this a result of the speech that back fired by HHH? Giving them some time to shoot?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Marking out! Hahaaaaaa!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Christ in heaven this guy needs to be a face.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cesaro promo into jobbing. That'll get em over.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Cesaro is going Raven on us!


beat ya to it, lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

4 ropes? Aw, son.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

OH YES!!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

4 ropes...


Welp. Nice knowing ya C.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BNB! :mark:


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

BAD NEWS BARRETTTTTTTTT :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BNB face turn confirmed


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BARRETT FUCK YES


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

WADEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BNB :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm afraid I've got some bad news.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

FACE BAD NEWS BARRETT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

FOUR SIDES


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

BNB face


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

BNB AS A FACE :O!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Let guys cut promos. What a novel concept.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

BARRRRRRRRRRETTT! :mark


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm afraid i've got some GOOD news! :mark:


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

OMGSDFGK LSJDFKSDJFKSDJFKSD :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

YES!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

BOOM!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Barrett!!!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

IM AFRAID I GUT SOME BAD NEWS FOR YA CESARO.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

So Barrett is a face? :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH is this so he a babyface now???


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Raw Is Actually Decent


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'4 ropes...there's 4 sides' :lol

Man thought we were gonna get a pipebomb there.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

BNB :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Babyface BNB!?!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ugh, jobbing to Barrett. It's gonna be one of these nights where all my guys lose


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Barrett!!! YES!!!!

but too bad they will waste a great Cesaro promo then have him job UGH


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

OMGGGGGGGGG


WAE FUCKING BARRETT MOTHERFUCKERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice to see BNB back.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh shit. A Cesaro promo! Who is booking this raw? Look at all these awesome promos.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Bad News!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

BNB got some bad news....THERE'S ONLY 3 ROPES!


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy Shit


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

ive got some bad news!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Woah, did JBL just said the N word?


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Can these guys please just shake hands and form the greatest stable of the modern era?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Brace yourselves.. Promos incoming this night

and well, BNB too..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

_It's me, it's me_. That's fresh


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

HE IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh wait another promo....


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

we just found out right there why cesaro will never connect. jesus, that was the most boring uninspired promo of all time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Commentators burying Cesaro while he does a promo. Why don't think bury Reigns' promos?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

No it's not supposed to be this way. Barrett VS Cesaro nooooo!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Poor Cesaro. He was doing so well for.. 95% of the promo.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM hhhh


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Bad News Barrett now a face! :barrett


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Its me its me its DDP

unk2


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Did JBL say his nikker was complete?!


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Wade Barret is great on the mic.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This oughta be a pretty damn good match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

IT'S HE. IT'S HE. IT'S BNB. :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Dammit. I really wanted Cesaro to take advantage of that time.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

What a friggin match


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

If Reigns said that 4 ropes thing people would be shitting all over him.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Cesaro rips of Raven, Barret rips of DDP, IT'S WCW 2014!


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Blandtonio Cesaro


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Two guys that should be main eventers right now. Thanks Cena! Thanks Vince! fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

With Wyatt and Ambrose NOT here makes sense they are utilizing other guys lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Barrett Barrage is Back BABY!!


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

this will be good


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm glad Diamond Dallas Page is back


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WADE FUCKING BARRETT!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Commentators burying Cesaro while he does a promo. Why don't think bury Reigns' promos?



Cause Reigns is GOAT


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Did JBL just say "My ......s complete?"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Cesaro, first promo he gets in forever and he says he wrestles inside the four ropes.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


> Cesaro promo into jobbing. That'll get em over.


Exactly, they had the right idea with putting him on the mic, but they executed this all wrong putting him against a returning BNB.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Cesaro. I hate it had to be him.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Ugh, jobbing to Barrett. It's gonna be one of these nights where all my guys lose


You know why Cesaro is jobbing, but he is taking it like a man, still putting on great matches.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dubbletrousers said:


> If Reigns said that 4 ropes thing people would be shitting all over him.


But Cole wouldn't make fun of it, like he did with Cesaro. So......


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

dylster88 said:


> Did JBL just say "My ......s complete?"


Yup


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Enjoy the mic time for mid-card guys because you won't be seeing any of that shit again for a long time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SO BAD NEWS IS A FACE? LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First Ryback blurring the lines between reality and kayfabe and dropping the hammer of truth on who he is, then the Usos becoming 2-time tag champs, then Cesaro following in Ryback's footsteps and doing the same and now Bad News Barrett returns to grace us with some BAHD NEWZ. Amazing how it took so many shitty RAWs to give us one really good one. kada


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

Dubbletrousers said:


> If Reigns said that 4 ropes thing people would be shitting all over him.


Cesaro is Swiss, for christ's sake.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Maybe the creative team got this week off and they told the wrestlers to do whatever...?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Well its good WWE reminded us why they never let Cesaro get mic time yikes


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, and here I thought Cesaro was gonna get a push.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Honestly, though, BNB is the PERFECT type of person to have as a tweener. His promo was neither pandering nor face-ish, but he just so happens to be facing a heel. I like the idea of that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Poor Cesaro, first promo he gets in forever and he says he wrestles inside the four ropes.


4 sides.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm still stuck on him not being able to count the ropes.

God, it's so good to see BNB back in the ring.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Cesaro rips of Raven, Barret rips of DDP, IT'S WCW 2014!


I would swap 90% of the roster to get Raven back


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the commentators need to be fired
yeah lets keep harping on Cesreo botching that part of the promo bc Vince hates him but of course if Reigns did that they would just ignore it and never bring it up

Not mention english isn't even his first language and Cesero cut a decent promo beside that one misstep.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

HHHbkDX said:


> Two guys that should be main eventers right now. Thanks Cena! Thanks Vince! fpalm


Barrett I agree on, but Blandtonio is just another mid card geek.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay! Bad News Barret is back!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuck this commentary 
SRSLY wtf is this


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Guy in black ring gear vs guy in black ring gear. If this was 1995 Bischoff would fire both of them :austin


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't care, this has been a pretty good RAW. Guys getting mic time that usually don't, some returns , solid matches. We need RAW to be more like this more often , you have 2 and a half hours of time to work with, use it! And even with all the video packages, they have utilized time rather well tonight 

Cesaro desperately needs to turn face, the fans want to cheer for the guy


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Are they actually letting these guys cut their own promos and speak freely tonight???

Cesaro, Usos, Ryback....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This crowd full of women and kid they not cheering because both guys are heels


----------



## skynetwins1990 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm so conflicted!

Ugh


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I fully expect commentary to shit all over Reigns next time he botches.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

VForViper said:


> I'm still stuck on him not being able to count the ropes.
> 
> God, it's so good to see BNB back in the ring.


He meant 4 sides obviously..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Enjoy the mic time for mid-card guys because you won't be seeing any of that shit again for a long time.


:crying:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This is so far the best Raw since the one the night after WM30. Great episode. Sadly next week we will be back to the standard shit.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

So am I the only one who swore JBL said my N-word is complete ?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Match is pretty fucking good :nice


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Even though the promo sucked, the crowd popped for Cesaro, just make the guy a face FFS. Not all foreigners are bad Vince


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> the commentators need to be fired
> yeah lets keep harping on Cesreo botching that part of the promo bc Vince hates him but of course if Reigns did that they would just ignore it and never bring it up


Because they are free to bury Cesaro but don't say shit about the trash wrestlers like Cena and Reigns when they botch everything. Commentators, like Reigns, like Cena, ARE FUCKING TRASH!


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

What is WWE's sudden obsession with putting two guys who both could really use wins together?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> :lmao Someone confirm if they did.
> 
> OMG CESARO PROMO.
> 
> ...


:lol my bad. It's the same theme, I think, it was just playing towards the middle/end of the track.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> the commentators need to be fired
> yeah lets keep harping on Cesreo botching that part of the promo bc Vince hates him but of course if Reigns did that they would just ignore it and never bring it up


he cut a bland, piece of crap promo, and he botched on top of it. who would care about cesaro after that?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Was that a half crab by Cesaro. Got damn it commentators do your job. :jr


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Enjoy the mic time for mid-card guys because you won't be seeing any of that shit again for a long time.


Yeah, they're only doing this because half the roster is in Richmond for a house show. It is nice to see though, so I'm going to enjoy it for tonight at least.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Cesaro didn't botch? I know what he means by '4' ropes. The 4 sides he counted the ropes so in total he is correct ... 4.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Wade is a genius.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> the commentators need to be fired
> yeah lets keep harping on Cesreo botching that part of the promo bc Vince hates him but of course if Reigns did that they would just ignore it and never bring it up


I agree. Fuck that commentary team.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

What a shame


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sucks Cesaro had to be the one but glad to see Barrett back.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

if wwe gives Cesaro crap for saying 4 ropes they can s my d. Cesaro looks like a legit badass out there and he gets the job done. enough with this fru fru pseudo-image bs wwe is all about and give us the goods. substance over style! dammit


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Two arguable favorites against each other. Screw you Vince.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, that was pretty meaningless.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

What Raw is missing every week is mid card promos and story lines.
You have threeeee HOURSSS, what the fuck is the problem?


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

An Orton return would complete this RAW.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Sorry Cesaro but

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

He's gotten skinnier.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey cesaro


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> So am I the only one who swore JBL said my N-word is complete ?


It was New Year. :lmao

Can see how you would hear it like that with his accent.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I am not a woman who likes abs, but holy shit would I lick Barrett's.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Harper promo too?

Who's booking Raw tonight?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

A friggin Luke Harper promo now?

What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

HARPER PROMO :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I like how the commentators dismiss the fact that Barrett raked the eyes of Cesaro.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Umm... why are they making Harper talk like Bray?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

First we get heartfelt promos now it's time for incoherent promos


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Catsaregreat said:


> Well its good WWE reminded us why they never let Cesaro get mic time yikes


Ryback fumbled a couple times, did you say anything then? Remember, Cesaro knows like 5 languages, people need to cut him a bit more slack than normal guys


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

:duck :duck :duck


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Crowd is so ready for Cesaro's face turn. If he cuts some more "I'm a wrestler" promos and starts winning matches, he could get some momentum going in 2015.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

YOU GET A PROMO AND YOU GET A PROMO! This is actually a really good raw


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm so happy right now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Its me its me its DDP
> 
> unk2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

News flash Luke Harper, you are trash. Look at yourself.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Did JBL just mention Bartley Gorman?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Well.........that made Cesaro look like an idiot. Good work WWE. Bury your best talent. Let's see your green ass Reigns wrestle.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I am not a woman who likes abs, but holy shit would I lick Barrett's.


Now now Thwagger.... Swagger wouldn't like that 

It's Mason BTW.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

skynetwins1990 said:


> I'm so conflicted!
> 
> Ugh


Don't know if that's what they want, if they truly hate Cesaro, or if they really just can't book a fucking match properly.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why is Harper trying to be Wyatt? He cut a good promo when with the Wyatt's without ripping off Bray


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAW should be booked like this NORMALLY with actual promos and shit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

All these micard promos I'm so confused is this Raw?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So far RAW has been pretty damn good. And you still have the cutting edge peep show with Rollins, Bryan's announcement and who else knows.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they need to have harper change his voice, sounds almost exactly like wyatt.


----------



## You Know It (Apr 1, 2012)

Cesaro looked better than Barrett in that match.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Swagger on the App. He is going to have a match with Harper. Maybe a feud between them will start?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> Umm... why are they making Harper talk like Bray?


Well he was in Bray's cult and he's supposed to be Southern, so.........


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> Ryback fumbled a couple times, did you say anything then? Remember, Cesaro knows like 5 languages, people need to cut him a bit more slack than normal guys


Ryback fumbled ONE word.

That's great Cesaro is multilingual but he can't talk.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I am not a woman who likes abs, but holy shit would I lick Barrett's.


Jack Swagger should be the next WWE superstar to jump to the UFC


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Either Triple H is booking or Vince died.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Now now Thwagger.... Swagger wouldn't like that
> 
> It's Mason BTW.


:woah now I ain't cheating on Swagger anytime soon.

(hello)



SpeedStick said:


> Jack Swagger should be the next WWE superstar to jump to the UFC


Um, okay? 

I mean he's not on tv or anything so that's kinda weird to say. Although with their booking of him and if he does come on tonight he's sure to be squashed, so yeah he should do something else but he probably is fine being in WWE.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Dawnbreaker said:


> An Orton return would complete this RAW.


:confused


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't believe mid-carders are getting promo time tonight.

Hell, that's probably what Vince is saying.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> RAW should be booked like this NORMALLY with actual promos and shit.


I know. Raw's been great. Who'd have thought that character development and mic time makes you more invested in the matches?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BNB vs. Cesaro was pretty good, shame the crowd was dead for it. Cesaro promo was terrible though and goes to show even if it's a "worked shoot", you still need to be able to deliver on the mic to make it work. Cesaro can't. BNB's "bad news" part was good and to the point. Not sure how I feel about him being a face, but it looks like they're going to go the edgy face/fan favorite that'll cheat to win, so there is that.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

You Know It said:


> Cesaro looked better than Barrett in that match.


Cesaro looks better than anyone in a match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Harper is a playa. He talks with a slang. I wonder if he raps.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Great Wyatt impression by Harper


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This show has had more mid-card promos than the past 9 months.

Did HHH spike Vince's drink or something?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dawnbreaker said:


> An Orton return would complete this RAW.


Didn't he show up at a House Show recently? One can hope.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't mind Cesaro jobbing right now. 
The crème always rise to the top, happened with both Orton and Punk. In due time, Cesaro


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Pretty impressed with Raw so far. And we still don't have Ortons return, Bryan's announcement and Rollins doin GOAT things


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> What Raw is missing every week is mid card promos and story lines.
> You have threeeee HOURSSS, what the fuck is the problem?


3 hours sort of worked for WCW. They had a massive roster. 

First hour were the luchadore Mexican wrestlers and cruiserweights, then the 2nd hour was the A-B game superstars. 

WWE on the otherhand, throw all there shit into the 1st hour instead of spreading it out.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

WWE Raw tonight, All Shoot all the time.

Vince must be listening to Russo's podcast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro's push:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I actually enjoyed a BNB match. Yay! He was wrestling Cesaro so that helped but that boring, lumbering BNB match wasn't present. I like it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love how this Raw is better simply because they really aren't trying and don't care. Should say something to them, but it won't.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh boy, it's the Legion of Dumb


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :woah now I ain't cheating on Swagger anytime soon.
> 
> (hello)
> 
> ...


Haha :lol

How are you? 

With the way Raw is booked tonight I hope they have something for him. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Road Warriors debuts tonight.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I am not a woman who likes abs, but holy shit would I lick Barrett's.


:tucky

It's like:

"YOU GET A PROMO, YOU GET A PROMO, EVERYBODY GETS PROMOS!"


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

The Ascension seems a little outdated.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll say this about The Ascension, their theme is pretty nice.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Vince Russo ‏@pyroballyhoo 3m3 minutes ago

Letting Cesaro cut that promo and then beating him was a direct statement aimed at the IWC.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I just got transported back to the 1980's.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Time for Jack's nightly squash match. Looking good, though.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't watch NXT but The Ascension looks like it has promise bama


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This fucking Raw :homer


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Ascension tonight? I guess Mercury and Noble could do with a tag match


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't know much of the Ascension, but am I right in saying they're not usually like that?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Where the f**K is Zeb at ?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I got the feeling that maybe Vince is at home and HHH is backstage calling the shots?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> I don't mind Cesaro jobbing right now.
> The crème always rise to the top, happened with both Orton and Punk. In due time, Cesaro


Haha what?!? Orton was given the keys to the kingdom. WTF are you talking about.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Making his way to the ring, he is a real American...Jack Swagger!

We get it


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

WE THE PEOPLE !!!


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Lillian just said Jack SWINGER


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well he was in Bray's cult and he's supposed to be Southern, so.........


He never used that accent in Bray's group. In fact, he spoke without an accent and coherently. It's like they suddenly decided, "Hey, use an accent for no reason."


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Ascension promotional thing reminds me of an 80's debut


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The Ascension begins tonight. The Descension into comedy act begins in a few months.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh hey it's Rusev's personal bitch. How does that Bulgarian dick taste you fucking loser


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why must the Ascension wear eye liner ?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Swagger vs Harper. :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

keep bnb away from swagger pls


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Swagger with a nice pop.

Too bad he's getting burried. fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Please let him win. Please let Swagger win.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Jack Swanger.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the ascension seem a lot closer to demolition than the road warriors to me


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Time for Jack's nightly squash match. Looking good, though.


Better than getting squashed by fandango again haha.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Haha what?!? Orton was given the keys to the kingdom. WTF are you talking about.



I know lol. I just used him as an example cause he's my favorite wrestler.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

and just when you thought Mankind/McFoley/Catcus Jack/Dude Love looked fugly and gross. 

Luke Harper takes the cake.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

No expenses spared on Harper's titantron


----------



## You Know It (Apr 1, 2012)

Luke Harper shouldn't have Bray Wyatt's crowd light shtick. Make him his own man.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm still marking over Cesaro's promo. I see in the other thread that nobody is impressed, but Cesaro is my favorite, so I'm marking, but pissed they blunted it's effect by brining in BNB. There was no way BNB was going to lose in his first match back, plus they both heels. should havce had Cesaor beat Ziggler and Rusev in the same hour, then close raw saying he was going to unify the belts.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> I don't watch NXT but The Ascension looks like it has promise bama


In ring, not so good. Usos vs Ascension is going to be sleep worthy. 

They're big though :vince3


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

oh boy, Swagger vs Harper.

Get ready for the butthurt from 'thwagger' when Swagger jobs.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

typical WWE, overpushing the fact Harper has scary eyes. Feels so forced and unorganic


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> I don't know much of the Ascension, but am I right in saying they're not usually like that?


This is the Ascension's gimmick amped up 110%. They are usually like that in NXT, but it's not in your face, like in these vingettes.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Luke Harper is awesome.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Lillian just said Jack SWINGER


Giggity.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

:harper: :harper: :harper: :harper: :harper: :harper: :harper: :harper: :harper: :harper: :harper: :harper: :harper:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

What the hell is going on tonight?

Live promos & now eye rakes?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> This show has had more mid-card promos than the past 9 months.
> 
> Did HHH spike Vince's drink or something?


Half of the roster is at a house show tonight so my guess is they are sending guys out to fill up time with promo's. Even though they are still making several guys work both shows though.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Who is booking RAW tonight? This is surely not the same people who put out the crap RAW shows for the past few weeks.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Swagger's only dangerous when he's driving.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

gaz0301 said:


> I don't know much of the Ascension, but am I right in saying they're not usually like that?


Their characters changed all the time in NXT. The constant theme is they are two big guys. Vince wants them to be "LOD-lite" I guess:shrug:shrug


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Great match again. 

Dare I say I'm loving this Raw.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

You Know It said:


> Luke Harper shouldn't have Bray Wyatt's crowd light shtick. Make him his own man.


yep. it hurts both of them. people gonna be even more bored of wyatt, when they've seen and heard basically the exact same thing from harper.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Swagger with the meat hook clothesline


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

rain_wizard said:


> oh boy, Swagger vs Harper.
> 
> Get ready for the butthurt from 'thwagger' when Swagger jobs.


I think it'll be fine since it's not a squash and it's Luke Harper, one of the better big men right now instead of Fandango, comedy creepy guy.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

You hear that?

Yeah, that was a pin dropping.

Crowd isn't very good so far.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Half of the roster is at a house show tonight so my guess is they are sending guys out to fill up time with promo's. Even though they are still making several guys work both shows though.


I really hope that's not the case and that the recent meeting have actually sent the WWE in the right direction.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MEMS said:


> Great match again.
> 
> Dare I say I'm loving this Raw.


This is a great match?

...


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

My favorite part of RAWs and PPVs is when Swagger loses.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> The Ascension seems a little outdated.


Wrong Era, like they would do better in the New Generation or even Attitude Era. 

A Reality Era of them would be something more campy and taken like it was a reality TV show. 

Maybe show them driving out of their home and....


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I know Swagger is the roster's bitch boy but good lord can he get some decent offense before jobbing?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Fuckin hell Swagger gonna kill someone.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Swagger still over.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So where again is Ambrose and Wyatt tonight?!?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Screw Foot Locker and shoe fetishes.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I am not a woman who likes abs, but holy shit would I lick Barrett's.


I'm fond of Rollins abs myself.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> I don't watch NXT but The Ascension looks like it has promise bama


Still need a mouthpiece


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I notice they don't remind us that Swagger was a World Champion.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Will Luke Harpers new year resolution be to get a clean shirt? Find out next week on Raw! :jbl


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bob the Jobber said:


> You hear that?
> 
> Yeah, that was a pin dropping.
> 
> Crowd isn't very good so far.


A Philly, New York, or Chicago crowd would be in heaven.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

rain_wizard said:


> oh boy, Swagger vs Harper.
> 
> Get ready for the butthurt from 'thwagger' when Swagger jobs.


I look forward to the Thwagger butthurt every week.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> The Ascension seems a little outdated.


The Ascension
Rusev
Superhero Cena
Vince

all outdated


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Swagger still over.


No, the chant is


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> The Ascension seems a little outdated.


Would you prefer a PewDiePie gimmick?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Waiting for the article saying Vince and Dunn are either dead or missing.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Markus123 said:


> I really hope that's not the case and that the recent meeting have actually sent the WWE in the right direction.


Oh it's 100% true.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bob the Jobber said:


> You hear that?
> 
> Yeah, that was a pin dropping.
> 
> Crowd isn't very good so far.


It doesn't come off like it should. 

Crowd on TV for the raw I went to was shit but in person it was completely different.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Barrett Got Swag said:


> This is the Ascension's gimmick amped up 110%. They are usually like that in NXT, but it's not in your face, like in these vingettes.


Thanks guys. I did think it was a little OTT compared to how they had been described to me.



almostfamous said:


> Their characters changed all the time in NXT. The constant theme is they are two big guys. Vince wants them to be "LOD-lite" I guess:shrug:shrug


Was pretty much my first thought on seeing them was LOD, but hadn't heard them described like that so wasn't sure. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bob the Jobber said:


> You hear that?
> 
> Yeah, that was a pin dropping.
> 
> Crowd isn't very good so far.


Piss off. this crowd has been excellent so far. That's just the swagger effect.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Should've saved Barrett's return for the Rumble.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm hoping for the long shot of Bubba Ray returning tonight to face off with his old rivals E&C


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

SkolVikings94 said:


> I look forward to the Thwagger butthurt every week.


Don't think she's into anal. :shrug


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

D.C. blows. Can't the company just start scratching off venues as they go? Oklahoma City, gone. Washington, gone. Pacific Northwest, gone. It really brings down the entire production.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> So where again is Ambrose and Wyatt tonight?!?


At a house show


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> I notice they don't remind us that Swagger was a World Champion.


Who wants a reminder of that abysmal reign?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TB Tapp said:


> Oh hey it's Rusev's personal bitch. How does that Bulgarian dick taste you fucking loser


The fuck?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Thus far their ME match was SO much better.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow, crowd is dead. The first half of the show was stacked though and they were hot for the tag title match (mainly Mizdow)... actually wouldn't surprise me if the title change deflated them. BNB only got a decent pop and this was his return. The crowd was dead for his and Cesaro's match which was decent and now they're dead for this match which is looking pretty good so far. 

Despite that, this Raw has been awesome so far. Come on WWE, just keep this up for another hour and you have a Raw of the Year contender (and if nothing else, best Raw of the last half of the year).


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> I notice they don't remind us that Swagger was a World Champion.


They said he was a former MITB winner and World Champion.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Batz said:


> Don't think she's into anal. :shrug


Could've fooled me.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

This is by far the worst crowd of the entire year, i think it has to do with the card.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> At a house show


That's not stopping them from making Roman Reigns, The Uso's, and Rusev work both shows tonight.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I notice they don't remind us that Swagger was a World Champion.


A 2 month reign ended by Rey Mysterio isn't really anything noteworthy.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Necramonium said:


> This is by far the worst crowd to his year, i think it has to do with the card.


You know damn well that we've had worse.

MUCH WORSE.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn, Swagger just...taking it like a bitch. Guess he can't look good jobbing unless it's on the C/D show.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why is the commentary so somber what the hell?


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> The fuck?


I can't take Swagger seriously anymore, not after he failed three times to beat Rusev.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> At a house show


Thanks. I'm guessing out of the country? Its kinda rare they have houseshows the same day as a live Raw. I guess Big Slow and others are there with them lol


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

The General said:


> D.C. blows. Can't the company just start scratching off venues as they go? Oklahoma City, gone. Washington, gone. Pacific Northwest, gone. It really brings down the entire production.


I think this is what they want. Theres a reason Toronto and New York get 1 Raw every 2 years but a billion house shows.


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm afraid I got some Bad News! Bad News Barrett tore his clavicle getting out of the ring and will be out 6-8 months. He will be accompanying Christian and Batista after Christian got a concussion after tripping and falling into Batista who suffered a torn quad.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

The crowd is dead but they experienced what I experienced, two shows in one day, correct?

I could imagine they got most of the same matches :shrug

But tonight has been very good compared to the rest of the year. Is Vince in the hospital?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

point of this match?


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

Where the fuck is Orton?


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Why is Fandango so much more of a challenge than Luke Harper to Swagger?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Well the crowd was very good till this match, they are not enjoying it. the ME match was really good though.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

This crowd isn't even trying to enjoy this match.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Is my tv broken or does nobody care about swagger


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> You know damn well that we've had worse.
> 
> MUCH WORSE.


Thank you.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Another superkick :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TB Tapp said:


> I can't take Swagger seriously anymore, not after he failed three times to beat Rusev.


I get that but geez, you took it 'there' so fast. :lmao Gave me a chuckle though so thanks bro.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Why is the commentary so somber what the hell?


maybe because the match sucks, and swagger sucks the air out of the room.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome match


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Thanks. I'm guessing out of the country? Its kinda rare they have houseshows the same day as a live Raw. I guess Big Slow and others are there with them lol


Nope it's a couple hundred miles away from RAW tonight. WWE is making some guys work both shows tonight.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Luke Harper please end this


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

fuck Vince


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> This is by far the worst crowd this year, i think it has to do with the card.


Each to their own, but personally I don't think you can blame the card.

We have had a champion vs champion match, tag titles match and a solid match between Cesaro and BNB on his return. 

Now I'm enjoying this Harper Swagger match, with at least Rollins/Reigns to come.

Been a pretty good Raw IMO.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

What a clothesline


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Why is the commentary so somber what the hell?


They are either bored or something happened ornstache


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

In b4 "this is awesome" chants in about 30s


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sick ass lariat.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Jesus what a clothesline...


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

HAHAHAHA YES SWAGGER LOSES


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

FeedMePaige said:


> Is my tv broken or does nobody care about swagger


Your tv is working just fine.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Is it sad that having what seems to be a good RAW without people wondering if Vince and Dunn are sick or dead?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't even know why I watch anymore.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I sure hope Thwagger isn't near any sharp objects right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did he call it the clothes line from smell


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy shit I could watch these two many more times.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Clothesline from smell :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

We Savvy, bro?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

"Clothesline from Smell"

Epic


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh yeah, Brock and Heyman were here earlier for about 2 minutes.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> did he call it the clothes line from smell


Yeah. Not the first time either.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :HA :HA :HA Brock grinning while Cena spewed shit out of his mouth was hilarious.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This match made Luke Harper look bad, Fandango made Swagger look like a joke but Harper was having a hard time in there


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Ew. Cena.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I can't believe Roman Reigns is going to beat Brock Lesnar.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Did JBL just call Harper "Smell"? Honestly if this becomes a thing like "Bigred Rowan " then I'm done.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

"Clothesline from smell" :harper


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Good match but there was no reason to care about it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Jesus what a clothesline...


Who has/had better clothsline? JBL or Luke Harper?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Christian :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena, that MITB cash in didn't change shit because you're still hogging the god damn spotlight.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

LMAOOOOOOO they acknowledging Edge's heel shit that's pretty dope.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

God Cena is so shit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Fucking Christian :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Christian. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Honestly, I would mark if Edge and Christian just double teamed and beat the shit out of Cena. 

But no, Edge & Cena are buddies now, because fuck me.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

We need Edge and Christian back


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I don't even know why I watch anymore.


I don't know why you ever watched to begin with. Clearly you don't like good wrestling if swagger is your favorite.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Cena leeching off people again jk


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Clothesline from Smell
:maury


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL Christian

That was fucking amazing


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

"Remember the time Edge went to your dad's house and slapped him around"

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I really want to know whose coffee Jack shit in. Because this...I don't even know anymore. I just can't even look forward to anything anymore. I should just stop watching.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who ever said Cena wouldn't ever amount to anything LOL
he was handed the top spot


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena - "You kicked my dad's ass, but yeah that's water under the bridge. Respect."


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Another cringy cena promo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

_You earned my respect._
Oh fuck you.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

VForViper said:


> Is Vince in the hospital?


If only (starts at 1:15)


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Come on Edge, one more Spear on Cena, just for old time's sake.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn man, I really fucking miss edge.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Cena - "You kicked my dad's ass, but yeah that's water under the bridge. Respect."




BEASTAR.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

John Cena overcoming beef.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

"Changed forever"

Yeah and that's why Edge dropped the belt to Cena again 3 weeks later at the royal rumble.



Oh look, the talentless fuck.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Cena-Edge feud was so good man.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh yeah Rollins time!


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Natecore said:


> I don't know why you ever watched to begin with. Clearly you don't like good wrestling if swagger is your favorite.


This


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Paul12907 said:


> "Remember the time Edge went to your dad's house and slapped him around"
> 
> LOLOLOLOL


lol I was like no that's a bad memory for Cena. Lmao.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Reigns!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Gassed in 3mins


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WWE's Fuckery Man Roman Reigns is here.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I love the fact that is Edge come back as a heel sometimes, Cena would be all like "I don't respect yoy anymore and you're a disgrace for this company".


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Song called 'The Truth Reigns'? No, it's called The Shield.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So is Daniel Bryan the main event

Pretty funny Reigns is getting almost no reaction and he isn't even the main event


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Did you hear that pop Roman marks...


Crickets..............


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Christian :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"You went to my dad's house and slapped the shit out of him, but hey, you have my respect." :cena


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

DA LOOK BITCHES :lol

Get mad


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Go and gargle some bleech Cena you feeble maggot of a man


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"Roman Reigns FINALLY gets his hands on Rollins!" 

Didn't he right before his injury? And he pinned him clean?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

PONMAN PAINS!

BLEED DAT!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tepid response thy name is Reigns. :lmao


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

F**K off cena, now with Edge?, enough crap of this superman


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

If you just go back to a two hour show, all you gotta do is cut all the stupid bullshit out and you can have a really decent show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bryan main event/promo :yes please


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:jordan5

I love Christian.

And really? They take Shield's music and call it "The Truth Reigns?" I love Reigns but no.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Paul12907 said:


> PONMAN PAINS!
> 
> BLEED DAT!


Joman James


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

"Finallly gets his hands on Seth Rollins"


So he didn't beat him clean on a go-home show a couple of months back?


A whole lot of revisionist history tonight.


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

thank god for commercial, already had enough of seeing that talentless fuck


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

legendfan97 said:


> lol I was like no that's a bad memory for Cena. Lmao.


:dahell


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dat Goat Edge :banderas


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

thegockster said:


> Another cringy cena promo


Take your cena hate somewhere else that was a cool moment, cena and edge had a great rivalry


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan ending Raw = someone jumps him.

Ascension? Brock? Reigns? Brie? The Bunny? Vince?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lmfao they are already revising Reigns history :lmao


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

How the heck is Reigns this over? This Raw is making me think the Slammys wasn't rigged.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I hope Seth brought a big suitcase tonight, he's got a big load to carry


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Amber B said:


>



Joseline GOAT


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Take your cena hate somewhere else that was a cool moment, cena and edge had a great rivalry


And in kayfabe it makes no sense for Cena to do that lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why didn't Reings change anything after the Shield? He still comes down to the ring through the crowd, he still has the same ring gear, and still has the same theme music. Rollin and Harper changed after the Shield broke up, so why not Reings?


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Joman James


BORK LASER vs Joman James at RusselCroweMania 31


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bryan ending Raw = someone jumps him.
> 
> Ascension? Brock? Reigns? Brie? The Bunny? Vince?


Orton


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> "Roman Reigns FINALLY gets his hands on Rollins!"
> 
> Didn't he right before his injury? And he pinned him clean?


I scoffed too. Apparently Vince is there tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Chrome said:


> "You went to my dad's house and slapped the shit out of him, but hey, you have my respect." :cena


It takes a real man to go to that persons house and beat up their dad #Respect


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> How the heck is Reigns this over? This Raw is making me think the Slammys wasn't rigged.


Tried telling people........

Reigns is fucking over, people gotta deal.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bryan ending Raw = someone jumps him.
> 
> Ascension? Brock? Reigns? Brie? The Bunny? Vince?



CM Punk return confirmed.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

So Reigns & Rollins are going to have their match before Rollins is apart of the Cutting Edge?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SkolVikings94 said:


> And in kayfabe it makes no sense for Cena to do that lmao


Even in kayfabe Edge had a tragic career ending injury. So yes that moment was fine.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh. Ambrose.
I miss that crackhead already.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess Big Show is so lazy he can't even wait until near the end of the match to get down to ringside.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why didn't Reings change anything after the Shield? He still comes down to the ring through the crowd, he still has the same ring gear, and still has the same theme music. Rollin and Harper changed after the Shield broke up, so why not Reings?


Reigns needs to be a heel and he should come out in a suit and tie.
Give him some epic Ric Flair type theme


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"A bitter rival of Roman Reigns." :jordan4

They've literally been feuding for like 2 weeks.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> CM Punk return confirmed.


17 CM Punk threads just started in the General WWE forum


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

GTF OFF MY TV BIG SHOW ut


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

HOLY FUCK SETH ROLLINS GOT FAT


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Lmfao they are already revising Reigns history :lmao



If they could make Bulgarian brute Rusev into Russian resident and Putin loving man, then revising Reigns history is nothing :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why are we using Reigns/Rollins to build Reigns/Show?

My head is internally exploding.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Why didn't Reings change anything after the Shield? He still comes down to the ring through the crowd, he still has the same ring gear, and still has the same theme music. Rollin and Harper changed after the Shield broke up, so why not Reings?


I wasn't aware Luke Harper was ever apart of the Shield. :harper


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Take your cena hate somewhere else that was a cool moment, cena and edge had a great rivalry


It was cringy as fuk, It could not end quick enough


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's 4 on 1. Reigns is still a slight favorite.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE just had to treat us by making sure Big Show was at Raw


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Big Show making Seth Rollins look like a geek here


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Decent pop for Rollins, that's bad. Please make him do something really heelish, like cut Reigns hair or steal his shampoo


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bryan ending Raw = someone jumps him.
> 
> Ascension? Brock? Reigns? Brie? The Bunny? Vince?


All of them, in a Lumberjack/jill match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

God, I love Rollins and his J&J Security.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

SHIELD 2.0 BAY BAY!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Take your cena hate somewhere else that was a cool moment, cena and edge had a great rivalry


You actually thought that was a cool moment? fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Rollins has a interview with E&C after his match with the Look? Strange to post match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> How the heck is Reigns this over? This Raw is making me think the Slammys wasn't rigged.


its was rigged and his over becuase of the good booking the guy have the look and have an 80% winning record


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beat this clown Rollins.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HBK 3:16 said:


> CM Punk return confirmed.


:troll


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Tried telling people........
> 
> Reigns is fucking over, people gotta deal.


He barely even got a cheer from the crowd when he came out.
The crowd went mild. And it was rigged, no way he got more votes than Daniel Bryan or Cena


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I fucking hate you Rollins. :daniels

I love rooting for you Rollins. :cry

It's still real to me dammit


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins about to carry Reigns


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I wanna hear a loud ROMAN SUCKS chant break out.


Come on smarks don't let me down.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And in 3 months, this marble mouth baby news years bitch bastard will cry because Steph bullies him again.
I can't.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

BIG SHOW HERE TO WISH US HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Show and JBL double-teaming Cole.

Lawler? On Tinder.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Watch Bryan get attacked and feud with whoever till RR then not be in it again :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I wasn't aware Luke Harper was ever apart of the Shield. :harper


Opps, I ment Ambrose.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Make him look strong Seth'


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Rofl @ Big Show: How about i knock you out Cole? XD


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Big Show is owning Cole and he has nothing to return back with lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He barely even got a cheer from the crowd when he came out.
> The crowd went mild.


You clearly have a warped view on Reigns & have made it clear multiple times on your perspective on Reigns so I'll agree to disagree.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns match with Show gets 'boring'.

Quick, put him with the top worker this week :vince3


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> CM Punk return confirmed.


That would make my year :banderas


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Seth gonna make Roman look strong here.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Big Show should be a commentator. To shut up Cole a little bit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Geez, Lawler, JBL, Cole and now Show on commentary. :deandre


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Just sayin'.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

I hope seth makes him look strong!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Big Show heavily putting over Rollins on commentary


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like we can add another positive to tonight's RAW in the form of Reigns / Rollins being a reference to a past storyline in the form of the Shield's implosion.



gamegenie said:


> I notice they don't remind us that Swagger was a World Champion.


:vince5: "He never won my company's World Heavyweight Championship, only that big gold belt worn by that crazy drunkard Flair, damn it!"


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Big Show knocking out Cole would be another faceturn for him.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Goddamn there is just _nothing_ to Roman Reigns whatsoever. He doesn't stand out and there's just no aura to him at all. 

I could deal with the lack of in-ring talent if he had some fucking charisma at the very least.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone notices how cole basically starts shit with the heels on commentary?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show telling the truth.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Show spilling some truth tea :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Big Show with the truth


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He barely even got a cheer from the crowd when he came out.
> The crowd went mild. And it was rigged, no way he got more votes than Daniel Bryan or Cena


He got a massive pop in the opening promo too though. Sometimes we just have to accept the masses prefer something we don't. Reigns isn't my cup of tea but he is over with the crowd.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Tell em Big Show


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

RustyPro said:


> Watch Bryan get attacked and feud with whoever till RR then not be in it again :lmao


He'll get attacked by Bray and then join him in 2 weeks :troll


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Big Show reading the boards to get his comments on Roman? This all sounds very familiar, lol.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

OMG BIG SHOW SHOOTING FOR DA IWC! :LMAO


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Show with the truth bombs.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Everything Big Show is saying is the absolute truth...


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lol Big Show going in on Reigns.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Big show speaks the truth about Roman Reigns, Cole still licking Reigns balls though


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Big Show is the voice of the IWC.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not saying this because I think he's a mediocre fuck but Reigns does absolutely nothing in the ring that gets people to really give a damn. 
No one cares that Rollins turned on Reigns because Ambrose _made_ those people care that Rollins turned on him.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Big Show crushing his commentary appearance right now. If they give him Lawler's spot when he retires, I wouldn't be upset.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

And now Big Show is the hero of the IWC.

Y'all are hilarious :lol


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Show with dat truth. :banderas


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Big Show is a member of the IWC :lmao


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

mild crowd for reigns's match two weeks in a row. hmm


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

SHUT THE FUCK UP, YOU FAKE ASS COMMENTATORS.

Show is speaking.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Big Show is owning Cole and he has nothing to return back with lol


Everyone owns Cole on commentary.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Show is louder than the crowd. Dat LOOK "electrifying" the crowd. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Sigh. Ambrose.
> I miss that crackhead already.


*hugs Amber*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Show isn't that bad on commentary I like it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Big Show is out here....Kane is not.....no it can't mean that....particular finish


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Only time I marked out for big show and it was with him on commentary.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Big Show just turned face...I think


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Roman Reigns, he wants to be a star!!! Hahahaa


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you big show!!! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Show's actually doing good on commentary, haha.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Show should immediately retire from wrestling to become Rollins' hype man.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Big Show is actually killing it on commentary right now


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Big Show has just changed my lifes opinion on him in 3 minutes commentating
:clap:clap:clap


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big Show for Commentator please. Dude puts over wrestlers.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

So now all yall are Big Show fans huh?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Reigns already out of breath.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Okay, that was a nice move.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Big show's commentary :ti


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Like I said Big Show is one of the more charismatic guy on the roster that always get shit on in the IWC because he is a giant and not some flippy flop guy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> He got a massive pop in the opening promo too though. Sometimes we just have to accept the masses prefer something we don't. Reigns isn't my cup of tea but he is over with the crowd.


I didnt say he isn't over. Im saying he isn't as over as his marks claim he is.
He is not the most over person on the roster like his fans would claim. He gets a decent reaction and people act like its the biggest pop ever like a rock or austin pop when its not even close


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Big Show sounds like he's been reading WF comments opcorn


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talking about! Sweet bomb by Roman.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

he stole Hunicos move


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Alright, that was impressive.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

There ya go Reigns. Very Nice sequence.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh my god that was the quotable thing I've ever heard.

"Seth is a star! Reigns.. ehh... he wants to be a star."


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

The Big Show on commentary is the Best Thing Going Today!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Big show turning in a IWC darling after his commentary. Also, he is just telling the truth.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice move by RR!!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Show is pretty good on commentary. Maybe something he can do when he retires from the ring, i hope soon.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This match makes Rollins look like a joke.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Very good move by Reigns


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Big Show just got himself over with me for the first time in 14 years


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> So now all yall are Big Show fans huh?


I never hated/bashed Big Show.

I 'unno about these guys though.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Big Show in commentary has been amazing so far. Get Lawler out of there and get Big Show in.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

As they say in Texas, Reigns is all hat and no cattle.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Like I said Big Show is one of the more charismatic guy on the roster that always get shit on in the IWC because he is a giant and not some flippy flop guy.


.... No it's because of the way he's booked. He's very talented. Wwe just doesn't know how to use talents properly.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Reigns match with Show gets 'boring'.
> 
> Quick, put him with the top worker this week :vince3


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

SovereignVA said:


> I never hated/bashed Big Show.
> 
> I 'unno about these guys though.


I dislike the slow dude but he said a sweet ass quote.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

On 2nd thought, maybe Show does have a future in commentating.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> So now all yall are Big Show fans huh?


Well he isn't wrestling so yeah.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Straight up I'm going to miss Big Show from this commentary once this match is done. He needs to be on the announce team as the IWC spokes person.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

You know it is a good raw when even Big Show is entertaining.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince must not be at this show, seems like the wresters are saying what ever they want lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Reigns is so bad not even the Jesus of in-ring work can get a good match out of him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Show on commentary is gold. "Seth Rollins is a star! Roman is... eh... he wants to be a star." :lol

Match isn't going so well right now, but there's still time for it to pick up.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> Oh my god that was the quotable thing I've ever heard.
> 
> "Seth is a star! Reigns.. ehh... he wants to be a star."


He caught himself going too negative but saved himself.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Big Show is the voice of the IWC.


Another face turn


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I didnt say he isn't over. Im saying he isn't as over as his marks claim he is.
> He is not the most over person on the roster like his fans would claim. He gets a decent reaction and people act like its the biggest pop ever like a rock or austin pop when its not even close


That I will agree. The most over non part-timer guys are Bryan and Cena and it isn't even close. But then again people like you with selective hearing dismissing his pops are not helping either and only encouraging them to overhype his reactions.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Roman Reigns can wrestle. He always could. He just cant fucking talk.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Big Show has done more for a heel during a match than JBL(who's supposed to be heel) has done all year. He's actually making Rollins sound like he belongs in the main event, I just wished they'd book him a bit better than they do


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> So now all yall are Big Show fans huh?


On commentary, fuck yes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fire Lawler, Cole, JBL.

Put Big Show on Raw commentary with Graves from NXT.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Show has put over more moves by both reigns and Rollins than the other 3 combined. While also stating his beef with Reigns.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Solf said:


> Reigns is so bad not even the Jesus of in-ring work can get a good match out of him.


Has he wrestled Daniel. Bryan?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

and that's the next WWE champion?

fpalm


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Big Show for commentary please.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This is probably Rollins worst match on the main roster, looks like he's not at Orton's level yet when it comes to carrying heavy objects


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Big Shows future after he is done wrestling is heel commentator.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Credit where credit is due. Reigns is better here. Using the one-armed bomb and the apron dropkick instead of saving it for the finishing sequence... bama


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> *And now Big Show is the hero of the IWC*.
> 
> Y'all are hilarious :lol


I know, right?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Impressed with that powerbomb spot. Good job, Reigns. Keep adding these power moves to your repertoire.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Has he wrestled Daniel. Bryan?


He did and not even DB could pull a good match out of Reigns


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Show was always good at talking. Just keep him away from the ring. So what's left in the show? We have Rollins on Cutting Edge/Peepshow, Ascension debut and Bryan's announcement.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MR-Bolainas said:


> and that's the next WWE champion?
> 
> fpalm


Not event that. Supposedly the next record breaking champ, who beats the 1 that beat the 1, blah blah blah.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Reigns learning from the GOAT Hunico


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

mezomi said:


> Roman Reigns can flip his hair. He always could.


fixed


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Has he wrestled Daniel. Bryan?


Yes. It was nothing special.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

An odd time to kiss Show's ass, but the guy is pretty perceptive in out of character interviews ala Sam Roberts and the Austin podcasts and Show is smart at analyzing the business. In this more serious role, it doesn't completely surprise me he is doing so well here.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Big Show needs an ironclad contract in commentating.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Reigns is gassed. Awful


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Show should retire and become Seth Rollin's permanent hype man.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Roman's all hype right now" :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> So now all yall are Big Show fans huh?


He's shitting on Reigns, so they don't mind him now :maury


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Apart from Batista, there's no other main eventing part time talent that worked house shows and wrestled on raw.

So fuck each and every one of you Batista haters.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Reigns has even fewer moves than Cena. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz this match has too many breaks for RR to rest.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I just saw what I think was BBR's sign!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So is Vince trying to 'bury' Reigns a bit so he thinks it will keep him from being booed after he wins the Rumble?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its not that hard to cut off Reigns wind, he does that all on his own


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

man, reigns is gassed like crazy right now lol


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Big Show is pretty good at commentary.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> fixed


Because hes worth it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Raw is restholds


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Why are they letting Big Show burying Reigns on commentary? Vince has got to be fuming.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The future is so fucking bleak if Bryan has to retire. I don't think I could deal with that and then having to put up with Reigns...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Big Show calling moves, putting guys over.... :skip2


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Before this match is over, I might order me a Big Show t-shirt.

Yeah. It's amazing.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't like Show at all, but his commentating isn't bad. Sad that he's upstaging 3 vets.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> An odd time to kiss Show's ass, but the guy is pretty perceptive in out of character interviews ala Sam Roberts and the Austin podcasts and Show is smart at analyzing the business. In this more serious role, it doesn't completely surprise me he is doing so well here.


Sam is ONLY good when he talks wrestling.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Reigns looks fucking knackered already :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I just saw what I think was BBR's sign!



Saw it, too. :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Big Show is gold on commentary :lmao


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Why does Reigns always keep his vest on?

Prediction, Reigns will look like Rosey in 5 years or less.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

That tilt-a-whirl thoooooooooo


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If Reigns wi... Oh what's the point?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

I like Show on the mic....or more accurately, at the commentary table.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh my god please Big Show when you're done wrestling go to the commentary team you're great.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Big Show is the best commentator in the WWE


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Daniel Bryan Moments
*





Daniel Bryan Kicks In Dean Ambrose's Head And Swears About It!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here Reigns, I got ya mane.. You looking like you're about to die right now.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Sell, *don't die*, Roman.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

bmtrocks said:


> Why are they letting Big Show burying Reigns on commentary? Vince has got to be fuming.


Roman's going to beat Show in the end, plus Show is still putting over Reigns' moves even if it's in a heel way.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Show should replace Lawler


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao @ Big Show turning face by being an awesome commentator. I'm surprised he's allowed to bury Reigns like that.

"He's a flash in the pan" - The 100% TRUTH.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Big Show don't leave us


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Teletubbies > RAW 

tag of the night :lol


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

Holy shit big show is actually calling the match and putting moves over! This is so refreshing!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can we have Big Show on commentary every week


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It's so good to have a proper heel commentator for once. Big Show schooling JBL


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Seth with da superkick. :lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Roman is gassed.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Crowd is absolutely DEAD for Reigns yet again


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Another freaking superkick.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow Rollins is carrying Reigns more then I thought he might have to. Brock doesn't carry nobody so good luck to Reigns at WM.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I actually think this is the best match so far.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Seth Rollins:2014 :: Daniel Bryan:2013


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Despite how boring this match seems to be right now, I have to give praise to Reigns for diversifying his moveset and adding in power moves. That being said, this match is _really_ shit.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

Avada kadavra!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bmtrocks said:


> Why are they letting Big Show burying Reigns on commentary? Vince has got to be fuming.


because that is what a HEEL commentary is SUPPOSED TO DO.

Did you ever hear how Heenan or Jesse the Body would bury Hogan on commentary

That is how its supposed to work. And they are supposed to put over the heels.

Big show is doing exactly what JBL should be doing but doesnt


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Lmfao , Big Show fucking buried the whole commentary team. They are barely talking


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Decent back and forth match


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Superkick Drinking Game should become a staple of the live thread


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If Show became a commentator he'd probs be a face, no thanks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns looks so tired. Ironman match :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't think JBL has said 1 word this entire match once Big show started talking


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Dashing® said:


> Show should replace Lawler


A bag of trash could replace Lawler and it'd result in a better show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Less weights, more treadmill and elliptical.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Show has so much enthusiasm in his voice especially when Rollins does a big move he's making this match very entertaining.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman sucking wind. Just plain sucking as well.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> It's so good to have a proper heel commentator for once. Big Show schooling JBL


JBL can do that.

People asking for Show on commentary don't realize that once you are an actual WWE commentator, you officially are a parrot for Vince McMahon at the back.

Don't be fooled. JBL is a great commentator but he broke.

Show is also super good but he would break too.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

if bryan isn't retiring tonight, there's no WAY the WWE will pull the trigger on a reigns rumble win.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Mixed response wow lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Ryan193 said:


> Crowd is absolutely DEAD for Reigns yet again


been dead for eeveryone


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shock.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Suddenly, the crowd has life.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Big Show literally buried Roman Reigns LOL


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Big Show just buried Roman Reigns, Cole's words. XD


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I'll celebrate the day Big Show finally retires


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

First Big Show does get on commentary, now he destroys Roman Reigns. Talk about being MVP of the night.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:ti Big Show is now an IWC darling


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"Big Show just buried Roman Reigns" - :cole

Best thing Cole ever said.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Big Show buried Roman Reigns!"

One can only hope.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Big Show just buried Roman Reigns..."

:lol


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I HEARD BOOS FOR REIGNS HOLY SHIT::mark:: ::mark::


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn. Show just threw a bitch.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Reigns got owned.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Buried!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Big show reacting like most of the IWC right now lol


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

No Orton?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Because Big Show needs to be relevant in 2015.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Man oh man, Reigns is so bad.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nobody and I mean nobody expected a DQ/interference finish
:side:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

After burying him on commentary, Big Shows buries him for real.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Big Show saved that match. I feel unreal writing this. Buried Roman verbally and PHYSICALLY. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why is Big Show the guy in the feud and Rollins the afterthought? Bit weird


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Show buried Roman Reigns.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Ryan193 said:


> Crowd is absolutely DEAD for Reigns yet again



But but but but He's the Superstar of the year!


Reigns is about over as Bill Demont/ Hugh Morris circa WCW 2000


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

While I like Reigns and fully concede that he's lacking in the ring, he at least gets brownie points for busting out that very fluid and impactful tilt-a-whirl slam. Hopefully he keeps it full-time alongside the Moment of Silence.

Decent match between him and Rollins. bama


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

What a disaster for Rollins. Loses 3 on 1 to Supercena last week and then has to get saved by Show vs. Supercena2 this week. Too bad he hasn't grabbed that brass ring with his performance this year.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Show just buried reigns :mark:


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Big Show just buried Reigns on commentary and then literally..


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Kane looks bigger and fatter than i remember last time he ran interferance :O


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cole calm down, the table is cardboard.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Reign's isn't hurt. He's just catching his breath and chilling underneath the table.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cole STFU

We all saw Show roll a 30 lb table on top of him


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone in the crowd said "WORLDSTAR!" :Jordan


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, that match was terrible. Their one in September was decent, this one just dragged and dragged. At least Rollins didn't get pinned this time.

Edit: Commentary was great though and that power bomb spot was sick, so kudos to Reigns for that.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Please Cole, tell us how serious this situation is if Reigns is seriously hurt.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cole shut up. It's a table we see cold like paper every week. Put over the throw you freaking idiot. I hate you.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA .Show just got seriously angry for the first time in his wrestling life and threw Reigns around like a fuckin rag doll.
:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Seriously, i'm surprised they made Reigns look this weak. This is only the second time i've seen Roman beaten down like this (Orton).


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The General said:


> What a disaster for Rollins. Loses 3 on 1 to Supercena last week and then has to get saved by Show vs. Supercena2 this week. Too bad he hasn't grabbed that brass ring with his performance this year.


Rollins has been booked fine. unkout

No need to bitch about every single thing.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Use this as an excuse to keep Reigns off TV until after the Royal Rumble at least, please.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The General said:


> What a disaster for Rollins. Loses 3 on 1 to Supercena last week and then has to get saved by Show vs. Supercena2 this week. Too bad he hasn't grabbed that brass ring with his performance this year.


His performance has been just fine. The things you described in your post is his booking. That's not on him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GIVE HIM SOME OXYGEN!!!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> :ti Big Show is now an IWC darling



Should be about time for him to turn face again


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

OMFG THE TABLE DIDN'T MAKE ROMAN LOOK STRONG THERE GONNA BE TROUBLE

:vince


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Was a good match, especially that flurry at the end, very nice.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns to return at Rumble lol


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Crowd seemed dead, but I enjoyed the work from both men. An for a first Big Show's attak was kinda cool.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

You know what I hate more than these dumb commentators?

Idiotic fans from behind trying to talk like idiots behind the commentators.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That was awesome.


Really good match. Really impressed by Roman! Rollins of course was brilliant as usual.

Big Show was GOLD on the seat. I mean Reigns was a big surprise tonight, but I had a smile throughout that match with Show on commentary.

Really impressed. Even the ending was fine by me.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

If anything this match was booked to make Rollins look good.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> You know what I hate more than these dumb commentators?
> 
> Idiotic fans from behind trying to talk like idiots behind the commentators.


You know we'd do it as well :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

WTF352 said:


> I HEARD BOOS FOR REIGNS HOLY SHIT::mark:: ::mark::


I didn't. I heard Oooooooo for the punch out of nowhere.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Rollins has been booked fine. unkout
> 
> No need to bitch about every single thing.


:clap :clap

Been liking your posts in here repped.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Haha, did anyone notice that vocal fan who was imitating JBL and his "Maggle" comments?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Show was good on commentary, but listen here to the chants of "BIG SLOW" & "ROMAN".



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Just sayin'.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hmm.... that didn't make Roman look strong.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're going for the sympathy angle with Reigns, looks like to get him over, he's going to need a few months off all the time, and get a return pop. If it keeps him off my TV, i'm all for it.

And if he couldn't manage this match with Rollins, how is he going to go 20+ minutes with Brock at Mania?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> His performance has been just fine. The things you described in your post is his booking. That's not on him.


That's what I'm saying. The booking has been a disaster for the top heel in the company (Brock doesn't count). He's been phenomenal, but made to look weak in the ring too frequently.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:ti you guys are so full of shit with the gassed comments. Soooooo transparent...

Same old haters. Come up with some new shit folks.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

YUP Reigns sure is getting booked like superman.................

NOT.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

What i would do to take a shit in Coles face.Cant stand the slimey little prick


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

ZPak Roman up, he can go again on Smackdown.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

funny how Show put Roman & seth over more in 1 commentary session than Cole has entire night.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Thought Rollins was going on Cutting Edge Peep Show??


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Big Show seriously threw Reigns like he was nothing.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> If anything this match was booked to make Rollins look good.


He was pinned on Raw AND Smackdown last week. THey had to make him look good. He's the chief heel atm.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> His performance has been just fine. The things you described in your post is his booking. That's not on him.


:vince3 :HHH2 No, I don't think you get it. It doesn't matter that we've been booking guys like shit, these millenials just haven't got that passion to grab the brass ring anymore.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Seriously, i'm surprised they made Reigns look this weak. This is only the second time i've seen Roman beaten down like this (Orton).


they do it just to make him look super strong when he wins against all odds
its typical Cena type booking


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> :ti you guys are so full of shit with the gassed comments. Soooooo transparent...
> 
> Same old haters. Come up with some new shit folks.


You work for WWE don't you? Always toeing the company line


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> YUP Reigns sure is getting booked like superman.................
> 
> NOT.


Why? Because he didn't win a match clean?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

cookiepuss said:


> :ti you guys are so full of shit with the gassed comments. Soooooo transparent...
> 
> Same old haters. Come up with some new shit folks.


Gotta say, your hate of the hatred is really running out of steam........

I mean really man, your just blowing hot air 

:troll:troll:troll


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Reigns looked decent in that match. Had a few new moves which is progress. He's not fantastic yet and I don't think he's ready for the main event, but I like him.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

JoMoxRKO said:


> YUP Reigns sure is getting booked like superman.................
> 
> NOT.


Even Steve Austin got run over by a car


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What's funny about Big Show's epic commentary is that when a heel trashes a babyface, what they're saying isn't supposed to be 100% fact :lol.

Not once could I get into his heel announcing and suspend my disbelief for a moment because I kept nodding in agreement. It's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Shut up about people complimenting Show. He deserved them. He was good for the entire segment. Compliments earned.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Banez said:


> funny how Show put Roman & seth over more in 1 commentary session than Cole has entire night.


I've been tired of seeing Big Slow in the ring for years now, but if he can do the commentary, throw Lawler to the curb.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> :ti you guys are so full of shit with the gassed comments. Soooooo transparent...
> 
> Same old haters. Come up with some new shit folks.


Shit is hilarious fam.

Then you got the "you hear his pop?!??! It was mild!"

Get the fuck out of here :lol :lol :lol: :lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

You want me to believe that the announce table hurt his damn leg?

come on now.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Dammit, Show didn't get the memo! We gotta make him look strong! :vince3

Match was pretty decent but I actually thought their first one before Roman's injury was a bit better. I also appreciate that they're not putting Reigns in the main event since returning.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I really enjoyed that Reigns/Rollins match. They have awesome chemistry. I'm also happy they decided to protect Rollins this time around. Reigns is improving. He busted out that tilt-a-whirl slam again, did a nice powerbomb spot, and he even used his NXT finisher. But it's not just the fact that he was using more power moves, it's also _when _he used them. The match flowed well. They both got lots of offense in. It had some really well done spots. Just a damn good match, I must say. Of course, Rollins is among the best in-ring guys in the business, so it's to be expected that it was at least decent. But it was really good. So you have to give Reigns some credit. Nice job, Roman. You haven't won me over just yet, but you're on the right track.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

If Reigns wants to continue his career he has to avoid ringside doctors like Chris Amann. Man is a menace


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Wooo baby!" Rollins is a G.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RKO out of nowhere during Rollins toast?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


screaming :lmao


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

A toast just to get buried. Sigh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins makes me laugh, with his laugh, alone lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So nice of Rollins to invite John Cena out for a New Years toast! Whatta guy!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

THe guy using the laughing gif talking about originality...roflmao. That went out of style over a year ago and is used by morons with nothing to say.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> :ti you guys are so full of shit with the gassed comments. Soooooo transparent...
> 
> Same old haters. Come up with some new shit folks.


he was clearly gassed tho. i don't even have any energy to waste on hating reigns, i'm indifferent to him until he gives me something to get behind.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton to crash that party. Orton/Rollins and Show/Reigns to feud.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Last September?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

35 or so minutes.

Bryan, Ascension, E&C, Rollins, Cena, Orton, and Brock left.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

People actually giving enough shit about the show to spam argue the thread.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Dean & Bray the gawds.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought Hell in a Cell was in October not September?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


>


If you found a Roman Reigns in the wild what moves would it know, would u catch it, and what would it evolve into?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> You want me to believe that the announce table hurt his damn leg?
> 
> come on now.


It was truly awful. Especially after Show ragdolled Reigns like we've never seen anyone dominate him before.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This raw has been 10/10. No BS like the bunny and etc


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> People actually giving enough shit about the show to spam argue the thread.


People actually giving enough shit about people talking about the show in its designated thread when they're not even watching it


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins to invite Cena for a toast (because he's a heel)
Cena to AA his host (because he's a face)

calling it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Starting to think Ascension beats down Ambrose or Bryan.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

See Vince this is why you don't script wrestlers promos.
So far all the promos tonight have been great and not forced or awkard sounding.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Someone in the crowd said "WORLDSTAR!" :Jordan


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

WTF is happening in the Peep Show Cutting Edge main-event segment.

Rollins, Cena, Bryan, probably Lesnar & Heyman, and maybe Orton all in it??


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

We still have the Ascension debut , Cutting Edge/Peep Show and Daniel Bryan announcement

Where does Ambrose fit in? Just a video package. Figures they'll probably show up on Smackdown


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This feud is still going? Why?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> This raw has been 10/10. No BS like the bunny and etc


shhhh 

dont jinx it!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Are they seriously showing a promo for two guys that will not show tonight?


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

This Bray-Dean promo is amazing. I didn't even know their feud was that good.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> he was clearly gassed tho. i don't even have any energy to waste on hating reigns, i'm indifferent to him until he gives me something to get behind.


There wasn't anything clear. The only thing that was clear was the bullshit coming from the same people every week when it comes to Roman Reigns. 

That's all...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Bray sees Dean in the mirror, he must be using one of those funhouse mirrors.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If you found a Roman Reigns in the wild what moves would it know, would u catch it, and what would it evolve into?


Not sure, cause I would never catch that pokemon.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This Wyatt and Ambrose shite genuinely bores the shit out of me


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm assuming the ascension is next


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Necramonium said:


> Are they seriously showing a promo for two guys that will not show tonight?


Not only that, they're showing the exact same promo they had at their first PPV.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Another gimmick match for those two next monday


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ambulance match. Because we're running out of stips.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If you found a Roman Reigns in the wild what moves would it know, would u catch it, and what would it evolve into?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Orton to crash that party. Orton/Rollins and Show/Reigns to feud.


Yep.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

JUST GIVE UP ON THOSE WYATT/AMBROSE MATCHES!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Keep on keeping Dean off the show punk ass bitches......


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why do they keep putting these two in meaningless gimmick matches? Poor guys are just drifting around with no direction.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

ANOTHER Gimmick match between these two?????????????????


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

w cesaro as the special guest driver


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

They are trying to work Ambrose and Wyatt to death. Probably because they had good matches...??


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

ANOTHER gimmick match for Ambrose fpalm


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This Raw has been fucking great. Thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

This raws been decent tonight, I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> There wasn't anything clear. The only thing that was clear was the bullshit coming from the same people every week when it comes to Roman Reigns.
> 
> That's all...


Says the Reigns mark.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

So we're gonna pretend an ambulance match and stretcher match aren't the same thing? Because if not, pretty sure Kane did this on Raw already before, Cole.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Another match???

Really?

Whatever.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They had ambulance matches on Raw before right?? Or is did they mean a first time ambulance match between Bray and Ambrose on Raw?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ambrose to get effectively finished and sent away in an ambulance so they can dig his grave where he gets... :buried


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Incoherent promo time :mark:


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Did Cole jus say this is the first time an ambulance match will be on Raw? They just had one this summer.

And enough of this gimmick bullshit with these guys.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha Ambrose is probably driving.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kinda mean of Wyatt to take the ambulance when Roman Reigns needs it far more.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

BRYAN!!!! :mark:


It's coming!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wyatt can't get out now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry next!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

damn they are going to punk him out to the Acension


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan next


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

The Ascension to attack Bryan.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Please dont be a retirement speech


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey guys I'm back from the Holiday Tour show, and ironically turn to Raw, and see Bray? Wow he's fast lol. And what's this I hear about Cesaro getting mic time?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Not sure, cause I would never catch that pokemon.


I'd trade it for a Magikarp


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow, they brought out R Truth for this one .... gonna be a BIG announcement!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

TOO MANY GIMMICK MATCHES!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Mean tears incoming.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Berlino said:


> This Wyatt and Ambrose shite genuinely bores the shit out of me


Who would have been saying that 12 months ago. when everyone wanted them to feud. Neither are that great in the ring so I don't know why many were expecting classic single matches out of them.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The sirens at the end of Wyatt's spew made me :maury


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Gonna guess its Bryan saying he is going to try another surgery but isn't sure if its going to work.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Welp, this it it. It's over.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Berlino said:


> This Wyatt and Ambrose shite genuinely bores the shit out of me


It was his rocking chair BAH GAWD!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

okay ... breathe. 

and surely a conclusive ambulance match will be the end of it ... please god let it be the end of it.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm enjoying all these backstage segments. We pray they keep this up every week now.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> They had ambulance matches on Raw before right?? Or is did they mean a first time ambulance match between Bray and Ambrose on Raw?


 They have had them before Cole is just a fucking idoit or didn't explain it properly.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just got in. Is this raw worth going back and watching?


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

When was Ambrose's last regular singles match? Anyone?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Incoming Ascension beat down on Bryan.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

VForViper said:


>


Good lord, who let that gorilla out at the zoo.



I'm black btw lol.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It looks like the Ambulance Match will be the last one between the two. Thank goodness.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Am I mistaken or has there not been a single 9.99 Network advertisement?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Arcade said:


> It looks like the Ambulance Match will be the last one between the two. Thank goodness.


It wont


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Just got in. Is this raw worth going back and watching?


yes its been pretty great with no filler at all.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol at UFC PPV commercial during raw.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Just got in. Is this raw worth going back and watching?


Yes.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm real worried. Please don't be a retirement speech. This has actually been a decent Raw so I feel this is gonna be the downer. 

Good to see he's trimmed the beard back though.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Arcade said:


> It looks like the Ambulance Match will be the last one between the two. Thank goodness.


Hey , they might have a buried alive match :vince2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> Am I mistaken or has there not been a single 9.99 Network advertisement?


But oddly enough, I was at the Tour show and the New Day were advertising it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

BryanZiggler said:


> When was Ambrose's last regular singles match? Anyone?


Against Rusev on Smackdown last week.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Just got in. Is this raw worth going back and watching?


Yes


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Just got in. Is this raw worth going back and watching?


It's been a pretty decent show overall. Best in a while IMO.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, here it comes.. I hope it's at least decent news..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> Am I mistaken or has there not been a single 9.99 Network advertisement?


there was one when JBL said why pay 54.99 for the RR PPV when you get get the network for 9.99


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh shit... My heart can't take this.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

He's not going to retire, chill out people. Probably just announcing a return to action and his rumble entry


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OK, here we go.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, at least Marella's party is on Main Event. Thanks for sparing us WWE.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

YES!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Overness just entered RAW.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ascension vs Bryan and a returning C........Kane.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Santino Marella's N.Y.E Party

:cornette


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Shit is hilarious fam.
> 
> Then you got the "you hear his pop?!??! It was mild!"
> 
> Get the fuck out of here :lol :lol :lol: :lol


It was mild.

Do you hear that DB pop? That is a real pop and that is how Reigns fans act like his pops are when they are not even half this.
Reigns gets an average pop and people like you act like its an Austin, Rock and DB like pop.

Reigns doesn't even get a Ziggler like pop.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

D. Bry is just the man. I know it and you know it. Love this guy!!!

:yes


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jarsy1 said:


> Hey , they might have a buried alive match :vince2


No, just a buried match.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Against Rusev on Smackdown last week.


Ahh don't watch Smackdown but jeez having him in a match with Rusev is so dumb. But apart from Smackdown I can't remember the last meaningful singles match he had without a gimmick


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Yes.


Such a refreshing answer.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

You have Daniel Bryan...why would they ever push Reigns to takeover....Jesus Christ


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> Am I mistaken or has there not been a single 9.99 Network advertisement?



Early on they were saying why would you pay $55 for the Rumble on PPV when you could get it on the Network for $9.99


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He gon' retire, get beat down, not retire. Lose in a retirement match.


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

I really hope this are good news

Also lol still over as fuck


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Just got in. Is this raw worth going back and watching?


Totally, been a good ho.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My heart..It's a beating fast.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Please, swerve, please.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOHOO!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

He looks happy, they just said he's back and they're using the hashtag #YESYESYES .

Don't think he's retiring


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Even the deadest crowds cheer for Daniel Bryan


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks like he cleaned himself up a little since the last time we saw him on Raw.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I hope he won't retire but I'm afraid thats what it is


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

AYE AYE AYE


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Fuck fuck fuck I can't man. I can't


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

YUP hes done............


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Yep.... Still over.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shit.. this isn't going in a good direction.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

There goes his in promo yell :eyeroll


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

dont do this, brian.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

I can't even....


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

jeans and shirt look good on him, matches the mic too. 

probably wouldn't look good on me though.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmm.....


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

No fuck...  please don't retire.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ascension incoming in 5 minutes


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Yea he done.

It was nice Bryan, thanks though.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh please no. This has taken a real bad turn.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Then HHH sent Kane after Bryan to end his push immediately.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Yea he done.

It was nice Bryan, thanks though.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Man.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I do think if DB was going to retire he would have shaved his beard


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whoa. DB getting real human here.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

this is heartbreaking.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

TELL ME A LIE


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> Am I mistaken or has there not been a single 9.99 Network advertisement?


'Tis truly a wonderful night.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm gonna cry


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Ugh don't do this to me


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor Daniel.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh yeah put Ziggler over why not


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Fuck. He's gonna retire.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

No! No! No!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bryan is such a worker.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

DLSFKJASLDKFJSDKLFKLSD DANIEL BRYAN IM MARKING OUT


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow. That pop when he said no...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE GOAT IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FUCK THE HATERS.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Daniel Bryan is so corny. I can't deal rn.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

YES DANIEL BRYAN!!!!!!!!!!!! HES WINNING THE RUMBLE!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rumble winner!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Daniel Bryan is going to take his talents to the Royal Rumble.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

YES YES YES


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

YES!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh shit! Get hype D.Bry! RR!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Bruh I'm marking the fuck out and I'm not even a Daniel Bryan fan


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

What a troll :lmao

Glad he is alright


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Yea he done.
> 
> It was nice Bryan, thanks though.




Oh?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Phew


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

DAT OVERNES.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes! :mark:


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

WHAT. DID. I . FUCKING. SAY.

opcorn

OMG IM SO DONE IM NOT EVEN

AND YOU GUYS CRYING AND GETTING ALL EMOTIONAL WHEN YOU KNEW WHAT WAS GOING TO HAPPEN.

GOODBYE DANIEL


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

YES!


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

YES


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Why did they spoil it fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You cunts got worked by another fake retirement speech


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuck yeah!!!! :yes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

He had me going there. Well played Daniel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YES YES YES YES


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank God. I was legit scared he would retire.

:mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Reigns, Bryan is coming for u, *****!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BROCK VS BRYAN

ITS HAPPENING


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome. So fucking happy for him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan not retiring :mj2 :yes


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cried sad tears... then I started crying happy tears.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Reigns or Bryan?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

:YES


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

That Mark Henry.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm not even a Daniel Bryan fan but YES!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh thank FUCK for that.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!

This better mean Brock vs Bryan at WM31!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh thank fuck for that......


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

omfg, the goosebumps. YES YES YES YES YES!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Goddamn little bastard really trolled us.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES . WWE is worth watching again


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

IM MARKING LIKE A LITTLE BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

if they have Reigns win the RR over DB, Reigns will get booed out of the building.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Fuck me. The Goosebumps right now... Just wow.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes, yes, yes !!!!! :mark:


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

RIP Reigns


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YES! THERE'S HOPE THAT REIGNS DOESN'T WIN THE RUMBLE! :mark:


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

See, Roman marks, this is "being over".


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CRYING AND SCREAMING LOL.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Ya'll are a bunch of puppets.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

When he said no I began laughing hysterically of relief.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

awesome news but he needs to shave lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

He has to win it


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

No why??? 









































:troll


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Daniel Bryan is back YES YES YES


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Whew...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So if Bryan's in the Rumble, the crowd are going to shit all over Reigns when he wins


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes he's winning the rumble!! WWE can't tease that and then have Reigns win, they can't.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brock vs Bryan a WM!!!!!!

And Reigns fans that is a pop not the lame reaction that Reigns gets


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm by no means a Bryan mark but god damn you have go give him the rumble win over reigns. Anything different is retarded


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Would have got a bigger pop if it was a surprise


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FUCKING GOAT PROMO! HE PULLED MY HEARTSTRINGS AND THEN GOT ME HYPED! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

They've given up on Reigns!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

YES! 

GOATs gonna GOAT.

I cannot fucking wait to see him overcome the brutal ass whooping by Lesnar to win the title.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE KAZOO IS BACK!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Goddamn little bastard really trolled us.


That he did, and who said he has no mic skills at all?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Weak

Mark Henry did it better


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Oh?


I was hacked.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Nine99 said:


> Daniel Bryan is going to take his talents to the Royal Rumble.


and Tim Duncan would be ready to take him out


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:jose Bryan playing with my emotions.

I can't believe I'm saying this but if he's actually in the Rumble he's got to be winning. It was already iffy for Reigns but if Bryan doesn't win and Reigns does Reigns is going to be eaten alive.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

GOOD GOD BRYAN! YOU ALMOST GAVE ME A HEART ATTACK! SO HAPPY THAT HE'S NOT ONLY NO RETIRING, BUT COMING BACK!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Happy he's okay. :clap


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Not a huge Bryan mark or anything, but man, that was awesome. 

This raises A LOT of questions. Is Bryan winning the rumble? If Bryan and Reigns are the final two, is Reigns going to get booed?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Just glad hes back. Great news. Legit marked out a little.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

YES :mark: YES :mark: YES :mark: YES :mark: YES :mark: YES :mark: YES :mark: YES :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank goodness! Now we could see Bryan win the Rumble instead !


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Ya'll are a bunch of puppets.


Henry, thats you?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Next question is why does Bryan need to fight in the Royal Rumble, isn't he owed a rematch for the title?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The Roman Reigns push we all see coming.

The Dolph Ziggler push we didn't see coming.

The Daniel Bryan return that throws everything off.

Can this turn into one of the most unpredictable Royal Rumbles in WWE history?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm fucking marking out :mark: amazing segment, really thought he was done. Daniel Bryan is back :mark:


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

You smell that Roman marks?


Now that is what a POP smells like.


D-Brian with that 80's Road Warrior like pop.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

THANK GOD. The wwe might actually be saved.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

To all the Reigns marks /bumboys.Now that is is proper crowd pop


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lmbo, edge and Christian are goat


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan vs Brock
Reigns vs Rusev

Raw has been good


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

:lmao @ Edge puppet


And Bryan in the Rumble
:yes :mark: :yes :mark:


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Imagine if it comes down to Bryan and Reigns at the rumble...and Reigns wins...the boos would be uncontrollable


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Ascension


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

No excuse for him not to win the Rumble now.


I just hope Brock doesn't break his neck at Mania.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> BROCK VS BRYAN
> 
> ITS HAPPENING



First thing I thought. They can really sell Brock will end his career out of pure domination.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Miz & Mizdow vs The Ascension


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I would express just how happy I am right now, but i'm still wiping the many, many tears from my eyes.

Damn you, Bryan. Damn you.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Miz and Mizdow bout to get buried by Ascension.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ascension time.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmmm I wonder who they are facing


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YES! MORE MIZDOW!


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

INC ASCENSION


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Yes he's winning the rumble!! WWE can't tease that and then have Reigns win, they can't.


They can't? :vince Are you sure?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I love how neutered they look without their table.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Ya'll are a bunch of puppets.


:yes


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Please don't go away Edge and Christian.

Please stay with us.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Reigns is still winning the Rumble so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

finalnight said:


> Next question is why does Bryan need to fight in the Royal Rumble, isn't he owed a rematch for the title?


He couldn't defend the title, not the same as losing it in a match.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Legion of Doom about to main event Raw on their debut?! Amazing props to NXT stars this Raw Is Win


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Glad to see Bryan got better! Lord knows the shows need his energy and the what he gets out of the crowd.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

WTF They are doing a WWE Rivalries episode for people that are in other companies?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Next question is why does Bryan need to fight in the Royal Rumble, isn't he owed a rematch for the title?


Dat WWE logic


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Puppet H vs. Puppet Edge = More WrestleMania-worthy than any Divas match.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Probably Bryan's best promo. I am going to be at that rumble and he's going to win it. No way they put him in it and not have him win it.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Biggest pop I ever heard. ain't no way, no how anyone can argue that with me.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> Not a huge Bryan mark or anything, but man, that was awesome.
> 
> This raises A LOT of questions. Is Bryan winning the rumble? If Bryan and Reigns are the final two, is Reigns going to get booed?


WWE won't do that Rusev will take out Bryan its the perfect way to get heat on Rusev and setup Rusev vs Bryan at WM31


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Bryan got me like...










Well done.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Daniel Bryan is winning the Rumble. No way WWE would put him in it and not have him win.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

This has been an amazing RAW - best RAW of the year I'd say.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

The Ascension are about to debut.:bryanlol


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Time for the comeback:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> He couldn't defend the title, not the same as losing it in a match.


Now that I think about it, I believe cena promised him a title shot if he ever won the title back...hmmm.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Ascension Vs. Miz and Mizdow!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

THANK YOU SWEET BABY JESUS AND I FEEL LIKE I WAS ON AN EPISODE OF PUNK'D.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Daniel Bryan is winning the Rumble. No way WWE would put him in it and not have him win.


Oh is that right?


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

God damn what a fucking promo. And people have to nerve to even suggest he's ever been anywhere NEAR as bad Reigns?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> TELL ME A LIE


Not quite. lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is in the Rumble :mark:
to make Reigns look strong fpalm

I want to be wrong


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> :jose Bryan playing with my emotions.
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this but if he's actually in the Rumble he's got to be winning. It was already iffy for Reigns but if Bryan doesn't win and Reigns does Reigns is going to be eaten alive.


Oh yes, the backlash Batista got will look like coffee house heckling compared to the hell that will rain down on whoever wins that Rumble not named Byran now.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

And we're getting to see a wrestler wrestle more than once tonight?

What is going on tonight? What kool aid are they sipping and where can they find some more of it?


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Lol, Mizdow. This guy is one of the most wasted talents I ever seen. Poor guy, always cheered him, always saw something in him since he first opened his mouth. I can't wait to see his own Pipebomb in near future.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm so happy right now, so fucking happy. At least the Rumble isn't so predictable anymore.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan vs Lesnar is the only decision. 

Sting/HHH
Reigns/Rusev
Ambrose finally beats Rollins.


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

Fucking Bryan had me biting my nails for a moment. . . marked the fuck out when he said no :mark:


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Daniel Bryan isnt losing at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

finalnight said:


> Now that I think about it, I believe cena promised him a title shot if he ever won the title back...hmmm.


But DB would have to get in line behind whatever they do at Fast Lane and the Royal Rumble winner Reigns. And that's only if Cena wins.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who booked this RAW tonight? It's actually good.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

There will be lots of tears come this Rumble :ti


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Are edge and Christian still meant to have a segment? This ascension thing is going to be a squash isn't it?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm now definately sure HHH locked up Vince's senile ass in the basement and booked the whole thing.

Now, all that is left for us is to hope he forgot where he put the key.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan can promo. Belee dat. He can also dwarf the reactions of the rest of the card. Belee dat again. Man, that was really emotional. I am committing that to my Bryan archives/


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Reigns is still winning the Rumble so don't get your hopes up.


Pretty much this sadly


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Man. Wwe really doesn't want any surprises in the Royal Rumble. First Barrett and now Bryan. I bet Orton is gonna pop up today too.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Why not save it for a surprise at the Rumble?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bryan vs Lesnar is the only decision.
> 
> Sting/HHH
> Reigns/Rusev
> Ambrose finally beats Rollins.


Where does that leave cena


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan seriously had me like this after he said he was returning at the Rumble.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

OH YES!! I was so scared. Thank God he's back!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

How can Bryan NOT win the Rumble?!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they are going to face the ascension

and they look just like demoltion 2.0


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena turns heel soon and brings back authority vs Bryan at Mania?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

You fucking know Cole, YOU FUCKING KNOW WHO IT IS.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't believe NXT stars are getting main events in their debut I love this


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

We've already have _"The Legion of Doom"_ and _"The LOD 2000"_ would this make The Ascension _"LOD 3000"_?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here they come!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Pretty decent theme tbh


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

illuminati confirmed


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Illuminati here yall


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Mizdow vs. The Illuminati


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Illuminati enters the ring.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Have to admit, that's a kickass titantron.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well that's an epic titantron.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That titantron just gave me a seizure.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

That titantron :lol


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. :lmao
Second hand embarrassment.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The amount of fucks not given by the crowd about Ascension is hilarious.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Are they the Rated R version of the Usos?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Legion of Douche.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Conspiracy theorists are going to have a field day with their titantron. :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

0 pop :maury


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Ascension's titantron = Loominarty confirmed!!11!1 :troll


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"oh my"

Cole hyping the debut


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Redzero said:


> Pretty much this sadly



Sadly? There isn't anything sad about it. This is payback for y'all highjacking the RTW last year.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone that didn't see that coming is not very bright, it was one of the most predictable promos I have seen in years. DB winning at rumble? Nope, unfortunately WWE has plans of Roman to win...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Accension with that illuminati symbolism


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

So they're faces?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The only men who could get away with winning the rumble instead of Bryan are Ambrose and Ziggler. Everyone else would be eaten alive, especially Reigns. Although I think Ziggler & Ambrose would both still get some heat.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Who the hell's booking Raw tonight? We've had character development, midcard promos, and the only dumb comedy was by Edge and Christian, who are good at it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ascension be like....


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

MY EPILEPSY!


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

HERE COMES THE AXE, HERE COMES THE SMASHER! lolololol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Glad they kept their current theme.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Conor in the rear


----------



## MisterPriceless (Jan 29, 2013)

Look Ma, it's the Road Warriors on Steroids.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Once Devitt errr Balor and Itami get to the main roster the tag team division might be saved.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Dat heavy metal theme. :homer


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

:lawler "Oh my"


The hype is real for Lawler


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JohnCooley said:


> Reigns is still winning the Rumble so don't get your hopes up.


Reigns wins , Reigns vs Lesnar for the belt

Rusev take out Bryan and Ziggler the heat on Rusev, also set up Rusev vs Bryan at WM 31 

^^ WWE just put over two young talent at the rumble


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Welp, at least there's an NXT chant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are these guys a comedy gimmick or something?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

So what % of people in that crowd actually watch NXT?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> Who the hell's booking Raw tonight? We've had character development, midcard promos, and the only dumb comedy was by Edge and Christian, who are good at it.


Certainly NOT Vince.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Are they good? Not watched nxt so never see them. They've come out to crickets.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

That face paint is so fucking ridiculous

Supposedly tough big guys wearing that


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Is it not a big problematic for them to be beating up on Mizdow since the crowd loves him so much? Are these guys face or heel? This is kinda weird, I dunno lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOD chants. They're done.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha they put in. Mizdow first so he doesn't get We Want Mizdow chants.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Was that an LOD chant ?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

LOD! LOD! LOD! I mean NXT NXT NXT!


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Who the hell are these LOD rejects fpalm?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why put a debuting face team against Mizdow?

Where are the Rhodes Brothers?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> "oh my"
> 
> Cole hyping the debut


:cole

And here's his spot calling.

And Mizdow!!

Oh, Connor!

Annnnnnnd Victor!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

And Mizdow regains ultimate jobber status...


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Finally a new tag team.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Mizdow about to break up?

:mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What a Rush :aj3


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That's some controversial symbolism they got goin' on there :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah. It's going to be a struggle.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Two losses in one night lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

These schmucks are boring. Their theme is cool though.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

The Ascension is going to flop big time with this out of date LOD rip off gimmick.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Another CFO$ theme that sounds the same as the others.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Miz's pouty face. :lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

You couldn't have thrown fucking Los Matadores at them instead?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Good for Bryan bad for Roman Reigns. He is going to get the Batista treatment. It's a weird position to be in because from casual standpoint, it is not believable for Bryan to beat Lesnar. If I was WWE, I would have made this announcement in February or after the Rumble. They booked themselves in a corner and their boy is going crack before he even gets started.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and no fucks given
the ascension wishes they were back in NXT lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Reigns wins , Reigns vs Lesnar for the belt
> 
> Rusev take out Bryan and Ziggler the heat on Rusev, also set up Rusev vs Bryan at WM 31
> 
> ^^ WWE just put over two young talent at the rumble


Who does Cena face at Mania then? Only person left would be Rollins...again.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

oh..


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

The Ascension is freaking terrible


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I guess the Usos are just keeping the belt warm for these guys.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

MisterPriceless said:


> Look Ma, it's the Road Warriors on Steroids.


The Road Warriors were the Road Warriors on Steroids.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here comes the Orton return


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Reigns wins , Reigns vs Lesnar for the belt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I 100% see this happening.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

these guys suck ut


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

.......uhhhh.

My reaction of Ascension.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Are they heels or faces?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Has there ever been a successful debut from an NXT wrestler besides paige? 


I mean at least it wasn't as bad as Rose or Bo Dallas.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Ascension has RISEN!


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Renee needs the dick, I volunteer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This Cutting Edge Peep Show gonna be sick.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn Renee would anyone get with her?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena and Orton vs Show and Rollins. Next week's main event.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This Raw has been really fun. Let's hope 2015 will be like this every Monday.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Miz's pouty face. :lol


He looked legit fucking sad


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

The Ascension :eyeroll


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a pretty poor match, that finisher looked weak.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Renee, that dress doesn't help your complexion.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:vince3 Goddamit! No matter how much I try to bury Damien Sandow, the crowd still likes him!

:HHH2 We could always completely bury him by making him and Miz lose the tag belts back to The Usos, and then jobbing them out to The Ascension both on the same night.

:vince2 Yes, yes...I like the sound of that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ascension... so what's the hype for these guys again? That sucked and it was all them. Don't know if they're face or heel either. Them going over Mizdow like that and attacking him as he was getting in the ring has to mean they're heels.

Also, them jobbing out Mizdow already? Based off Miz's reaction, guess they're gonna do Sandow vs. Miz before Mania after all.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

With Lesnar leaving, if I'm running a business, there's no way I don't get a Reigns win over Lesnar.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:tucky

Dear lord, please let Orton return tonight or I swear to the highest heavens.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Renee's face is just begging for a facial. God damn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Where does that leave cena


Ziggler. Cena brings back the authority. Or Ryback.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Damn Renee would anyone get with her?


Ambrose has already beaten us all to it


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Has booking made some major turnaround, or are they just pulling out all the stops for this Raw and not worrying about anything exciting for the next 3 Raw's before RR?

I mean, a lesnar appearance, Barrett's return, DB's return.... Next thing you know Orton will return during this segment with Rollins


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Kind of sad seeing Ricardo Rodriguez's creation that he got kicked out of be there on Raw while he got fired.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Renee's face is just begging for a facial. God damn.


Lol christ you kids on here are deprived.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Are they hinting at a Seth Rollins cash in or Orton return?


----------



## You Know It (Apr 1, 2012)

Dangit, Ascension's debut was the low point for me this week.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

anyone sensing a swerve and somehow Rollins cashes in tonight?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


>


Loved this song when I was younger :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan/Lesnar
Sting/HHH
Reigns/Rusev
Ambrose/Rollins
Orton/Wyatt
Cena/Ziggler

My Mania prediction


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Lol The Ascension with a Illuminati gimmick.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Damn Renee would anyone get with her?




i wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers. >


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Medicaid said:


> Has there ever been a successful debut from an NXT wrestler besides paige?
> 
> 
> I mean at least it wasn't as bad as Rose or Bo Dallas.


The Shield were from NXT. As in, the 3 of them were in NXT, but not together as the Shield.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

You Know It said:


> Dangit, Ascension's debut was the low point for me this week.


Easily


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The WWE Championship and the MITB Briefcase in the same ring...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Lol christ you kids on here are deprived.


I'm engaged, bro. Hardly deprived. Nothing wrong with pointing out a nice looking chick.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rollins is going to do a fail cash-in


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:woah let's not have Lesnar appear too many times. We don't want him to over-work and get tired


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Damn Renee would anyone get with her?


is this a new meme


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Renee's face is just begging for a facial. God damn.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Damn Renee would anyone get with her?


Think you got beaten to it, so:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't like Ascension's finishing move.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

If Ambrose doesn't win this ambulance match.....


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

so sick of bray/ambrose

fuck


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

So, that was The Ascention, huh?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Seriously, they're still continuing this Ambrose/Wyatt shit. fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus another gimmick match between those two? Fuck me sideways. It got old the first 500 times.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

donne said:


> anyone sensing a swerve and somehow Rollins cashes in tonight?


That would certainly be ideal and get Lesnar out from somewhere he no longer wishes to be.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> The Shield were from NXT. As in, the 3 of them were in NXT, but not together as the Shield.


 tbf I don't think Ambrose ever was, he was in FCW and then when NXT started I don't think he ever appeared on it so he was just kinda doing nothing but live events until The Shield debut.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The Ascension are fine. It's the crowd that has a problem.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

How the mighty have fallen, Edge and Christian.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Rollins with a successful cash in tonight calling it


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

General Zod 2000


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Everybody has a fucking in-ring chat show


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

General Zod 2000. :hayden3 :clap


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Edge and Christian :lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

For the record, even if this goes badly, it's been an enjoyable Raw.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God either this crowd is awful or their mics are out.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow that line got no Pop fpalm.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

No, it does smell like that. Not awesomeness.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

If they just recycle last year's road to WM/WM finish, I'm done with WWE (and by "done" I mean I'll just be really mad and complain about it online)


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Man... I feel sorry for Conor.. or Konnor... whichever his name is spelled now. All that time in developmental and THAT is the result. The Ascension for me were more interesting before they changed their look and stuff. The dark, demented, undertaker-ish style was better than this version of the road warriors.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why would he cash in? Aren't Rollins, Heyman and Brock on the same side now?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

He even provided the champagne, what a gent


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

magictrevor said:


> Are they good? Not watched nxt so never see them. They've come out to crickets.


No they are not. They are keeping the real talent, Zayn, Balor, Owens, Itami, down there.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

This crowd kinda hurt the show. Great show. Crap crowd. Why are they dead?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

RDEvans said:


> The Ascension is going to flop big time with this out of date LOD rip off gimmick.


You guys never get anything right!! THey weren't ripping off the LOD...They were ripping off LOD AND the first ones to rip off LOD, Demolition.

Get it right!,lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

WE WANT CASH IN!
Clap clap clap clap clap
WE WANT CASH IN!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

No fucks given by this crowd.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

sucks they wasted one of the best Raw's of the year on a horrible crowd


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> God either this crowd is awful or their mics are out.


DB got a pretty loud pop


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Orton to fuck Rollins cash-in up.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Is it me or has Seth Rollins been walking with a limp for the past few weeks?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Damn Renee would anyone get with her?


Fuck yes.

And Edge and Christian omg :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why is Christian so corny fpalm


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

This show should've been at Madison Square Garden or UK.

These hoes don't appreciate shit.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> I don't like Ascension's finishing move.


I dont like Ascension full stop


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Why is Christian so corny fpalm


Why do you bitch so much :crying:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I love what Rollins is doing here.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ProtoKall said:


> This crowd kinda hurt the show. Great show. Crap crowd. Why are they dead?


It's Washington, DC is why. They're used to presidential and congressional bullshit, not quality shows.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

finalnight said:


> God either this crowd is awful or their mics are out.


D Bryan got a massive pop.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

If Rollins does happen to successfully cash in tonight, that'd mean cena would more than likely go over at the rumble- which is something that shouldn't happen. I feel like it'll halt Seth's heel momentum. You know how well cena elevates everyone


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> You guys never get anything right!! THey weren't ripping off the LOD...They were ripping off LOD AND the first ones to rip off LOD, Demolition.
> 
> Get it right!,lol


Demolition were not that similar ago LOD/RW.

Demolition always put on much better matches. As great as LOD/RW were they always put on the same match every night where as demolition always changed it up an were better wrestlers.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

"It just rolls of the tongue"

God how i miss Edges awesomeness.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

This sucks. Stop giving Rollins the mic if he has nothing to say?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins getting super comfortable on the mic it's great to see him progress I'm really enjoying this


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Panzer said:


> The Ascension are fine. It's the crowd that has a problem.


Indeed, this crowd is the worst i have seen, you can even hear a single kid on the top at the nosebleed section screaming.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> It's Washington, DC is why. They're used to presidential and congressional bullshit, not quality shows.



This is a quality show?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JohnCooley said:


> This is a quality show?


Yes.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol Future of WWE. HA! WWE has no future.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth Rollins da G.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

brxd said:


> This sucks. Stop giving Rollins the mic if he has nothing to say?


This is gold what are you talking about


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Natsuke said:


> Is it me or has Seth Rollins been walking with a limp for the past few weeks?


Yup, I believe so.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

looper007 said:


> D Bryan got a massive pop.


GOAT gonna GOAT.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

so Lesnar isn't an option for best year? lol, i agree E and C.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

IT's better than usual


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Rollins' blond patches need Jamaican Black Castor Oil : (


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Slick :maury


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth Rollins shouldn't be talking this much.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Failed cash in coming up.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm kinda excited. Are we getting something big here?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Just noticed Rollins is in the same ring with the original Mr. MITB

Cash in tonight :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Is Rollins forgettin' his lines? :lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Edge and Christian have always been those guys who tried to be cool and became cheesy cool.

They are just hella cheesy and it makes me laugh lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

magictrevor said:


> That was a pretty poor match, that finisher looked weak.


Discount Doomsday Device


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

AND there goes the segment.......


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Where's his nappy?


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

Love when the heels get all buddy buddy lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> I don't like Ascension's finishing move.


It was awesome in 1996.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> I'm kinda excited. Are we getting something big here?


Never mind just the Big Show.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nine99 said:


> I'm kinda excited. Are we getting something big here?


Yeah The Big Show lmao.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Everyone thinking he's gonna cash in on lesnar tonight lol


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

The ring's not gonna handle all these big men (cept Cena) at once.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Here he comes, the one-night IWC hero, Big Show


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep. This raw is getting a 15 min OT.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please don't fail a cash in. He'll be nothing without the case.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

VForViper said:


> Yup, I believe so.


Da Goat selling dat hurtness like a goat. :rollins


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

god damn it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This segment is has just turned to shit.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

An hour ago ya'll liked the big show :maury


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Edge and Christian's dated humor is painful to listen to


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

He's cashing-in now for sure.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Seth gonna poison Brock with the champagne


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big Show helps Rollins fail in a cash in would suck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins is gonna cash in on Lesnar.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

In before Orton.....


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Cue Lesnar?.....


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Remember when Edge & Big Show used to feud in a love triangle involving vickie Guerrero?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Algernon said:


> Edge and Christian's dated humor is painful to listen to


I find them hilarious.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

No seth, if cena doesn't want to come, let's not ruin the moment.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Orton


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

So much for the Edge comparisons :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What kind of a face doesn't turn up when invited?

Also, live sex celebration reference


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lesnar and Cena won't come out. They are setting up Orton's return.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Edge hits his spear and adds his name in the rumble.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

This crowd fucking sucks. Could hear a pin drop.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lets go Orton


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This segment's getting awkward.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Edge saying he got no charisma


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> What kind of a face doesn't turn up when invited?
> 
> Also, live sex celebration reference


the same face who doesn't show up with his friends or teammates are getting beat down by a heel.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Seth gonna poison Brock with the champagne


Hahahahahaah


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn older talents shouldn't be burying the new guys like that. Especially when it's the truth. It's what the casuals are thinking anyway.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:hmm: what does Rollins want? Cena's wrist bands?


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

I love Rollins, but his voice sounds like a moody emo teenager


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins, tonight's RAW has been great, so why do you wanna ruin it by having John Boy come out here? :aries2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> An hour ago ya'll liked the big show :maury


Please shove the laughing gif..jesus that's dated.

No, we liked him on the mic, not his fat ass in the ring.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Que in Orton!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And christian has another concussion.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

ONE MORE SPEAR EDGE :mark:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

GET OUT OF THERE EDGE!!!

CUE ORTON.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins doin GOAT things


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I hear voices in my head.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

SETH ROLLINS EVERYONE :clap


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

Now this is some heel shit baby!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cena never helps anyone :lol:


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Seth gonna poison Brock with the champagne


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Rated RKO!!!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

did i hear orton return?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

They still find a way to make Christian look like a geek. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It is so convenient that Cena & Edge became buddies tonight, just in time to give Cena a reason to play hero here.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

As if we expect someone to actually attack edge potentially killing him...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Cena


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> This crowd fucking sucks. Could hear a pin drop.


Where are the moments for reaction?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Like the woman said Raws ago..... 

"Think about the children!?"


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cena was taking a shit. :lmao


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Authority reinstated?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Seth is really coming into his own a a heel!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena overcoming his tshirt


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wait, so what does he want? I don't get it

Come out to the ring! NO, don't get in the ring!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who would've thought that Tyler Black who couldn't put two words together would be this amazing? Fuck.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Come on, RKOOUTTANOWHERE!! :rko2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What the fuck is this? ISIS?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

A Heel is actually allowed to act like a heel? Well I'll be fucked


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

NEWSFLASH. HEELS DOING HEEL THINGS!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is some really dark shit. Holy fuck.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Stupid


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I love when Rollins is so assertive.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ROLLINS IS FUCKING GOLD


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

C'mon Orton


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

What does Rollins actually want? :lol:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reinstating beetlejuice, I mean HHH.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so Rollins would be willing to go to jail? lol
stupid wWE writing


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena doesn't give a crap about being a dad himself. Why would he care if somebody else needed to be a dad? lol.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So this, this is how the Authority comes back?

fpalm


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Seth is really coming into his own a a heel!


He's getting super comfortable on the mic and progressing light years its really awesome to see and watch in front of our own eyes


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

HERE HE COMES TO SAVE THE DAY!!!! fpalm


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

RatedRKO reunion!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This has gone on too long.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy shit, Rollins is doing amazing tonight.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Seth is really coming into his own a a heel!



No he isn't. He's just Coward Heel #3157


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

GOD DAMNIT JAWN.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I respect Rollins' mic and ring work but he doesn't need 3 or 4 lackeys to get his point across. Takes away a little bit of credibility.

All these "John's", Rollin has been watching The T-1000 from Terminator 2


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Man this is dragging out


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Great that Cena stopped running before Rollins told him too


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is Christian dead?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like Vince had to tell the commentators to clarify he's talking about The Authority.

Because I completely forgot, haha.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

This is kinda funny, actually. The crowd's dead as hell.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Big Show is due for a face turn here...


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol how is Christian still down?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rollins is GOATING it up right now as a heel. Props to him.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Cole just had to explain what Rollins wanted lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This is dragging.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Seriously who the hell is booking this show? heels doing actual heel shit wow.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Seth's heel work is fucking good.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, Seth is making me a believer now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is a good heel moment


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

If he says "John" one more time... :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Lol how is Christian still down?


Concussed.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

John Cena does not care about that man, Seth.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Rollins doing pretty good


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Awww shiiiiit, we're over the time limit so you know it's about to be a good ending :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Back comes HHH & Steph


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

MotherFucking Seth Rollins>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Is big show getting tired of kneeling?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate the way Cena looks out in the crowd.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth is the fucking future!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This is some Homeland shit. Edge=Saul.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is such a bad actor


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Pretty sure Christian should be OK now. He only took a shot to the gut :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

#HostageNegotiations .


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Awesome heel work Seth


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

The crowd just realised the whole point of the segment


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Ugh. Triple H and Steph will be back next week.

Fuck fuckity fuck fuck fuck!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This entire Raw......good stuff.....


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

A good crowd would have helped this segment so much


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

"This is intense, get a grip JAWN".


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins is getting all Triple H when he is hollering


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why did raw have to end this shitty
it was doing so good


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So where did Christian go?
Rollins sure does like John's name. 

Why can't Cena just say okay. Is this bitch that selfish?
Yes.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:mark:

:rollins


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Who ever doubted Seth Rollins


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So if Cena agrees to do it and Seth lets Edge go....

Uh, is Cena legally bound by his word? Shouldn't that shit be in writing?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

BORK LASER.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

This is pretty dark.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Edge is going to explode into a million pieces


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

This is fucking brilliant.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

A legit heel moment to finisht the year. Sweet.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And they're back.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Please leave the Authority out of this. Imagine if Seth was doing this for something that actually had meaning.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

There you go


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

This segment is terrible.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

YES! HHH IS BACK!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dang.... Solid Raw


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goddamn! This is what HEELS DO!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

AND THERE GOES CENA'S HEEL TURN...........


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena to bring the Authority back only for Rollins to curb stomp Edge anyways.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Sting vs. Triple H has been set up.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This crowd


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Well there it is...


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The Authority is back bay bay!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow. Really?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

This segment is awful, Rollins is alright but everything else to do with it is terrible. Raw tonight has been good and bringing the authority back will make things stale again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That voice :lmao
Troll Rollins is the best Rollins :lmao

:lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"IMMA KILL HIM ANYWAY" :duck


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins Gonna Slate!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh great. 2015 will look a lot like 2014 now. 

The saving grace of this is Seth Rollins being fucking awesome.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Seth is too good at being bad


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I fucking love Rollins


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Christian is dead or something.

"I'm gonna kill him anyway"

Let me add Seth to my sig right now.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Rollins is the motherfucking future! Give that man the belt NOW!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Should have let the curb stomp happen.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sigh. Another extension of the too long running story line of the authority.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Seth is an excellent heel.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Seth Trollins FTW. :troll :dance


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

"I'm gonna kill him anyway" I don't think being a wrestler gives you the ability to kill anyone when ever you want lol.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Who cares about Christian, why would Cena care? Makes no sense.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Seth Rollins future endevored for saying he was going to KILL Edge


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rollins is a monster.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao so nonchalant about it "I'm going to kill him anyway"


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

It's Adam Cole!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is Christian still on the floor this whole time?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

IM GOING TO KILL HIM ANYWAY

Seriously just cracked up


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Soooo I guess lesnar went to the local steakhouse already


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

Welcome back Authority! Thanks JAWN!


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Rollins is my new favourite wrestler


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

No Orton? fpalm


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RESPECT MY AUTHORITAH!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

And now, I officially deem Seth Rollins as the true future of the WWE.

That was intense heelwork. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now curbstomp Show. Who invited him?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, that's some legit heel work.

:rollins2


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Seth with his Heath Slater tribute


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Steph back on TV :banderas


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A damn shame, yet another wasted RKO return opportunity.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"I'm going to kill him anyway"

Fuck, I really feel he's stepped up AGAIN tonight. Give this guy the title already.


----------



## You Know It (Apr 1, 2012)

That was pretty intense.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

MONDAY. NIGHT. ROLLINS.

That's showmanship there BAY-BAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Whoever mentioned Seth limping...yeah, you got a point there. Scares me when they wrestle hurt.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

"I'm gonna kill him anyway".

Fucking love Seth.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus that was some heavy shit right there.

"I'm gonna kill him anyway." was such a badass line :lol


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

2016 cole? Did you just say that?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Where the hell is Christian?

Surely he could've helped Cena?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

No brock no orton? Damn


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

can't the WWE drag out a storyline for more than a month FFS
they have to rush everything UGH


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

This raw? Not bad bama


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

lol guess HHH and Stephanie just wanted the holidays off


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap I loved it. Especially Rollins "I'm gonna kill him anyway" :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Again... WHAT does booking have left for the pre-rumble Raw's after tonight?!


1. lesnar appearance
2. DB return
3. Barrett return
4. Ascension debut
5. Authority reinstated


I guess Orton's return :shrug


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I guess HHH and Steph are back next week?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

FUCKING JBL :lol :lol :lol


OH HERE IS BORK


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

that was an awful end to raw. We wanted Lesnar/Orton not the authority.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

As anti-climactic as I expected


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

If Cena was able to get in there quick enough to stop him from curbstomping Edge anyway, why didn't he just do that to begin with?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

That segment was good in concept, but dragged a little too much.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

They seriously pay Lesnar that much to come on for 5 minutes at best?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Rollins just had one of the darkest moments a heel has done in years


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Great RAW ! This has to be leading to Sting, I very impressed with this RAW, very entertaining


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

should there have been a contract signing or something, I mean Cena could say he was just playing, and since Rollins was going ahead with his plans anyways, that the athourity is not allowed to come back. Not sure If I'm making sense, this was a very confusing segment, like it was all comedy, then it got very serious, and now it's just goodnight!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins work as a heel is outstanding, that was brilliant stuff!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasss


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

That was quick!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Whoever was backstage, should do RAW allot more often because this was a more than decent RAW, except for the horrible Washington crowd. I was actually glued to my screen with that segment with the Edge hostage situation. XD


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TRIPS~!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear if that talentless Samoan Silky gets that title before Rollins.


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great segment to end the show, but my interest in next week just went down the toilet. Authority is beyond stale.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins is the fucking man!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

They're here :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Back bitches :trips


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS DA GOAT

:mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Amazing heel work from Rollins.

Really not looking forward to the Authority coming back, though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2 :lmao :lmao I can't wait for next week


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This is actually a real GOAT moment.


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

Welcome back sexy Steph and Triple H!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE KING IS BACK!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Haitch is baccccckkkkkkkkk.

All Hail Thee :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

GOAT Return!


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

HHH boring....


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Seriously though, who booked raw? This was actually pretty good


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

We don't have to wait for next week they here


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

I wonder how much Brock got paid for doing fuck all tonight


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*looking through the newspapers for a game on Next Monday* 

I got to find something to replace MNF. Raw continuing to be terrible again..... Ooo Basekball. Nice who playing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol, thought they were supposed to be at WWE HQ?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

thought HHH and Steph were working in the office back in Stamford. unk2


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Just feels like the last 3 months meant nothing now with them returning, surely they could of had a fresher way to start the new year.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Authority are going to give Bryan the #1 entry number in the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

YAWN


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So... Cena just needed to say "The authority is back" and is done? No contract? No nothing? :maury

Well, at least was a very heel segment.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

....The odds are stacked against Cena more than ever before. The Authority are aligned with Heyman and Lesnar.

He's fucking winning at the Rumble.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Serious heel-age up there on the stage


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

I cant wait for the stinger


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ohhh man this is great, and the bitching on here is only going to make it better.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That's not something Steve Austin would have done. I miss the days of a badass face of the company.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Best Raw in a long time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The shovels are back.


----------



## MisterPriceless (Jan 29, 2013)

So much for Orton coming back...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Awesome RAW.

Too bad Orton didn't show up.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

dgaf i loved it


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Lulz @ Brock just standing by the side like a random jobber.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lol HHH. That was a good raw!


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

And they just happened to be backstage all the time? :maury


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Authority are going to give Bryan the #1 entry number in the Royal Rumble.


Then goes on to win


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is like when they brought punk back too fast in 2011.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Your fucking joking me?

I can't stand the Authority and after one month they are back already? fpalm


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

I have a feeling Bryan still loses the rumble...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Well that was a looong segmnet
Makes Brock look like a prop 
Meh

Best part was Rollins saying "im gonna kill him"

4/10

LAST RAW PPL SEE YA NEXT YEAR


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:brock $5 million dollars.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Now curbstomp Show. Who invited him?


I think was meant to invite him but he said Brock Lesnar instead.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

A few final thoughts

Where the fuck is a Randy Orton? 

Great to see heels actually being heels, when was the last time we had a segment like that? 

JBL is worse than King, there I said it.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

once again the authority on WWE!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

best raw in a long time


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

First Raw I've watched since August. Did not disappoint.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Just feels like the last 3 months meant nothing now with them returning, surely they could of had a fresher way to start the new year.


3?

They've only been gone a month.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Ohhh man this is great, and the bitching on here is only going to make it better.


What bitching? Bryan winning the Rumble, HHH is back, roster stacked again, Rollins is the Man.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking missed them.


----------



## Captain Crosscheck (Jul 7, 2014)

How disappointing.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What was the point of the survivor series then


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

(Speaking in kayfabe...)

This is where John Cena would get a lawyer to argue that because he was under duress, his agreement to bring back The Authority is voidable.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> That's not something Steve Austin would have done. I miss the days of a badass face of the company.


Austin would've appeared with a fucking zambooni :austin


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> Your fucking joking me?
> 
> I can't stand the Authority and after one month they are back already? fpalm


Mad, kid?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Another year of the Authority


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

daulten780 said:


> Seriously though, who booked raw? This was actually pretty good


Seeing HHH came out again, it had to be him, he had to have a bigger hand in tonight's RAW, maybe they had a talk with Vince on what has been dragging RAW down all these months. We had promo's from Ryback and Cesaro, we actually had CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT for wrestlers not in the top!


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

10/10 raw


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Orton coming out and giving everyone an RKO is how it should have ended.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DId they actually let Seth Rollins look conniving and devious and intelligent and a little dangerous? Did that really happen? Did they tie Vince up and lock him in a closet?!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I _loved_ that fucking segment. Damn it was awesome. Obviously it's leading to Sting appearing and setting up a match with Triple H. 

Really dark heel work from Seth, too. We don't see enough of that shit these days and it was great. The Facebook fans and soccer Mom's are gonna lose their shit :lol.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why can't they book Rollins like that every week? That was some pretty evil shit he pulled


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Dat RAW though best in a long time


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Seth Rollins is AMAZING. Daniel Bryan is back. Shit 2015 actually looks pretty bright.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Surprised there was no Orton return there at the end.

Anyways, what a fucking awesome RAW. :clap :clap


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The king of kings is back :trips5

I liked the show this week a lot and the ending was great, didn't expect that :sansa


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


*YEP!*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That Raw was very entertaining, except that main-event segment that dragged too long.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> What was the point of the survivor series then


for another epic Big Show heel turn.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Weren't there reports that they wanted to start a big angle next week, maybe HHH starts his program with Sting since they brought him back tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

rollinsrollins:rollins
rollinsrollins:rollins
rollinsrollins:rollins
rollinsrollins:rollins
rollinsrollins:rollins


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*No Orton again.
:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I almost didn't tune in tonight but I'm glad I did. That was actually a great show. Some good matches, midcarders were given promo time, really no bad segments or filler... that was a great show.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

SETH ROLLINS IS DA FUCKING GOAT. :rollins.

Amazing RAW 20/10


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

One of the best RAW in awhile with great segments AND matches. No Adam Rose or Bunny and a brilliant fucking ending. Dat heel work. :sodone:rollins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rollins reminds me of legacy randy Orton. Kissing steph, punting Vince, etc.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:bow

I was pissed at Orton not being back but Seth :clap My god, what a good man. I think I just got turned on. 

:Westbrook:grrrroud:rollins

I told you, one day Raw would be great again. I've sat through all the shit Raw's and I was awarded this, hallelujah. :tucky


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Back bitches :trips


:brock4


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Again... WHAT does booking have left for the pre-rumble Raw's after tonight?!
> 
> 
> 1. lesnar appearance
> ...


IM my opinion, Rumble and Mania are the huge and always most interesting ppvs. I really don't feel they need to put so much effort building up the storylines for them, the spectacles are just great themselves. The only rumble i was bored with was where Punk/Rock headlined, because the match wasn't booked properly. Seems like so many of the ppvs this year had these tremendous builds and didn't deliver, with the exception of Mania. 

So these raws may suck, but the ppvs from Rumble to Mania willl make up for it, no need for any surprises until May. 

I'm personally will only watch raw 9pm-11:15pm, no smackdown, main event for a while.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Daniel Bryan vs The Authority II

YES! YES! YES!

Basically have The Authority make Daniel Bryan #1 in the Rumble, Daniel Bryan wins and overcomes The Authority at Wrestlemania again.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Annoyed at the Authority being back but was the best Raw in fucking months.

Can see this setting up plenty of storylines leading into Mania plus Bryan is back, hopefully it kicks on from here.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

The GOAT Power Couple is BACK baby! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ah well. Was definitely a good show though, plenty of good promos from up and comers (although Cesaro got buried) and actual storytelling segments.
*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> DId they actually let Seth Rollins look conniving and devious and intelligent and a little dangerous? Did that really happen? Did they tie Vince up and lock him in a closet?!


I think so, this is like Raw from an alternate universe where they tried to put out a minimum acceptable and entertaining product for a full 3 hours.. I don't remember walking through any bright flashes of light today, but it does show a bit of hope for the road to Wrestlemania this year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raw was a lot better than usual, but lol at the Authority being back already after only one month. Basically rendered Survivor Series a waste of time. Oh well, I'm still hyped for 2015 now all of a sudden because of :bryan2.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Lack of Paige, but very good Raw nonetheless. Very surprised, actually.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Where the fuck is Orton.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Next week: The Vigilante Strikes Back


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Then goes on to win


Well....let's hope so


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I can just see it now:

"i thot dis was supposed to be PG! me and my son wont be watchin agen!"


----------



## You Know It (Apr 1, 2012)

What was the point of bringing back Sting?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I swear if that talentless Samoan Silky gets that title before Rollins.
> 
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


*DEAL WITH IT!*

I still luv you tho, boo. [insert hearts awl ova da place]


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Nice heel work from Rollins. Really wish they would've given him a chance to shine on his own merits, rather than strapping the dead weight of the Authority to his back. Really not looking forward to seeing them again.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Was a good Raw for a change. Great Tag Title match. Harper-Swagger randomly got 10 minutes to work with, Nikki Bella got to win a match for a change.

But dear god that final segment was bad. Seth Rollins was so cringe inducingly awful. Normally the guys fed some good lines, but that was just flat out bad. Not to mention it completely undoes the Survivor Series result, and Brock looks like a chump (again) just coming out and standing to the side for no reason.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Nose Knows He Would Be Back Tonight :trips2


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Troll-ple H is back! Time to get turnt up!


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

You Know It said:


> What was the point of bringing back Sting?


What's the point of anything? Stipulations mean nothing in wrestling now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I for one am glad HHH is back. He is very good on the mic and I was getting tired of guest GM thing.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

You guys remember when the anonymous Raw GM came back? Good times.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Really good RAW to end such a terrible year.


The ending was really great. Seth Rollins has become such an absolutely brilliant talent. His in-ring skill was amazing already, now with character perfect mic work. Just a wonder to watch.

Daniel Bryan segment... Still have goosebumps. The crowd was so into it, and Bryan's emotions really got to me. I'm incredibly pumped for the Royal Rumble! Even if Roman is getting victory, Imma MARK like a little child when Flight of Valkeries hits after that countdown.

Speaking of Roman, solid match tonight. Was really impressed, with Big Show on commentary helping out a ton. Really helped balance entertainment from him and the sheer stupidity from the other two by being vocal, consistent, and actually into and calling the match - and as a heel. The only thing that bothered me is when Roman randomly decided to lay flat and take a rest after he did his powerslam... Really odd choice there. Other than that I enjoyed that match!

Ziggler and Rusev brought out some real good wrestling in the title vs title match; though the ending was meh. Swagger vs Harper was hell of a watch too. Glad it wasn't a straight up job for Swagger. Guy is way too talented, and still way too over to be a jobber.

BNB returned. I'm pumped. Cesaro... Nice knowing ya buddy. fpalm

Real _bleh_ tonight was the random title hop for the Usos. Seriously could not care less of a title right now. I think everyone feels the same at this point. At least the Ascension debut made up for that nonsense.

Fun stuff. Glad I decided to watch tonight. Edge & Christian were a _*awesome*_ hosts!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I enjoyed this RAW. The execution of the final segment was brilliant and intense. Seth Rollins is just a perfect heel. However I am not a fan of The Authority being back. Certainly not so soon. It takes away a lot of meaning from Survivior Series. And is essentially taking a step back.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Big Show only wants the Authority back so that he can turn on them and turn face for the 14356th time for no good reason. lol

Cena could have just avoided allowing the Authority to return by spearing Rollins to stop the curb stop the first time.

Overall RAW was alright. With Daniel Bryan back and the RTWM starting up soon, RAW may be watchable again. 

It doesn't look good for the Ascension in my opinion. They are gonna bomb faster than The New Day.

I'm done with Barrett. Nothing interesting about him anymore and its only time until he gets hurt again. Cesaro should have gone over in that match.

I fear that this Miz vs. Mizdow feud that may happen will only be used as a way to put Miz over and hurt Sandow.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

"I'm gonna kill him anyways" God I was hoping he was going to curbstomp Edge. Rollins was great as the head chief. Was convincing imo. like I had no doubt he was going to do what he said he was going to do.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock appearance wasn't needed at all. Waste of money. He probably got paid a quarter of a million dollars for that appearance just to sit there a smile.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Best Raw in a while. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Like I said last week, I guess Rollins actually took advantage of being in a group with someone like Cracky Tales :ambrose and improved his mic skills.
This is not the same guy I watched in ROH. At all.
Homeboy is a star.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That Raw was 9/10. Great show and probably best for many many months. I usually find myself waiting for Raw to finish, not tonight though.

If Orton returned and attacked Rollins then it would be 10/10 but hey, I'm not complaining. 

Hopefully this is the standard set for 2015.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

You Know It said:


> What was the point of bringing back Sting?


That is a dumb question he came back to get rid of the Authority and make a statement that he is on WWE. Don't you get it the Authority being back simply gives him an incentive to come back again.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad to see the Stephanie McMahon a.k.a the Supreme Goddess of the WWE back.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:trips should have walked out with the NXT talent like some pretentious, smug, BOSS.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I thoroughly enjoyed Raw tonight, with the exception of that last part. The Cutting Edge Peep Show thing should've been much earlier. Seth continues to not impress me on the mic. It's weird, there are times he's really very good and others when he just doesn't quite make it work. Tonight was definitely one of the latter. If JBL hadn't mentioned the authority halfway thru Seth screaming about something he wanted I would've never remembered what the hell he was even talking about. 

And I REALLY hope there's a way out of bringing them back this quickly. Cause it's a HUGE mistake. The show has been infinitely better without having them monopolize the show every week.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> Weren't there reports that they wanted to start a big angle next week, maybe HHH starts his program with Sting since they brought him back tonight.


Yeah The first Raw of January is always big to start off the Road to Wrestlemania.

Im thinking next week is the start of HHH vs Sting and The return of Orton.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Christian must of took the worst liver shot ever lol, he was laying beside the ring for like 20 minutes.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Also, HHH vs Sting at 'Mania imo.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Give :rollins Punk's title record Vince! Bryan beats Lesnar, Rollins cash in on Bryan, make him chase. Rollins vs Bryan at Summerslam.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Jules Winnfield said:


> 3?
> 
> They've only been gone a month.


Yeah but I'm including the run up and everything before they left, it's basically reset it all.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

He's that damn good as a heel but just imagine when he turns face. :rollins


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Seriously, how MF good was this RAW?! 

About. Damn. Time.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Loved Raw tonight, best episode since the show after the RTWM.

Opening segment was great. Ziggler/Rusev was a really good match and the Ryback save got a big reaction. Ryback's promo was gold and seg-wayed nice into his feud with Rusev. Tag Title match was good, Mizdow very over and the crowd died after this match. It was too soon to take the titles off Miz and Mizdow, but I guess they want to strike while the iron is hot with Mizdow's full face turn. Cesaro promo was terrible but BNB returned and showed him how it's done. They have a decent match that the crowd is totally dead for. Swagger/Harper was the same, decent match but crowd was still barely reacting.

Rollins/Reigns was bad. Big Show's commentary was great and there was that nice powerbomb spot by Reigns, but the match just never got out of first gear and by the time it started looking like it was going to, we get the DQ ending. Their September match was much better. Ascension debut was awful. Don't know why they'd feed Mizdow to them unless they were trying to make it clear they're heels, and to further Mizdow/Miz along. I suppose it makes sense if that's where they're going, but the match was all them and it was terrible. Even worse than the Rollins/Reigns match.

Last segment was great... except for The Authority actually getting brought back. It was kind of like a "Hey, we gave you an awesome show this week but now it's back to business as usual." Now that The Authority is pretty much guaranteed to be on Raw next week and take up half an hour, it's killed any interest I had in next week's show due to how great this week's was. Ambrose vs. Wyatt isn't that interesting to me either since I'm not a fan of Ambulance matches and we've seen a number of Ambrose/Wyatt matches in the last couple of weeks already.

Oh, and last but not least, Bryan's promo was amazing. He did an excellent job baiting and reeling everyone in to thinking he was retiring, and then turned it very well into a positive announcement and now that he's in the Rumble, I have a little bit of hope Reigns won't win.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So they paid Brock all that fucking money to show up, run out of the ring and then stand on the fucking stage.

Instead of having him defend the title at the PPV's.

I mean wtf?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins vs Bryan at Summerslam. Iron Man Match for the strap. Book that shit.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Medicaid said:


> IM my opinion, Rumble and Mania are the huge and always most interesting ppvs. I really don't feel they need to put so much effort building up the storylines for them, the spectacles are just great themselves. The only rumble i was bored with was where Punk/Rock headlined, because the match wasn't booked properly. Seems like so many of the ppvs this year had these tremendous builds and didn't deliver, with the exception of Mania.
> 
> So these raws may suck, but the ppvs from Rumble to Mania willl make up for it, no need for any surprises until May.
> 
> I'm personally will only watch raw 9pm-11:15pm, no smackdown, main event for a while.



Oh, no, I loved tonight's Raw... I'm just worried that they ran out of exciting material booking tonight's episode, and the next 3 before RR will be back to the usual sucky stuff, haha. I just think they could have gotten at least 2 good Raw's out of tonight's material.... But it was refreshing seeing a great Raw for a change.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Did anyone catch Edge's Sami Zayn shirt?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Like I said last week, I guess Rollins actually took advantage of being in a group with someone like Cracky Tales :ambrose and improved his mic skills.
> This is not the same guy I watched in ROH. At all.
> Homeboy is a star.


Cracky Tales though :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Rollins vs Bryan at Summerslam. Iron Man Match for the strap. Book that shit.


I'm not really a DB fan, but now that you mention it, that would be a pretty epic encounter. I wish they would do something like that.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAW was decent. Would have been stellar if Swagger would have won his match, but I expected as such. Just hoping he stays face and I guess I'll have to be content with that, despite WWE's inability to book him better.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Seth Rollins. This dude just has it all. Plays an amazing heel, his mic skills are up there with the best and so are his ring skills. Give this man the title for 500 days or some shit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Feel a bit sorry for Reigns though.... with Bryan back in the Rumble his chance of getting the fans behind him went from slim to absolute none. He cannot win the rumble if they ever want to make him something now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

One more fucking time for the :rollins


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Raw was awesome!!!! What a breath of fresh air it was.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

mezomi said:


> Did anyone catch Edge's Sami Zayn shirt?


i did :cudi


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I fucking missed them.


Martin is on right now. lol


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Rollins vs Bryan at Summerslam. Iron Man Match for the strap. Book that shit.


 Aren't Bryan and Rollins friends backstage, or at the very least a big fan of eachother's work. So if they have any influence you know they will want to work eachother in a high profile feud. If they have Bryan win the Rumble and start a feud with Rollind post Mania, I would re-up my network subscription. Rollins and Bryan would be the natural way to go if Bryan wins the belt and Lesnar leaving.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

It was good until the very end. It's way too soon to bring back the authority.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Read the results for the show and I have to say goddamn Rollins came off a like sick, manipulative motherfucker. Good to see that from him, especially if he's the heel of the future.

Takes me back to the days when HHH would break JR's arm and other degrees of assault.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Raw was awesome!!!! What a breath of fresh air it was.


but paige wasnt on the show :hayden


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena is definitely getting the belt back now tho, this pretty much confirms it for me. They don't do this much odds-stacking for no reason when it comes to this fuckhead.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Like I said last week, I guess Rollins actually took advantage of being in a group with someone like Cracky Tales :ambrose and improved his mic skills.
> This is not the same guy I watched in ROH. At all.
> Homeboy is a star.


Someone in the CB said he is as bad as Samoan Silky :jordan4

I never watched ROH but I heard he was atrocious. He was bad when he made it to the main roster too but he has improved so much to the point he is one of the better guys on the mic. Working with Dean helped him a whole lot.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not a bad show for once. I was kinda entertained by a good part of it. But 3 hours is STILL a problem.

Okay so Bryan is in the Rumble. Still not convinced he's gonna win it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Read the results for the show and I have to say goddamn Rollins came off a like a real sadistic motherfucker. Good to see that from him, especially if he's the heel of the future.

Takes me back to the days when HHH would break JR's arm and other degrees of assault.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And of course the Facebook fans downvoted the show to fuck when asked if they enjoyed it or not. This is why we don't get more entertaining RAWs, they cater to _that_ audience instead of the people who show appreciation when they put some effort into the product, so they backtrack and end up having more grown men in animal costumes and other retarded fuckery.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> And of course the Facebook fans downvoted the show to fuck when asked if they enjoyed it or not.


Good guys lost, HHH back, they hate Rollins. Real to them.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

def in the minority but it was a good RAW for me

main notes

-LMAO @ the penetrate line from Heyman. idk wtf that was
-Rollins killed it tonight. Nice to see a dark promo for once
-Big Show sucks but wasn't awful tonight, thought he did a good job of selling Rollins
-Reigns :meh
-Bryan plz shave fer fucks sake
-Commentators ut
-Feel bad for Cesaro, I mean it really was supposed to be a big year for him. His entrance is god damn bad 
-Idgaf about the Ambrose-Wyatt feud tbh
-Fuck cena
-Authority being back is awesome just to see the tears on here


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:trips2 booked this Raw. No way around it. No Rose/campy shit, Rollins with that HHH promo, everyone had storylines.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Guys you're missing out on so much comedy in Facebook. It's still real to them damn it!!!

Tho this was my favorite, Someone said "I grew up watching the attitude era and the heels never acted so badly where i lose my respect." 

:ti


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> And of course the Facebook fans downvoted the show to fuck when asked if they enjoyed it or not. This is why we don't get more entertaining RAWs, they cater to _that_ audience instead of the people who show appreciation when they put some effort into the product, so they backtrack and end up having more grown men in animal costumes and other retarded fuckery.


Except its that audience that contributes a shit ton more money to their earnings than people like us do. We make up like...10% of their watchers. 90% are the Facebook fans.

Yeah, let's aim to please the minority who will turn around and stream our PPVs, not buy our network and go onto message boards to complain about what they hate instead of giving us more money.

If the Fed ever really wanted to please us, they'd have been done 20 years ago. Earlier, even. What we want isn't what they want. We appreciate the good storytelling, psychology, great technicians, and scathing promos. They enjoy Cena dumping feces on people and Grumpy Cat.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

A Raw where I hardly fast-forwarded any of the segments or matches, I was scratching my head by the end of the night.

Cesaro actually getting some mic time to vent his frustrations and then the return of Bad News Barrett? Loved it.

Ryback actually had some character development with his in-ring promo and backstory, may not be a big deal to a lot of people, but that was done very well. I knew about most of it already, but totally forgot about that challenge from 2004 until he mentioned it again.

Daniel Bryan's announcement of returning to the Royal Rumble matchup was a nice surprise. I didn't honestly think he was going to retire, but also didn't expect him to return in four weeks, so I was happy to hear about that.

The Ascension made their debut, I don't really know what to think of them yet. Did watch them in NXT, but as we know, this is Raw, it's done WAY differently on that show.

Seth Rollins was the star of the show, his match with Reigns was decent, which he dominated all throughout it. Then, he gets to end the show on a wonderful note and put John Cena in a bit of a pickle. I love seeing him use his heel-ish tactics to get what he wants. He overpowered the poster-boy for the WWE and did it to perfection, I loved it.

I wasn't too pissed that Orton didn't make an on-screen appearance. The segment was all about letting Rollins shine and to announce the return of the Authority due to his sheer brilliance. Using Edge's legitimate career ending neck injury in an angle to bring back the Authority was done quite well. We didn't need Orton on top of all of that.

Orton will have his night next week or sometime very soon.

What a great show.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Raw was pretty damn good tonight, struggled through a couple of segments (mostly involving The Uso's). Bryan being back is good news, hopefully now he wins the rumble. WWE can still do Brock vs Reigns, just have Rollins cash in on Brock, and have Rollins vs Bryan for the belt. I think the fans would prefer that match.


And having read some of the comments on facebook, can they make it a requirement that people take an IQ test before watching wrestling. Damn, some of those comments just shattered my braincells worse than taking a curbstomp through cinderblocks would.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I came on here mainly to read the negative reaction to tonight's show, but have been surprised. I am not one to harp on the announcing, but whoever was talking in their ears tonight was not doing them any favors.

First off: The way they handled Bryan's announcement was fine I guess, I just wish they had not given it away by having Cole and JBL go overboard jumping to the retirement conclusion. Just like they give away near falls, by overselling false finishes they oversold the heck out that.

Then Cole jumps the gun on Rollins demand by revealing it seconds before Rollins in a awkward moment. Of course many fans saw it coming, but why did they not let the talent have the payoff?

Other stuff

They take one of their most over teams and let them job to Ascension? Especially by letting one of their most over guys look like a jobber again. What were R-Truth and Justin Gabriel busy?

And what's with the Ascension's face paint and ring gear? They look ridiculous IMO. The music the video the whole package just does not fit. They come across looking like a flabby and skinny version of the Road Warriors, instead of something unique and different.

Orton should have been on air.

Even the Edge and Christian segments seemed overly scripted and weak IMO.

The whole end segment just seemed to come out of nowhere, with no buildup to forcing the return of the Authority. It was too soon, and devoid of any real build. 

Then there are the little things that seems to me the current staff lets slip.

-Reigns is buried by the table, and the announce team sits there? They don't lift a finger to help? If King was really that concerned would he have not actually walked the two steps forward to try and remove the table?

-So Christian takes a gut shot (not to the head) and cannot muster any strength to get up to at least make another failed save attempt?

Obviously these are just my opinions, I generally do not complain about, or even evaluate Raw, I just thought tonight was forced, and perhaps an over-reaction to some recent writing struggles. 

There were some good spots of course but on the whole it was a poorly handled evening. I did like the Ryback spot, and thought giving Cesaro some mic time worked. Harper looked great again, and the Uso's, and Zigler matches were fine.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

No kiddie shit or filler. Just honest 2 goodness wrestling and 
and interview segments.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow really enjoyed this Raw for the most part from top to bottom. 

*Pros*
-Nearly everyone got some kind of mic work, what?!
-None of the matches felt too random
-No kiddy crap fot the most part
-Edge and Christian
-Reigns booked in a lengthy singles match(looked good IMO), and didn't stand tall
-Big Show commentary
-Bryan and Barett return
-Not much Cena
-Seth regaining all his heel build up!
-I get to see Triple H and Steph smug faces again, best trolls in the company
-"i'm gonna kill him anyway"

*Cons* and i'll keep it simple sinc i felt they tried tonight
-No Orton 
-No ambrose or wyatt
-Bigshow isnt a permanent commentator
-Cesaro remaining a heel


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> And of course the Facebook fans downvoted the show to fuck when asked if they enjoyed it or not. This is why we don't get more entertaining RAWs, they cater to _that_ audience instead of the people who show appreciation when they put some effort into the product, so they backtrack and end up having more grown men in animal costumes and other retarded fuckery.


And any real knowledgeable booker or wrestling personality would salivate at that.... "we got em... we got them good. Fucking money!". Instead, Vince will probably panic because he doesn't actually understand wrestling. You have to build the heels and make them actual threats and give them legitimacy.... so this way, the fans are frothing at the mouth for the face to get the win. It's one of the biggest reasons Cena has failed, the few heels they ever had near that level they either didn't use them at their peak or smothered them.

You can really tell those who understand wrestling and those who don't by moments like these. We NEED this kind of heel that people can actually get worked up over and pissed when he/she wins. That's what the business IS.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I must have a gif of Rollins with his foot inches from Edge's neck and then saying "I'm gonna kill him anyway" :banderas


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

southrnbygrace said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed Raw tonight, with the exception of that last part. The Cutting Edge Peep Show thing should've been much earlier. Seth continues to not impress me on the mic. It's weird, there are times he's really very good and others when he just doesn't quite make it work. Tonight was definitely one of the latter. If JBL hadn't mentioned the authority halfway thru Seth screaming about something he wanted I would've never remembered what the hell he was even talking about.
> 
> And I REALLY hope there's a way out of bringing them back this quickly. Cause it's a HUGE mistake. The show has been infinitely better without having them monopolize the show every week.


I couldn't disagree more people knew what he was talking about although the only problem i had with tonight was the damn crowd they never reacted to when he finally mentioned the Authority at all. Going to guess they kind of remembered since it was not long ago that only Cena could bring them back which he did. If they sidelined the story for a long time then we got that same promo i would maybe agree with you but man i thought he killed it considering how long he would left hanging out there.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

I am not even remotely thrilled The Authority is back and hope some kind of swerve is coming. 

That being said. This was one of the best shows they have done in a long time. From top to bottom this was great entertainment and I was guled to my said all show. Even the last segment, while I didn't like what it means going forward, was well done and Rollins probably elevated himself another level in that night alone. 

But even before the end, the show was great. I could list what I liked but the truth is I liked it all. I had my doubts due to so many of their Superstars doing another show that same night. But they rose to the challenge and then some. 

And can Edge and Christian host every night?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dan Pratt said:


> I am not even remotely thrilled The Authority is back and hope some kind of swerve is coming.
> 
> That being said. This was one of the best shows they have done in a long time. From top to bottom this was great entertainment and I was guled to my said all show. Even the last segment, while I didn't like what it means going forward, was well done and Rollins probably elevated himself another level in that night alone.
> 
> ...


Or let them do a weekly recap show at the very least... those two together are one of the best things in wrestling.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

That was a really good RAW... Expected it to be awful but really was the best in a long time.. 

Every segment seemed to have some meaning, it was as if someone else booked that tonight. Commentators awful as usual though, badly need to throw King and JBL in particular in the bin. 

Didn't like the MIZ/DOW double loss, was weird that but otherwise enjoyed the show. 

Bryan in the rumble :mark: :mark: If he doesn't win it, which he should, I'm just praying Seth ruins his Rumble moment setting up a Mania feud.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So I just returned from Raw. Show wasn't the greatest thing ever in all honesty. It was alright but there was lots of boring filler and there wasn't much good. Here are some notes:

- E & C were prob the best part of the show. They were pretty funny and the crowd ate it up. 

- Ziggler is back to being a midcard geek again I would assume. Everyone that was injured is back now and it seems that he won't get any higher than the midcard now. Whatever. Lots of fans were wearing his merch and he was really over but he wasn't the most impressive guy out there. Just came out, got beat up for most of the match and hit a few moves. Nothing really good.

- Ryback's promo was boring as fuck to watch in person. 

- Usos are tag champs again. Trash.

- Barrett returned and I didn't catch it because I was busy buying something to eat. I did catch some of the match tho. Nice to see him back. 

- Reigns was very over. I was booing him and cheering for Rollins but I seemed to be the only guy doing that. Some guy kept yelling out that Rollins has got to make Roman look strong. unk2

- The lighting during Wyatt's promo was sick. 

- Bryan was also very over. Segment was meh. Glad to know he's back to action but it felt a little cheesy to me. Also, would have been better kept as a surprise rather than told on Raw beforehand.

- Why the fuck are the Authority back? They were gone for what - one month? And they're already back? Meh, I thought this was fucking dumb. The entire build to them going out of power negated by their return one fucking month later. I feel like it just cheapens the whole thing. And why do they need to be back on Raw again? Ffs. 

- Orton came back in what I guess was a dark segment. He ran out and RKOed _someone_ and he and Cena then left to cheers. Most over guy on the show but it's a return so that's that. He was kind of cool and I'm starting to see why people are liking him right now.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> and have Rollins vs Bryan for the belt. I think the fans would prefer that match.


WRONG

We've already seen that match, Bryan/Brock would be amazing and is something new. I think the two of them would put on something special.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Except its that audience that contributes a shit ton more money to their earnings than people like us do. We make up like...10% of their watchers. 90% are the Facebook fans.
> 
> Yeah, let's aim to please the minority who will turn around and stream our PPVs, not buy our network and go onto message boards to complain about what they hate instead of giving us more money.
> 
> If the Fed ever really wanted to please us, they'd have been done 20 years ago. Earlier, even. What we want isn't what they want. We appreciate the good storytelling, psychology, great technicians, and scathing promos. They enjoy Cena dumping feces on people and Grumpy Cat.


They rage all the time often the same people... It is just showing what they are doing is working they want a negative reaction to the Authority they are heels. They want everyone to pin this on Rollins to and to hate him more for the things he said. People will tune in to see them get there arses beat and if they do not but then hear Orton returned to RKO Rollins then they will go back to watch it then carry on weekly.

This Raw had faults in its crowd being almost silent a lot of the time and being a 3 hour show because i assure you if they condensed it down to 2 hours we would be praising the shit out of it for sure.


----------



## Ziggz (Dec 16, 2014)

*I'd like to congratulate the Big Show on his commentary during Rollins vs Reigns match.* 

:clap :clap :clap

He did more in 13 minutes putting Rollins over ... than Cole, Jerry and JBL have this entire year.

Well done Show.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ya knew they couldn't stay off tv for more than a month. Was just getting used to them not taking up 30 minutes each week of them just rambling on for no reason when it could be done in 10 minutes.

Also real nice job wasting Sting's first appearance in WWE


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Superkick said:


> Some guy kept yelling out that Rollins has got to make Roman look strong. unk2


BBR, please.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

Superkick said:


> - Why the fuck are the Authority back? They were gone for what - one month? And they're already back? Meh, I thought this was fucking dumb. The entire build to them going out of power negated by their return one fucking month later. I feel like it just cheapens the whole thing. And why do they need to be back on Raw again? Ffs.


But remember the night after Survivor Series Triple H cut a promo about how Raw might last a month without the Authority. I would expect from a storyline perspective that the explanation was that the Authority and the "architect" Seth Rollins had this all planned out.

I do agree that it's too soon for Triple H to return to TV because they really didn't need him back on TV until the Raw after the February PPV to start the buildup for the Triple H/Sting match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Notes on the show:
- Edge & Christian make some bad matches. Thanks for stopping by, guys.
- :mark: BORK LUGN-oh nevermind, here comes Joe Semen again. Whoopee.
- Captain SuperDouche vs Commissar MegaBore, skipped.
- Enjoyed the Ryback promo because it was coming from the heart and you could tell he was passionate about it. Too bad I don't care about anything Rusev is involved in anymore.
- Divas, skipped.
- The worst tag team in WWE history vs I don't care and I don't care-er-er, skipped. Oh, the worst tag team to ever exist are champions again? Well, at least they're inviting King to their barbecue.
- Barrett vs Cesaro? I'll take it. Decent match, a bit short. Nice to see the swing again.
- Swagger vs Harper...kind of a random matchup but whatever, I don't mind either of these guys and it's always refreshing when there's matches that involve people who don't completely fucking suck at everything they do.
- Roman Reigns vs Ruined Talent. Any point in watching this? Probably not. I'll skip ahead...
"SUPERMAN PUNCH" :cole
*Mixed cheers and boos*
Yeah, that's about what I expected. Oh here's something I didn't expect...Big Show appears. That's not a good surprise.
- I hope WWE got the rights to use music from Dragon Age Origins during the Wyatt/Ambrose vignette.
- Ryback and Daniel Bryan showed tonight why it's important to not force people to have convoluted ultra-scripted promos.
- Ascension debut was decent. Dead crowd though.
- So the authority is back. Okay then.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

It seems I missed a very good raw. Im happy the authority is back and now we know who is winning the rumble now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> It seems I missed a very good raw. Im happy the authority is back and now we know who is winning the rumble now.


yeah it was def. one of the best raws in recently memory. It was booked like NXT is booked with actual wrestling matches that went on for a long time, i think most matches were given at least ten minutes each. There were not really any goofy Vince type segments, and there was a ton of character development, even if some people may not think they came off well, at leas they tried.

I def recomendment catching a replay of raw.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Half of the show was rather decent, but the other half sucked badly.

> It seems like WWE hired the worst possible soap opera authors to write that Authority storyline. WHy did Cena saved one of his biggest enemies of all time? WHy did Cena think that Rollins wont do it anyway? WHY THE FUCK ROLLINS SIAD THAT HE"S GOING TO *KILL* EDGE. WHo would believe that there going to happen a murder on live TV? 
Worst segment of the year. Kudos wwe.
> Lol at their pathetic tries at making ppl cheer for Reigns. SO first he battled Rollins (most hated heel) for no reason and than Big Show assaulted him. 
> Rusev-Zigger was a clusterfuck. 
> So not only Miz and Mizdow lost their belts to worst team in the bu si ness, but also got jobbed to second worst? What did Miz do wrong? Vince wanted to bang Maryse but she picked Miz? 
> Cesaro jobbed again. Nikki Bella does bullhammer better. 

Well, the rest of the show was rather good
> Edge wearing Zayns shirt and Christian makin an awkward joke. 
> Liked Rybacks and Cesaros pomos. Both guys deserve to be in a main event instead of Rollins and Reigns.
> Nikki looks hot. Although no Paige on raw is still a dissapointment.
> Openeing segment was good after Lesnar appeared. Didn't know he was scheduled
> I'm also interested in Ambrose-Wyatt, hope Wyatt wins clean.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

So this is the first raw I've watched since Bryan got injured. The best part of the night was his promo and it's great news! Bryan is miles ahead of everyone in terms of Overness.

Rest of the show was ok, ziggler rusev was good and I liked Seth vs reigns. I think that reigns gets bashed on here too much yet to me he's good in the ring and plays his character well yes he has got a but to learn but he's well on his way. Ryback promo was awkward and obviously damage control due to punks comments. For me ryback is best when not talking!


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Superkick said:


> So I just returned from Raw. Show wasn't the greatest thing ever in all honesty. It was alright but there was lots of boring filler and there wasn't much good. Here are some notes:
> 
> - E & C were prob the best part of the show. They were pretty funny and the crowd ate it up.
> 
> ...



LOL. Having a neck injury and losing your father as talking points=Cheesy. Holy shit..the fanbase today is total garbage. No wonder Vince thinks he can bury Cesaro with no consequences.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cena is definitely getting the belt back now tho, this pretty much confirms it for me. They don't do this much odds-stacking for no reason when it comes to this fuckhead.


Cena is losing right in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So uh IS Orton injured because he's been having like super short house show mstches which isn't like him as usually you get something longer. I ask this because its kind of odd how it" Arrive RKO Leave" the last few days. If hr is injured in some fashion big props to him for at least showing up


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I actually liked most of the show for once.

+ Cesaro getting some mic time
+ BnB is back, still a beast, acting like a dick against heels by the looks of it
+ Bryan's promo was very good, he's still insanely over, and that tease
+ Ryback very over, actually has some backstory / character development
+ Rollins is still heeling it up to an epic extent
+ E&C were pretty good and actually important for once
+ Nikki being a ho
+ Harper cut a pretty nice, if short promo
+ Big Show was surprisingly good at both the commentary table and in the end segment

- Lesnar running like a bitch from Cena again
- Authority is back = incoming 20 minute promo to open RAW next week
- Miz & Mizdow losing the tag titles
- Usos winning the tag titles
- Ascension was underwhelming for a debut


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This was the first Raw I have watched live and in its entirety for many months. It was much better than I remembered.Highlight in my eyes was Bryan who showed that connection he has with the audience is still vibrant and vital. He really excelled in his promo probably because it wasnt just a contrived WWE script, he actually felt and believed ever word he said. It was nice to also see Ryback and Cesaro get mic time and do well, for them, also. Wasnt happy Cesaro's promo only led to him losing, but cant say I was surprised. They have managed to constantly fumble the ball on his push. I still hope there is light at the end of the tunnel for Cesaro I just fear it will just be him getting run over by the Reigns Express. Happy to see Rollins at the forefront of the heels too. Pretty darn good Raw for me.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Authority returning to end the New Year is just so trolol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I think the high points for this RAW for me was the fact that two guys known for sometimes lacking on the mic absolutely knocked it out of the park. I don't know how Daniel Bryan made his voice break like that during his promo (I suppose it had to be genuine) but he was very natural and convincing on the mic. Rollins, likewise, who I'd never come close to being sold on, really impressed me. The last RAW I watched before this was some months back and I can tell how much he's improved in that time. Not to mention great material, pure pro-wrestling all the way.

Ryback came close, too. Only thing is his promo wasn't cohesive at all. If it had been done in a way where he was, let's say, challenging the one time the other guy (forgot who he's feuding lmao) called him a coward, and he said he's not a coward because he's been through this this and that and he'll also prove it by beating the other guy, then it would have actually been good. As it was, he recapped his life and then tagged on his feud as an afterthought. Close, but not quite.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Raw was better this week then most in a good while(not saying much)

*Highlights:*
-WWE finally giving guys mic time.
- Ryback did great, the video montage was pretty badass, and he seems to be getting over.
- Cesaro did pretty good as well, couple slip ups but not bad and got his point across, too bad he lost

- Return of BNB,sweet return and topped off with a win(sadly at Cesaros expense).

- Daniel Bryan, nice little bate and switch but real heartfelt promo, glad to see him back. Still over as all fuck. 

- E&C- Reeked of awesomeness. 

*The bad:*
- John Cena,need I say more?

- The ascension's debut, some debuts are memorable, but this one was just lackluster.

- The Usos,took the straps off, in my opinion, the most entertaining team in WWE. Smh the Cena of tag team.

- Last segment, not mad The corporation 2k15 is back just could have been executed better.

Rating:6.9/10


----------



## MattyboyAFC (Feb 23, 2006)

I really enjoyed raw for once. It was the first I watched all the way through since summerslam. Really good show.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Bryan annoys me, but he's obviously "over" - though I do wish they'd stop putting him out there to rehash the same promo. Yes Bryan, we get it - you think of yourself as the "people's champion". 

Reigns isn't as over as some think - Bryan got a big pop with a weak ass promo, Reigns got shit all in a big match.

Rollins looked shit on the night against Reigns, but his promo was good at the end. I like his edge [no pun]. 

Cesaro - WTF. Useless.

The crowd was pretty shit - looked massive, but sounded shit. Overall, shit, shit show.

Elated to have BNB back, was hilarious to see Mizdow "over" with the crowd, and always happy to see Ziggler - just wish he'd have an extended run at the top.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> So uh IS Orton injured because he's been having like super short house show mstches which isn't like him as usually you get something longer. I ask this because its kind of odd how it" Arrive RKO Leave" the last few days. If hr is injured in some fashion big props to him for at least showing up


They could be protecting the injury, or testing out a renewed Orton squashes jobbers gimmick or something.


----------



## FnPhenomenal (Apr 28, 2010)

Yet to watch the whole show but I thought Cesaro was positive. His promo established what he is about and had a short but good match with BNB (hardly a squash match). Hopefully I am not off the mark but this should mean a good feud for Cesaro against BNB (though everyone seemingly thinks otherwise).


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

brianbell25 said:


> But remember the night after Survivor Series Triple H cut a promo about how Raw might last a month without the Authority. I would expect from a storyline perspective that the explanation was that the Authority and the "architect" Seth Rollins had this all planned out.
> 
> I do agree that it's too soon for Triple H to return to TV because they really didn't need him back on TV until the Raw after the February PPV to start the buildup for the Triple H/Sting match at Wrestlemania.


Yeah sure, but like you said, what's the point of the Authority being back? Triple H could return to feud with whomever he might face at WM later but that chapter should have been closed with the Survivor Series match. There's no use to them returning, they add nothing to the show at this point and that chapter should be closed. 




Yes Era said:


> LOL. Having a neck injury and losing your father as talking points=Cheesy. Holy shit..the fanbase today is total garbage. No wonder Vince thinks he can bury Cesaro with no consequences.


That wasn't the part I was referring to but I'm not surprised to see you took offense to any slight hint of criticism towards the way a Bryan segment was planned out given your rampant fanboyism. I was talking about the end where his decision of whether or not his career ends was a matter of yes/yes/yes or no/no/no. I had no problem with him announcing he is back and can compete again but feel like it would be be better done in a more serious fashion in the end. That's just my opinion & I was there and really felt for him when he was talking about his misfortunes as well as was happy that he's back. Sue me fanboy. You're right, the fanbase today is total shit, it's not filled with nearly enough boring fucking mindless drones without a hint of critical thinking like a certain poster I may or may not be quoting amirite?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice RAW!  Enjoyed it. 
The Pop when Bryan said "No!" :zayn3
NXT Chant when The Ascension came out (Y) 
The end of the Miz/Mizdow - Usos Match.... :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't want to see Triple H anymore every week. Had enough of him.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

What a great RAW it was yesterday! The shows have been poor in the last couple of months but that was the best RAW in a while. Edge and Christian did well hosting the show, Daniel Bryan gave us brilliant news (really happy he is not retiring!), the Ascension debuted and that last segment was definitely not PG. "I'm going to kill him anyway". It was a smart way to bring back the Authority, better than the predictable "if Cena loses this match, he has to bring back the authority" way.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

BNB :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Could have used Orton...:draper2


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

The first Raw in a long time i've watched all the way through (i skipped the diva's match but whatever lol) and i'd give it 8/10 it kinda surprised me how good it turned out to be.

Bryan/Ryback/Cesaro promo's impressed me
The Ascencion;s Debut
Some Decent Matches
Enjoyed the last segment too

So yeah pretty good way to end 2014 for me.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Whoever booked Lesnar to run from Cena needs to be publicly flogged

:fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Whoever booked Lesnar to run from Cena needs to be publicly flogged
> 
> :fpalm


Lol ya. He's marketed as this unstoppable force to be reckoned with, the former UFC Heavyweight Champ, the BEAST Brock Lesnar and he runs away from Cena like a little bitch.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Superkick said:


> Lol ya. He's marketed as this unstoppable force to be reckoned with, the former UFC Heavyweight Champ, the BEAST Brock Lesnar and he runs away from Cena like a little bitch.


This is exactly why WWE are in the shit with no new stars they STILL think Cena needs protecting to look strong. It'd be like the Terminator running away from Sarah Connor there are some things you DON'T do


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Have to say this was actually a very good show, which is unusual these days:

+ Bryan's return and announcement.
+ The closing angle, very well done.
+ Edge and Christian doing a nice job.
+ Barrett's return.
+ Ryback's promo, great character development. Liked the nods to the past with Tough Enough and Nexus.

- Miz and Mizdow losing the tag titles, I think its a month too early if they are building to a WrestleMania match between the two (which I really hope they are).
- The Ascension as LOD 2.0. Ugh.
- Reigns vs Rollins was just bad. Reigns needs another few months before being pushed into the spotlight.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Edge and Christian actually made me laugh. The only time I usually laugh at RAW is when it is bad.

So... when do we see Sting next? January?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Edge and Christian actually made me laugh. The only time I usually laugh at RAW is when it is bad.
> 
> So... when do we see Sting next? January?


He will help Cena beat Lesnar I reckon.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like Ziggler is back to midcarding though, Authority back and his win essentially means nothing. At least Bryan gave the credit to Ziggler unlike Seth and everyone else who solely blame Sting.


Have watched the ending a few times :banderas. What a way to end the year. Bryan is back and the Authority as well, might have to actually start watching full Raws again. Getting some star power back.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

John Cena is equally bad actor as Hulk Hogan, No expressions or emotions on the face. 

He and Nikki Bella suit each other well - Match made in haven - The expressionless couple.:lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Raw is Rollins. :mark: :mark: :mark:. Seth owned that final segment. Fantastic character work from him. This guy is just too good right now, he's a joy to watch. It's amazing how much positivity I feel knowing Bryan is back and in the Rumble. If he doesn't win then just fuck the whole thing. He's back, he's fit and he's who the people want to see win that match. Hopefully they get it right this year. 

2015 is off to a good start imo, especially after the drizzling shits that was December 2014. Bryan back, Authority back, Rollins GOAT'ing and the RTWM on the horizon. Dare I let myself get mildly excited for the weeks ahead... :side:


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Rollins gained my respect after last night, he was at his best. Always liked him but after last night he became one of my favorite. This guy is such a treat to watch. 

Diva match sucked - Can't stand the expressionless twins, take the Diva's belt off of Nikki already! 

Randy Orton is always wasted as a face, his character gets more attention and used better as a heel even through his short face turn he was boring. 

Not looking forward to those 20 min promo's from the Authority but hope they bring some intensity in the storyline atleast.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:wow 

I actually enjoyed the majority of Raw, barely had to fast forward through any matches or segments. If only Raw could be like this every week.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

AWESOME frickin raw!!


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Actually a really damn good show.

One question though: Kayfabe-wise the loss at Survivor Series meant that Trips and Steph didn't have any direct input into the production of RAW and would be relegated to desk jobs in Connecticut HQ. So using the established logic, why were the two of them just hanging around backstage in Washington DC?

But fuck it, I loved it anyway. The idiocy of Cena being the gatekeeper of actual power and authority is relegated to the WWE's vast history of bad ideas, shit's actually interesting again, and they finally let Seth Rollins look like the vicious and calculating bastard his 'Architect' title implies.

Good end to the year.

ETA: I do admit to some fear that WWE's only bringing the Authority back because they realised they blew that particular load way too prematurely by having it go down at Survivor Series and realise that they need something really huge for Wrestlemania, so they give us 2 or 3 months of the Authority being even bigger pricks than usual only for the defeat of Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania to somehow make them go away again.


----------

